# La Révolution (Version 2.0.Nioube)



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

*Il était une fois la révolution...*

c'est le titre d'un film...
et d'un fil...tout aussi célèbre... 
pour les tout nouveaux qui ne connaîtraient pas l'existence de ce fil,
sachez juste qu'un modo du nom de Molgow avait tenté de détrôner le très célèbre Amok de son trône de Souverain de MacG...
Le résultat , bien qu'indécis durant quelques pages, tourna finalement à l'avantage de ce Seigneur Violet....

Déception et Satisfaction se mélangèrent ainsi quelque temps...
les uns devenant de pauvres ex-revolutionnaires bafoués...
les autres devenant de véritable nanti...
mais aujourd'hui, je sais que le camps des révolutionnaires n'a qu'une envie...
reprendre les armes....! 
on est Dimanche, il fait chaud....c'est l'occasion...

Mais, je ne vous parle pas d'une révolution Modo/Modo... (trop distante du peuple...)
ce ne serait que pure folie....recommencer une révolution sans avenir...
non, la rébellion doit venir d'en bas....
la rébellion est nioubesque...
que nous Proletaire de MacG prenions le pouvoir de cette veille monarchie...

alors, j'en appelle au nouveau contre pouvoir....
j'en appelle aux nioubes....

Camarades....prenons le pouvoir....
il est a portée....
suivez moi....suivez votre nioube-vétéran....
viendez...!


mais méfiez-vous des piliers du bar....
tous ne peuvent rallier notre cause...
ils se prélassent dans un luxe que vous n'imaginez pas...
cachés dans les méandres de la route de la cave...
a faire souffrir nombre de nos frères nioubes avec leur trop célèbre supplice de l'iPod...
non, ça suffit....

mefiez vous aussi du Roi et de son pouvoir quasi-Omniscient...
ainsi que de ces hommes de mains , reconnaissable a leur tenue verte...

j'en appelle aussi a mes camarades révolutionnaires....
La sagesse doit s'exprimer la-dessus....
Patoch, amène le semtex...
venez mes amis.....
prenons le pouvoir....


il est a nouveau temps de couper des têtes....
*Pouvoir aux Nioubes...*





















_le premier qui se permet de faire dériver ce sujet de son but , qui est de se marrer....je le mords...
qu'on ne me ressorte pas les problemes du Bar et gnagnagna...on est là pour reprendre un principe et un fil fort agréable....
alors, Mefie...!
merci _




ps:       
a vous de jouer....


----------



## juju palavas (3 Juillet 2005)

... ouvriers et soldats nioube,chantons l'nternational du nioube, coordonnons la mobilisation. la rébellion  nioubesque...est en marche :  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

j'adhère !!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> j'adhère !!!!!!!!



Tu penses !!!!



Enfin, quand je dis "tu penses".. j'me comprends !!!


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...suivez votre nioube-vétéran....


Au fait tu as payé ta cotisation pour la maison de retraite  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

*Donc, Stook, si j'ai bien compris*
Admettons qu'un nioube soit un petit poisson.
Tu veux donc créer une sorte de banc de poissons dont viendront se repaître certains grands prédateurs naviguant par ici ?


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

le pendre, la solution est  :modo: ( et super combo)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ... ouvriers et soldats nioube,chantons l'nternational du nioube, coordonnons la mobilisation. la rébellion nioubesque...est en marche : :love:




*Cher Juju*
Sais-tu comment s'est terminée la vague de mutineries qui secoua l'armée française en 1917 ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Donc, Stook, si j'ai bien compris*
> Admettons qu'un nioube soit un petit poisson.
> Tu veux donc créer une sorte de banc de poissons dont viendront se repaître certains grands prédateurs naviguant par ici ?




que tu es fort en metaphore....:love:......


@Naas....toujours aussi fort en combo....

@Golf....oui, j'ai souscrit....


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

J'adhère aussi!


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> J'adhère aussi!


ok, mais la question est sur quelle surface  :rateau:  (et re combo)
de toute façon pendez les tous, le ché reconnaitra les siens :bebe:


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Il était une fois la révolution...*
> (...) alors, j'en appelle au nouveau contre pouvoir....
> j'en appelle aux nioubes....
> 
> ...



Stook... je savais pas que tu te lançais dans la politique...   

Parce que là... ça se voit... grave    Je t'adore :love:

Enfin, c'est comme ça, les révolutions... faut des petits qui se font couper les têtes pour que les moins petits s'arrangent avec les plus gros pour leur laisser un peu de place... Il a tout compris au monde ce Stook, et pour un peu, certains le suivront...   



> stook [Pack MacG]
> *Nioube-Vétéran*
> 
> Date d'inscription: *25/11/04*
> ...



2004... il y a un siècle (ancien Empire ?), 5600 posts... Olympe... pfiou...

Un pilier du Bar goguenard_ (et non, ce n'est pas cochon... guoguenard)_


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ...en 1917...


1917  :mouais: 

1917   

1917   


1917   C'est l'année de lépanouissement idéologique de Molgow [déjà nommé]  ​


----------



## madlen (3 Juillet 2005)

Ouaiche   

vive les nioubes    
 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

You say you want a revolution, well, you know
We all want to change the world.
You tell me that is evolution, well, you know
We all want to change the world ...


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2005)

quand vous n'étiez pas né au régime de nioubies (même DocEvil ne hantait pas encore ces lieux de ces fantômes de souvenirs du dehors*), avec quelques autres dont ZeBig (il fut nioubie, je peux témoigner !!  ), Aricosec et Touba, nous avons osé défier les anciens (Amok, Bengilli, Lila et d'autres z'encore...). C'était la bataille des nouveaux contre les anciens...

il y eut des morts de toute part (dont certains qui postaient des dessins ASCII, imaginez la ringardise...  )

mais voyez ce qu'il est advenu : Amok et Bengilli sont devenus Administrateurs (ou presque), Benjamin arrivé en ce temps a fait son petit trou de souris et est devenu Admin après avoir couché avec bengilli, Gribouille sombra dans une douce folie après avoir été aussi souvent envoyé à l'assaut du fauteuil roulant d'aricosec, ZeBog souffre depuis ce temps d'une amputation d'une généreuse partie de son anatomie masculine, j'ai du subir l'ablation de la moité de mon cerveau (en fait, la balle a frappé au centre), Bengilli souffre de calvitie suite a un scalp dû à Touba (la calvitie de benjamin est imitative pour ne pas déplaire au grand marsupilami de devant)...

bref, ce n'est pas beau tout ça... voulez-vous vraiment faire la révolution ?


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2005)

*limite, je me demande si c'est lui qui écrit pour Dominique A. :affraid:

ah non, en fait, yaurait trop de mots sinon...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Stook... je savais pas que tu te lançais dans la politique...
> 
> Parce que là... ça se voit... grave    Je t'adore :love:



moi aussi je t'aime....:love:....  





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> 2004... il y a un siècle (ancien Empire ?), 5600 posts... Olympe... pfiou...
> 
> Un pilier du Bar goguenard_ (et non, ce n'est pas cochon... guoguenard)_



ben, n'est pas nioube-vétéran qui veut..........



*bon, me semble bien parti cette revolution, nombre de nioubes et sympatisant sont reunis ici....
Nioube Powaaaaaaa*


----------



## juju palavas (3 Juillet 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> _le premier qui se permet de faire dériver ce sujet de son but , qui est de se marrer....je le mords..._



ça ressemble fort à ce qu'on appelle une phrase de MACOUNETTE ça...

Figure de rhétorique trés discutable, qui a pour effet de dicréditer immédiatement celui qui l'utilise.

Donc...

Conclusion...

Ben qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

moi aussi suis nioube


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

MAURICE  MAURICE tu m'entends dis ? 
il y a le petit qui fous encore le wye dans la cour  
tu devrais aller le chercher avant que les gars de la rose lui offre une pension :bebe:   (et re combo)


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

même pas 1000 posts !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!




ho! oui!....mais tire fort, j'aime beaucoup..... :love:



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> il y a le petit qui fou*t* encore le *wye* dans la cour



on l'ecrit *òai*......




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi suis nioube



mais on compte qur toi , mon cher frere nioube....


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi suis nioube


je te croyais moustachu   ...   (re combo)


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)




----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

n'empêche si stook fait la revolution le jour ou il fait la cremaillere de son local j'amène les carambar :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: (super me ga combo)

_(qui amène le champoni ?    )_


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> n'empêche si stook fait la revolution le jour ou il fait la cremaillere de son local j'amène les carambar :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: (super me ga combo)
> 
> _(qui amène le champoni ?    )_



t'inquiete, on a deja des fraises tagada et pour les blagues, un exemplaire des roucasseries version deluxe...


----------



## Lio70 (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, quand je dis "tu penses".. j'me comprends !!!


Niark


----------



## Lio70 (3 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Au fait tu as payé ta cotisation pour la maison de retraite  :mouais:  :rateau:


Re-niark


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




Rho le nioub ! Il connait pas le sujet point de croix de Tom-Tom


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2005)

Pssiiit stook...
comme l'impression que le mouvement est déjà infiltré  

:love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pssiiit stook...
> comme l'impression que le mouvement est déjà infiltré
> 
> :love:



Je dirais même plus noyauté ...


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

bon et pour le campari alors comment on fait  :bebe:  (et re combo) on laisse tomber
je le remets au frigo ?  :bebe:  (et re combo)


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Donc, Stook, si j'ai bien compris*
> Admettons qu'un nioube soit un petit poisson.
> Tu veux donc créer une sorte de banc de poissons dont viendront se repaître certains grands prédateurs naviguant par ici ?


 il est hors de question d'admettre que le nioubie soit un petit poisson !


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

'cpece d'anchois


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2005)

Tant que c'est pas un loup...


----------



## macelene (3 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il est hors de question d'admettre que le nioubie soit un petit poisson !




mais tu peux inviter la Grugette ? ....


----------



## macelene (3 Juillet 2005)

qu'est-ce donc cette histoire de...  révolution...?


----------



## Freelancer (3 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce donc cette histoire de...  révolution...?


une révolution comme une autre : des têtes changent (voire tombent) et on revient au point de départ. jusqu'à la prochaine révolution


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce donc cette histoire de...  révolution...?



Une histoire de rouges non... ?   (j'ai pas dit poisson  )


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une histoire de rouges non... ?   (j'ai pas dit poisson  )




c'est dommage  j'adore les Poissons Rouges...


----------



## molgow (4 Juillet 2005)

Très bonne initiative stook ! 

Bon je sais pas si ça va donner grand chose :sick:

Et puis vu la point de départ, moi je l'aurais plutôt déclenchée en octobre-novembre cette Révolution


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

Révolution de Juillet aussi. Faut juste pas se tromper... de siècle...


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

bon ça revolutionne pas fort ce soir :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Je passe juste pour donner des conseils en tant qu'*Ex-Révolutionnaire*, (post 324  et suivants  ) ayant combattu auprès de notre très cher regretté (très regretté  ) *Poildep* love: ) ...


je dirais donc ceci simplement ceci

* Ne faite rien, ce monde est impitoyable , il ne vous épargnera pas !
*

* MAIS* à la lecture de ceci ...   


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi suis nioube



je ne peux m'empêcher de crier :

*j'vais m'le faire cui-là !!!!!*   

** je rappelle que c'est ce ...cet individu qui m'a pendue :mouais: ouais pendue   vous avez bien lu (d'ailleurs ça m'a valu des aventures :affraid: piouuuf avec un Viking qui m'avait piqué mon cafsque  et en plus l'autre qui me disait QUOI?  comment ça je m'égare ?  ah bon ? :hein: oui bin je reprends :rose: ...euh...



:rose:



j'en étais ou ? 




Ah vi ben heu la révolution euh vous en faites ce que vous voulez  , par contre le p'tit SM vous me le réservez


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2005)

M'a déjà fait savoir qu'il était prêt à être capturé.... 



Bonne recrue stook


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *j'vais m'le faire cui-là !!!!!*      S.M...
> *






On te le garde bien au chaud...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

pince sans rire (Dr. Zoïberg)


----------



## Bilbo (4 Juillet 2005)

Hé bé, va falloir que je choisisse mon camp avec soin, c'est que je ne fais plus partie du clergé, moi.  D'après vous, les révolutionnaires fournissent des donzelles plus mignonnes que celles qu'on peut trouver à la cour ? 



À+


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

C ki bilbo ?


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

bon et cette révolution sa donne quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon et cette révolution sa donne quoi?



Un tour complêt avec retour au point de départ, comme d'hab !


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un tour complêt avec retour au point de départ, comme d'hab !


un jour il y auras un vraix meneur de troupe pret a tout pour la flood 


60 seconde encore un coup du FBI


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> * Ne faite rien, ce monde est impitoyable , il ne vous épargnera pas !
> *




*Lorna à raison*
Délaissez ce monde cruel et insensé.
Soyez clairvoyants et consacrez-vous à une existence frugale faite de jeun et de prière.
Quittez toute possession bassement matérielle et fuyez cette existence de perdition.


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé, va falloir que je choisisse mon camp avec soin, c'est que je ne fais plus partie du clergé, moi.  D'après vous, l*es révolutionnaires fournissent des donzelles plus mignonnes que celles qu'on peut trouver à la cour ?*
> 
> 
> 
> À+




... GRande question...   je me demande qui il doit rester à la cour...


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> consacrez-vous à une existence frugale faite de jeun et de prière.



Je suis sûr qu'on en trouverait ici prêt à faire plein de prières à des jeunes pour qu'elles s'occupent d'eux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Quittez toute possession bassement matérielle et fuyez cette existence de perdition.



Et naturellement, l'un dans l'autre, et dans ton infinie sagesse et ta grande bonté, tu serait prêt à te dévouer pour nous soulager de tous ces comptes en banque surchargés et autres biens matériels et nanas de rêve qui entravent notre ascension spirituelle ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... GRande question...   je me demande qui il doit rester à la cour...



Les questions sont :

Qui y avait il avant ??

Et surtout avant quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne initiative stook !
> 
> Bon je sais pas si ça va donner grand chose :sick:
> 
> Et puis vu la point de départ, moi je l'aurais plutôt déclenchée en octobre-novembre cette Révolution



Pas de révolution pendant les congés payés !!!

La France est foutue !!!


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (4 Juillet 2005)

Principe d'économie : 

La révolution est morte

Vive le fou de Malaisie


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Principe d'économie :
> 
> La révolution est morte
> 
> Vive le fou de Malaisie



J'ai pas si elle est morte, mais elle est pas très vigousse en tout cas... ça ronronne dans le velours...   





Le fou de... 

bien sûr...   c'est un nouveau pseudo ? 

ça le ferait bien...


> Fou de Malaisie
> posts: 3
> Catégorie Nioub
> Fou de Malaisie peut rentrer, mais pas en baskets


Je suis sûr que certain-es s'y feraient prendre 
Est-ce que le pseudo est déjà déposé... c'est risqué mais bon...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, n'est pas nioube-vétéran qui veut..........



D'ailleurs, tu ne m'as pas versé mes droits d'auteur pour cette expression


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

Et le Trooper à l'Empire être fidèle : les Révolutions dans le sang il écrase.


----------



## bengilli (4 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mais voyez ce qu'il est advenu : Amok et Bengilli sont devenus Administrateurs (ou presque), Benjamin arrivé en ce temps a fait son petit trou de souris et est devenu Admin après avoir couché avec bengilli, Gribouille sombra dans une douce folie après avoir été aussi souvent envoyé à l'assaut du fauteuil roulant d'aricosec, ZeBog souffre depuis ce temps d'une amputation d'une généreuse partie de son anatomie masculine, j'ai du subir l'ablation de la moité de mon cerveau (en fait, la balle a frappé au centre), Bengilli souffre de calvitie suite a un scalp dû à Touba (la calvitie de benjamin est imitative pour ne pas déplaire au grand marsupilami de devant)...
> 
> bref, ce n'est pas beau tout ça... voulez-vous vraiment faire la révolution ?



je te ferai rendre gorge pour ces calomnies  tu oublies l'épisode Baax qui nous avait tous séché avec ses parodies "Adjudant Bengilli" et ses jeux en Flash "Kill SMG"  Comme quoi un nioube peut trouver, tel David contre Goliath, armes à son combat


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonne recrue stook



merci, mais il a de lui meme deserté les cohortes de l'empire....
bienvenue chez les nioubes SM....! 




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah vi ben heu la révolution euh vous en faites ce que vous voulez  , par contre le p'tit SM vous me le réservez
> [/size][/size]



oui, mais le probleme, c'est qu'il est du bon coté maintenant........
a toi de choisir ton camps....




			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé, va falloir que je choisisse mon camp avec soin, c'est que je ne fais plus partie du clergé, moi.  D'après vous, les révolutionnaires fournissent des donzelles plus mignonnes que celles qu'on peut trouver à la cour ?



ben, si tu veux mon avis, tu es le bienvenue....
et pour les filles....  




			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, tu ne m'as pas versé mes droits d'auteur pour cette expression



mince, je croyais mettre acquitté de toutes mes dettes.......



			
				Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Principe d'économie :
> 
> La révolution est morte
> 
> Vive le fou de Malaisie



alors la.......
on se fait du soucis pour toi....
tu disparais...
tu reviens encore plus nioube (enfin....38 posts....)
et tu soutiens la souveraineté....
alors là, je suis deçu...
  



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne initiative stook !
> 
> Bon je sais pas si ça va donner grand chose :sick:
> 
> Et puis vu la point de départ, moi je l'aurais plutôt déclenchée en octobre-novembre cette Révolution



ben, je me dis que pendant les vacances, les gens on plus de temps libre pour une petite revolution...et puis les absents....
vu qu'on est plus de nioube....on va pas tous partir en meme temps...




*Pouvoir aux nioubes !*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

je me demande si a mon age c' est vraiment sage a vouloir remplacer jeanne d'arc


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

Surtout qu'elle a mal fini ...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

toujours cette histoire de barbac ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

Papy Barbeuk, c'était moi ce we à la DTP lan 2.0


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

Cher(e)s nioubes, vétérans-nioubes, faux-nioubes, archi-nioubes et nioubes du septième jour,

C'est avec un ½il attendri que j'examine vos cris de fureur, et que je tente de comprendre les revendications qui vous font s'exposer si inutilement à la vindicte des possédants.

Votre nioube vétéran, apprenti-sorcier du maniement de la brosse à reluire le cuir des tendres, vous dit :
"Venez avec moi, nous repartons à la conquête des sommets."

Mais dans quel dessein ? Pour retrouver quelles vertus ? Au nom de quel projet ?

Le voici rameutant à lui les dates inconsolables des illusions collectivitistes. Mais pour quelle dictature du prolétariat ?
Votre nioube-vétéran est, vous le savez, un cheminot.
On comprend ainsi aisément que ce jeune thuriféraire de ses quartiers de noblesses prolétaires appelle à une révolution telle que celle que ses aînés contribuèrent à construire à l'Oural.

Mais le temps a passé, et l'eau coula sous les ponts de la rivière Kwaï.
Les cheminots parlent toujours de révolution, mais ils donnent aujourd'hui à leur mot d'ordre des sens bien trompeurs.
Ainsi de Rob Dower, le dernier cheminot à avoir imaginé une révolution. Il en légua le projet à Ken Loach, qui en fit The Navigators, un film sorti en 2001. Dans lequel on voit une bien belle bande de chemnots se disloquer jusqu'à perdre son âme, parce que la révolution que leur chef leur propose ne les amène qu'à la déroute, au démantelement de leur culture et de leur unité, à la déshumanisation de leurs liens...
Prenez garde, apprentis révolutionnaires et véritables nioubes. Rien n'est plus dangereux qu'une révolution sans but ni fondements. Rob Dower en sait quelque chose. Il est mort le jour où Ken Loach finissait de monter le film...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

*Disons voir malheureusement*
pour vous autres nioubies révolutionnaires fanatisés et gavés de  que le problème avec les révolutions, c'est que, si elles ne sont pas écrasées et promptement noyées dans le sang des camarades, se terminent souvent à grand coups de purges et de camps de "rééducation par le travail".

Reste à savoir de quelle école se réclame Stook, qui de Mao, Staline ou Pol Pot fait donc vibrer son c½ur ?


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Disons voir malheureusement*
> pour vous autres nioubes révolutionnaires que le problème avec les révolutions, c'est que, si elles ne sont pas écrasées et noyées promptement dans le sang des camarades, elles se terminent souvent à grand coups de purges et de camps de "rééducation".



En tout cas, j'ai pris mes précautions pour ne pas être encore une fois débordé de travail une fois le bain de sang fini.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais le probleme, c'est qu'il est du bon coté maintenant........
> a toi de choisir ton camps....



_ Ah mais non moi j'ai pas (plus) de camps, moi, tout c'que j'veux c'est SM 
J'ai des comptes à régler avec lui ! :mouais:
_ 

Sinon j'ai _"une*"_ question moi : *c'est quoi un nioub ?* 

C'est vrai quoi on entend toujours ça "toi le nioub, ou toi la nioub", mais c'est quoi être nioub ? 
Etre inscrit depuis moins de temps que celui qui affirme qu'on est "nioub"
Avoir moins de posts que celui ...
Etre inscrit depuis moins de temps ET avoir moins de posts ?
Etre inscrit depuis moins de temps, avoir plus de posts mais des posts jugés frauduleux pour cause floodage intensif ... ou alors posts jugés initéressants parce que contenant moins de 1523 mots ? 
Alors ça se joue à quoi la "cathégorisation" à l'ancienneté, à la qualité, à la productivité, à l'émotivité, à la promiscuité, à la sénilité, à la pilosité ... 

Le nioub reste-il nioub toute sa vie forumesque ?
Le nioub peut-il être apprivoisé ?
Le nioub a-t-il une vie ?
Le nioub est-il en voie de disparition ?
Le nioub peut-il se reconvertir ?
Sa réinsertion est-elle possible, et si oui sous quelles conditions ?

 Merci de me répondre 


_* une question générale, avec des sous questions _


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Disons voir malheureusement*
> pour vous autres nioubies révolutionnaires fanatisés et gavés de  que le problème avec les révolutions, c'est que, si elles ne sont pas écrasées et promptement noyées dans le sang des camarades, se terminent souvent à grand coups de purges et de camps de "rééducation par le travail".
> 
> Reste à savoir de quelle école se réclame Stook, qui de Mao, Staline ou Pol Pot fait donc vibrer son c½ur ?


 
Et c'est bien connu, les nioubs de macgé surfent en orange, non ?...


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci de me répondre



Y'a pas de définitions, lornette, tu sais pas ça ? Ça m'étonne, t'es plus une nioube, pourtant. 
_Nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours._ :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de définitions, lornette, tu sais pas ça ? Ça m'étonne, t'es plus une nioube, pourtant.
> _Nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours._ :rateau:



Comment ça y'à pas de définition :hein: ...

Dis plutôt que t'as la flemme de répondre  _Rezbanette  _


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _ Ah mais non moi j'ai pas (plus) de camps, moi, tout c'que j'veux c'est SM
> J'ai des comptes à régler avec lui ! :mouais:
> _
> 
> ...



vouloir comprendre c'est commencer à désobéir


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vouloir comprendre c'est commencer à désobéir



Certes. Ceci dit, vouloir désobéir oblige souvant à comprendre.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Certes. Ceci dit, vouloir désobéir oblige souvant à comprendre.



dans ce cas j'ai beaucoup d'avance


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça y'à pas de définition :hein: ...
> 
> Dis plutôt que t'as la flemme de répondre  _Rezbanette  _



J'ai cherché partout là-dedans, et j'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cherché partout là-dedans, et j'ai rien trouvé.



Mince ! :hein: j'aurais dû demander autrement ...


Dis papa, c'est quoi un nioub ?


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

Dormez en paix, on s'occupe de vos interets.
Profitez du soleil et de l'innocence de votre nioubitude.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Dormez en paix, on s'occupe de vos interets.
> Profitez du soleil et de l'innocence de votre nioubitude.


Et filez la monnaie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et filez la monnaie



*Supermoquette*
est un agent double


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (4 Juillet 2005)

Stook a dit:
			
		

> alors la.......
> on se fait du soucis pour toi....
> tu disparais...



Désolé mais j'ai un peu pris l'air - cela fait du bien - et suivi les conseils d'Amok - lire près d'un an de mes messages 



			
				Stook a dit:
			
		

> tu reviens encore plus nioube (enfin....38 posts....)
> et tu soutiens la souveraineté....



J'ai tiré des leçons de certaines expériences : essayer d'être du bon côté du manche 



			
				Stook a dit:
			
		

> alors là, je suis deçu...



C'est un piège pour faire accroire que ma rééducation m'a ramené dans le droit chemin mais chut il se pourrait que l'on soit observé


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et filez la monnaie


 blague suisse


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

Un p'tit logo ? 

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/970/cat/500/ppuser/14351


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Dormez en paix, on s'occupe de vos interets.
> Profitez du soleil et de l'innocence de votre nioubitude.




Je l'ai toujours dit: *Ignorance is bliss*


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

Encore une révolution pour rien...


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Encore une révolution pour rien...





On passe de "Il était une fois la révolution" à "Et pour quelques po$ts de plus" ?


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Il était une fois la révolution...*
> //discours démago//




Allez, enlève ton masque, on t'a reconnu Poildep


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> Reste à savoir de quelle école se réclame Stook, qui de Mao, Staline ou Pol Pot fait donc vibrer son c½ur ?




logiquement (enfin, pour moi...) quand on me parle revolution, je ne pense pas a mettre en place un dictat...mais a lui mettre fin....
bien que l'histoire est plus que souvent prouvé le contraire...

bref, moi je pensais surtout a la revolution des oeillets....

faisons tomber la monarchie dictatoriale pour installer une belle republique.... :love: 

et puis....





ps: merci commandant Franswa...


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

ou ça des fleurs???? merçi en tout cas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On passe de "Il était une fois la révolution" à "Et pour quelques po$ts de plus" ?




*À ce sujet*
j'imagine que notre nioube-vétéran-révolutionnaire-floodeur doit être ulcéré par la nouvelle limitation de vitesse de post imposée par Vbulletin


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Encore une révolution pour rien...



peut etre est elle comme la precedente: "mort-né...."
mais si seulement elle permettait a nos freres nioubes de prendre conscience de leur exploitation proletarienne, alors ce mouvement ne sera pas vain....


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> logiquement (enfin, pour moi...) quand on me parle revolution, je ne pense pas a mettre en place un dictat...mais a lui mettre fin....
> bien que l'histoire est plus que souvent prouvé le contraire...
> 
> bref, moi je pensais surtout a la revolution des oeillets....
> ...


 Bon, mais alors c'est quoi le programme ?
Une revolte, ok, mais pour quoi faire ?
des brioches ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais si seulement elle permettait a nos freres nioubes de prendre conscience de leur exploitation proletarienne, alors ce mouvement ne sera pas vain....




*tu parles*
il faudrait qu'ils commencent par arrêter de se faire tourner la tête et de se glousser à grand coups de


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À ce sujet*
> j'imagine que notre nioube-vétéran-révolutionnaire-floodeur doit être ulcéré par la nouvelle limitation de vitesse de post imposée par Vbulletin




                        


ça te va mon cher lepurfils.. comme explication....
encore un truc pour ralentir et meme peut etre bloquer notre mouvement...
ça sent le complot....


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> peut etre est elle comme la precedente: "mort-né...."
> mais si seulement elle permettait a nos freres nioubes de prendre conscience de leur exploitation proletarienne, alors ce mouvement ne sera pas vain....


 Laissons nos frères (??? ils sont en cercle ? ) nioubies profiter de leur innocence,
halte aux reformes intempestives du ministére de la nioubitude macgéenne !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais alors c'est quoi le programme ?
> Une revolte, ok, mais pour quoi faire ?
> des brioches ?



hummmmm....j'aime bien les brioches...hummmm.....

...pardon....oui, faut commencer par voir le potentiel de notre camps...
preospecter pour trouver de nouveaux membres a ralier a notre cause...
apres, on brule tout....





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu parles*
> il faudrait qu'ils commencent par arrêter de se faire tourner la tête et de se glousser à grand coups de



 chut... d'abord, faut prendre le pouvoir , apres....les ....je te les laisse...
je sais que tu seras quoi en faire...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> peut etre est elle comme la precedente: "mort-né...."
> mais si seulement elle permettait a nos freres nioubes de prendre conscience de leur exploitation proletarienne, alors ce mouvement ne sera pas vain....



C'est sublime de légèreté !!!

Comme de la pate à tampoura...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

Y a un nioube dispo pour la vaisselle ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> apres....les ....je te les laisse...
> je sais que tu seras quoi en faire...



<---

*dis, tu la vois*
la claqueque tu mérites ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a un nioube dispo pour la vaisselle ?





*toi ?*


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> peut etre est elle comme la precedente: "mort-né...."
> mais si seulement elle permettait a nos freres nioubes de prendre conscience de leur exploitation proletarienne, alors ce mouvement ne sera pas vain....



Ah... moi je serais plutôt du genre à faire la révolution pour décapiter du nioube arrogant...
J'ai du me gourrer de thread


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a un nioube dispo pour la vaisselle ?


 stook s'ennuie un peu.


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> <---
> 
> *dis, tu la vois*
> la claqueque tu mérites ?



je te dis qu'une fois en possesion du pouvoir, on te donnera le ministere de regulation des ""
tu veux quoi, que l'on mette des goulag a ta disposition.....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> stook s'ennuie un peu.



mais non, mais non.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah... moi je serais plutôt du genre à faire la révolution pour décapiter du nioube arrogant...
> J'ai du me gourrer de thread




ok, un ministere aussi....celui de regulation des nioubes (ou pas) qui les brisent....
un super ministere....et celui là, goulag de serie...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, un ministere aussi....celui de regulation des nioubes (ou pas) qui les brisent....
> un super ministere....et celui là, goulag de serie...



Ok, Faut que je me trouve une hallebarde digne de ce nom et de ce ministère...


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> logiquement (enfin, pour moi...) quand on me parle revolution, je ne pense pas a mettre en place un dictat...mais a lui mettre fin....
> bien que l'histoire est plus que souvent prouvé le contraire...
> 
> bref, moi je pensais surtout a la revolution des oeillets....
> ...


 De rien  C'est normal   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

WOOOOOOOOWWWWWW.... c'est quoi cette histoire....comptez me ralentir dans ma marche a la revolution en utilisant des faux nioubes-kamikaze qui boulent rouge...?....
c'est deja le troisieme sur ce fil..........

j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça........


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> WOOOOOOOOWWWWWW.... c'est quoi cette histoire....comptez me ralentir dans ma marche a la revolution en utilisant des faux nioubes-kamikaze qui boulent rouge...?....
> c'est deja le troisieme sur ce fil..........
> 
> j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça........


 Ça m'étonne pas... Quand on essaie d'être drole ou de faire bouger les choses, c'est pas très bien vu  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'étonne pas... Quand on essaie d'être drole ou de faire bouger les choses, c'est pas très bien vu  :rose:



mouais...m'enfin, du moment qu'il s'agit de personnes concernées et qui motivent leur idées....m'en fout...mais là..... 
on dirait du commandé....


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> WOOOOOOOOWWWWWW.... c'est quoi cette histoire....comptez me ralentir dans ma marche a la revolution en utilisant des faux nioubes-kamikaze qui boulent rouge...?....
> c'est deja le troisieme sur ce fil..........
> 
> j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça........



En tant que ministre de la régulation des Nioubes, je demande les pleins pouvoirs et l'infinité du coup de boule rouge afin de punir les traitres.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> WOOOOOOOOWWWWWW.... c'est quoi cette histoire....comptez me ralentir dans ma marche a la revolution en utilisant des faux nioubes-kamikaze qui boulent rouge...?....
> c'est deja le troisieme sur ce fil..........
> 
> j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça........


des noms ! des noms !  c'est pas trop gras un nioube ? pasque j'ai un peu de choléstérol quand même


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> En tant que ministre de la régulation des Nioubes, je demande les pleins pouvoirs et l'infinité du coup de boule rouge afin de punir les traitres.


 Ouais  Comment on fait ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> En tant que ministre de la régulation des Nioubes, je demande les pleins pouvoirs et l'infinité du coup de boule rouge afin de punir les traitres.



on finit la revolution et c'est la premiere loi qu'on fait passer....


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'étonne pas... Quand on essaie d'être drole ou de faire bouger les choses, c'est pas très bien vu  :rose:



Meuh oui, meuh oui !!!

Allez au lit !


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais...m'enfin, du moment qu'il s'agit de personnes concernées et qui motivent leur idées....m'en fout...mais là.....
> on dirait du commandé....



jaloux


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais...m'enfin, du moment qu'il s'agit de personnes concernées et qui motivent leur idées....m'en fout...mais là.....
> on dirait du commandé....


 Qui commande qui alors ?


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

J'arrive après la bataille que se pasa ahiiiiiiiiiii ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qui commande qui alors ?



C'est moi qui tire les ficelles (de string..)..

En sous main...


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui, meuh oui !!!
> 
> Allez au lit !


 Où est passé tout ton amour :love: ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qui commande qui alors ?



bonne question, je commence l'enquete.....


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

là (fig 1)

Y en a un peu là aussi... (fig 2)

Et puis là, aussi...(fig 3).


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui tire les ficelles (de string..)..
> 
> En sous main...


 Moi aussi je peux jouer ?  :love:


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> là (fig 1)
> 
> Y en a un peu là aussi... (fig 2)
> 
> Et puis là, aussi...(fig 3).


 Je vois pas trop mais je comprend mieux maintenant :love:


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne question, je commence l'enquete.....


 okay Sherlock


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Tout doit disparaître
> 
> Cette pensée, où s'exprime une haine historique de la negativité, conduit à terme à s'en défaire.En fait, la négavité est tout ce qui résiste, et notamment la matérialisation des choses.Le capitalisme vise, dans son fonctionnement idéal, à se délester de cette machine à ralentir les échanges qui serait la réalité - un peu comme une énergie se trouve ralentie par les canaux qui la distribuent.
> Toute chose court vers son abstraction : les processus, les pratiques, l'art, la vie, la reproduction voient leur évolution conduite par un frénétique désir d'échapper à leur matérialité.Au delà d'un certain niveau de complexité,tout dispositif-politique, social,économique,culturel, symbolique...-entre dans la spirale autoréférencielle: le référent de l'art devient l'art celui de la science, la science, etc.Tout devellopement produit nécessairement une inflation du rapport à soi et une coupure progressive avec l'altérité.Le progrès se fait contre l'autre, sur le dos de son expulsion.L'autophagie est la pratique terminale de cette trajectoire : le stade ou l'Autre a disparu, et où l'on peut plus se nourrir, avec une délectation mêlé d'effroi et de dégoût, que de soi-même.
> ...



Sécurité !!!!!

Encore un chtarbé...

Oui, comme d'hab propos incohérents...hallucinations...

Non il a l'air calme...

Ok, je vous attends...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Tout doit disparaître
> 
> Cette pensée, où s'exprime .....




 qui on doit feliciter en realité pour ce superbe tartine ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui tire les ficelles (de string..)..
> 
> En sous main...



Sonny, entant que Ministre de la Régulation des Nioubes je te nomme Bourreau Officiel afin de répondre à ta frustration depuis 81


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sécurité !!!!!
> 
> Encore un chtarbé...
> 
> ...


 Pour une fois, je suis d'accord


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Tout doit disparaître



mais on fait pas un revolution economique, ici, on veut juste pendre le pouvoir actuel pour prendre sa place.....
on s'en fout de leur regime economique.....  
pour ça, on a le fil des politiciens allumés....


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, entant que Ministre de la Régulation des Nioubes je te nomme Bourreau Officiel afin de répondre à ta frustration depuis 81



Je te remercie, je viens justement de repasser ma cagoule...(patoch si tu nous écoutes...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, entant que Ministre de la Régulation des Nioubes je te nomme Bourreau Officiel afin de répondre à ta frustration depuis 81



fabuleuse idée mon cher ministre....


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie, je viens justement de repasser ma cagoule...(patoch si tu nous écoutes...)


 Une cagoule, ça se repasse pas


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> fabuleuse idée mon cher ministre....



Ceci dit, amok m'a déjà promis une place d'abominable docteur sonny....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sécurité !!!!!
> 
> Encore un chtarbé...
> 
> ...




C'est donc çà l'infanterie de cette mutinerie ! Stook les nourrit au pot belge !  elles vont être belles les recrues !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Une cagoule, ça se repasse pas



La mienne est en tergal...

En même temps je sais meme pas ce que c'est le tergal, ni repasser d'ailleur, mais bon...


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La mienne est en tergal...
> 
> En même temps je sais meme pas ce que c'est le tergal, ni repasser d'ailleur, mais bon...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> Tout doit disparaître
> 
> Cette pensée, où s'exprime une haine historique de la negativité, conduit à terme à s'en défaire.En fait, la négavité est tout ce qui résiste, et notamment la matérialisation des choses.Le capitalisme vise, dans son fonctionnement idéal, à se délester de cette machine à ralentir les échanges qui serait la réalité - un peu comme une énergie se trouve ralentie par les canaux qui la distribuent.
> Toute chose court vers son abstraction : les processus, les pratiques, l'art, la vie, la reproduction voient leur évolution conduite par un frénétique désir d'échapper à leur matérialité.Au delà d'un certain niveau de complexité,tout dispositif-politique, social,économique,culturel, symbolique...-entre dans la spirale autoréférencielle: le référent de l'art devient l'art celui de la science, la science, etc.Tout devellopement produit nécessairement une inflation du rapport à soi et une coupure progressive avec l'altérité.Le progrès se fait contre l'autre, sur le dos de son expulsion.L'autophagie  est la pratique terminale de cette trajectoire : le stade ou l'Autre a disparu, et où l'on peut plus se nourrir, avec une délectation mêlé d'effroi et de dégoût, que de soi-même.
> ...


Qui a drogué ce nioube ???


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qui a drogué ce nioube ???


 Encore une autre enquête Stook !!!  

Y en a un qui s'amuse à droguer les nioubes...


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, amok m'a déjà promis une place d'abominable docteur sonny....



héhé ... c'était l'bon temps !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est pas trop gras un nioube ? pasque j'ai un peu de choléstérol quand même



ben, tu commences la cuisson doucement coté peau afin de degraisser au maximum (comme pour le magret quoi) et puis en fin de cuisson, tu déglaces correctement...
sinon, tu peux débiter en morceaux et cuir à feu vif en brochettes... là, je conseille une petite marinade (12 à 24 heures), ça devrait pouvoir donner un peu de gout à cette viande trop souvent insipide...    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Encore une autre enquête Stook !!!
> 
> Y en a un qui s'amuse à droguer les nioubes...



ok, j'enquete...mais je sais dors et deja qui m'a drogué...
pour les autres, c'est une autres histoires...


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, j'enquete...mais je sais dors et deja qui m'a drogué...
> pour les autres, c'est une autres histoires...


 C'est peut être le même pour tous


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

:mouais: Merde, je suis en retard ? Qu'est-ce-qui se passe ? J'ai raté quelquechose ? Je peux crier des slogans idiots dans mon mégaphone ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux crier des slogans idiots dans mon mégaphone ?





*TUEZ LES TOUS !*

Enfin...
c'est un exemple...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

bon, je pars pour 24 heures, j'espere qu'en revenant, vous serez pret pour la mobilisation generale...


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je pars pour 24 heures, j'espere qu'en revenant, vous serez pret pour la mobilisation generale...


 J'espère aussi  

Mais demain soir... C'est pas sûr  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je pars pour 24 heures, j'espere qu'en revenant, vous serez pret pour la mobilisation generale...



*Le capitaine quitte le navire
*avant même qu'il ne soit coulé...


:mouais:
​


----------



## Franswa (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le capitaine quitte le navire
> *avant même qu'il ne soit coulé...
> 
> 
> ...


 Le capitaine ou le navire ?


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

*Ceci est un entr'acte.*
La révolution reprendra dans 24h. Veuillez garder vos tickets et faites vous établir une contremarque au cas où vous désireriez quitter les forums.
Il est rappelé que des en-cas, boissons chaudes ou fraiches, friandises et pistolets mitrailleurs sont en vente dans la salle.
Au restaurant, des menus révolutionaires ou contre-révolutionnaires vous sera servi à même la table. Le vestiaire y est obligatoire pour tout couteau ou armes blanches, seringues, bombes ou grenades.
Des recharges, munitions et petits calibres sont en vente à l'armurerie. Un coffre fermé est à disposition pour vos effets personnels en salle de garde.
En cas de contrôle dans les couloirs, il est impératif d'optempérer et de présenter à chaque modérateur ou administrateur (seuls Maîtres à bord en l'absence de Révolutionnaire en Chef non décapité) votre pseudo et vos Packs éventuels. En l'absence de réponse à l'interrogatoire, un simple bannissement sera proposé.
Fin du Couvre-Feu demain 20h41 et reprise des hostilités.
:love: Nous vous remercions de révolutionner MacGeneration.com :love:​


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Ceci est un entr'acte.*
> La révolution reprendra dans 24h. Veuillez garder vos tickets et faites vous établir une contremarque au cas où vous désireriez quitter les forums.
> Il est rappelé que des en-cas, boissons chaudes ou fraiches, friandises et pistolets mitrailleurs sont en vente dans la salle.
> Au restaurant, des menus révolutionaires ou contre-révolutionnaires vous sera servi à même la table. Le vestiaire y est obligatoire pour tout couteau ou armes blanches, seringues, bombes ou grenades.
> ...



Petit comique va...

C'est pas en écoutant tes saloperies que tu vas pouvoir faire la révolution !!!


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

moi veux un fusil mitrailleur et une grenadine.


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Petit comique va...
> 
> C'est pas en écoutant tes saloperies que tu vas pouvoir faire la révolution !!!




Je ne faisais que l'_interlude_, je n'ai jamais dit que j'avais la passion révolutionnaire.
La passion des révolutionnaires, éventuellement mais ce n'est même pas certain 

Je serai du genre scribe. J'écrirai ce que je verrais.
Les tampons pomme de terre. Les bons de ravitaillements. Le travail souterrain. C'est de plus en plus difficile, je te l'accorde. Mais... ça me permet d'écouter mes saloperies tranquille.

Je préfère toujours en écouter qu'en dire. _Et vive le goudron et surtout les plumes_  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne faisais que l'_interlude_, je n'ai jamais dit que j'avais la passion révolutionnaire.
> La passion des révolutionnaires, éventuellement mais ce n'est même pas certain
> 
> Je serai du genre scribe. J'écrirai ce que je verrais.
> ...



Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!

Il fait que écouter de la daube....


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!
> 
> Il fait que écouter de la daube....


Ah! le glougloutement chuchoté de la daube en train de mijoter : tu vas pas me dire que ça te plait pas, Sonny !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le capitaine quitte le navire
> *avant même qu'il ne soit coulé...
> 
> 
> ...



D'habitude, ce sont les rats qui quittent en premier


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!
> 
> Il fait que écouter de la daube....



Chuis désolé, déjà tout petit j'écoutais Karen Chéryl et Jo Akepsimas (un grand moment Jo pour ceux et celles qui connaissent )

Je ne fais que persévérer dans l'Erreur


----------



## B00 (5 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:http://www.toffe.net/n_eco/video/vichy.html
http://www.kangourou.populus.ch/ pour teo  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Chuis désolé, déjà tout petit j'écoutais Karen Chéryl et Jo Akepsimas (un grand moment Jo pour ceux et celles qui connaissent )
> 
> Je ne fais que persévérer dans l'Erreur



Karen Chéryl était une excellente chanteuse ... Quand elle ne chantait pas !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

Ah la révolution des nioubes dans leur roue à  hamster :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah la révolution des nioubes dans leur roue à  hamster :love:



Ah non, dans ce cas, c'est la roue, qui fait des révolutions !


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah la révolution des nioubes dans leur roue à  hamster :love:


 y'a des hamsters !?

c'etait donc ça ces traces de scotch :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Dans une révolution, y a plein de chose...


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Juillet 2005)

zZ 






_il est vraiment bruyant ce train_


----------



## Franswa (5 Juillet 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> zZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tout le monde est déjà mort


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est à n'y rien comprendre !

D'abord et avant toute révolution dans un sens ou dans l'autre,

il faut un référendum

pour déterminer si OUI ou NON

les modos sont des nioubes comme les autres

Qu'on se le dise !


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2005)

Ah...
Il est bientôôt l'heure...
20h41, c'est ça ?

Stook, ta Révolution est prête à repartir. Quand c'est l'heure, c'est l'heure 

Tu es par là ?

Tu donnes le feu vert et ça repart...
_______________________________________________________________________________________

Stook, proud leader of the next Jr. Revolution Nr. 2 is pleased to welcome you on board.

:love: Thanks to revolution with Macgeneration :love:
​_______________________________________________________________________________________


Bon, il est l'heure... je me planque à l'abri dans _Quelle musique_... j'ai idée que Sonny a des vues sur mes bijoux de famille et c'est pas à lui que j'en ferai gentiment cadeau.


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2005)

Apparemment, il est soit décapité soit en train de dormir...


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, il est soit décapité soit en train de dormir...



Il dort dans les trains :affraid: Vais éviter les lignes du coin alors


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, il est soit décapité soit en train de dormir...




*Non non*
je ne suis pas en train de dormir


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

Ouarf !  après la bataille de la [MGZ], la bataille des nioubs   

On ne sait plus qu'inventer de ces jours, dites-moi  :love:


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonhomme en retard, révolution au placard


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas le train de la voie 12 ici ?




_Damned 
_


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2005)

et bien elle avance cette révolution a ce que je voi


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le train de la voie 12 ici ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




N'oublie pas de fermer la porte derrière toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le capitaine quitte le navire
> *avant même qu'il ne soit coulé...
> 
> 
> ...






			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> D'habitude, ce sont les rats qui quittent en premier




mais c'est pas vrai....je m'absente un petit peu et c'est le souc....
je suis allé recruter des mercenaires....

bon, on est pret les mecs...?


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas vrai....je m'absente un petit peu et c'est le souc....
> je suis allé recruter des mercenaires....
> 
> bon, on est pret les mecs...?



sa dépend pour quoi mais si faut oui.

les personne qui peuve me comprendre explique ma phrase du dessus car la même moi je me suis perdu en l'écrivant


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa dépend pour quoi mais si faut oui.
> 
> les personne qui peuve me comprendre explique ma phrase du dessus car la même moi je me suis perdu en l'écrivant





*On te dis qu'on veut faire la revolution....* 
pour que nous nioubes prenions le pouvoir....

allons, motive toi....


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *On te dis qu'on veut faire la revolution....*
> pour que nous nioubes prenions le pouvoir....
> 
> allons, motive toi....


je suis motivé mais la se soir je pije rien de ce que j'ecrit et de ce que je fait.

alors on peut pas remetre ça a demain pour voir si sa vas mieux?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

bon, ok....mais a force de repousser, on s'en sortira pas....


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ok....mais a force de repousser, on s'en sortira pas....



j'y peut rien je suis a moitié sous morphine et a moitier en manque du même produit donc la je suis en etat de rien si se net de posté des truc sans queux ni tête.


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ok....mais a force de repousser, on s'en sortira pas....




Qu'est-ce que tu croyais : la révolution, ça demande des efforts !   



			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis motivé mais la se soir je pije rien de ce que j'ecrit et de ce que je fait.



Quand à la brillante intervention de toys, elle ne fait que mettre en évidence la difficulté à accorder le temps sidéral et le temps des cerises. Comme disait Louis XVI ou la Marie-Antoinette : "c'est pas de la tarte ! " ou de la brioche si on préfère  

Sur ce, en attendant, je m'en vais rejoindre mon traversin et lire un peu "les lieux" sous-titre : "histoire des commodités". Je vous mettrai bien des citations mais j'ai peur d'être hors-charte.


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'y peut rien je suis a moitié sous morphine et a moitier en manque du même produit donc la je suis en etat de rien si se net de posté des truc sans queux ni tête.




Bon, alors nous disions : 2 moitiés dont l'une manque, on enlève la tête, on enlève la queue. Il reste rien. Bordel ! je croyais pourtant que je maîtrisais les mathématiques modernes    

Salut toys, soigne-toi bien


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ok....mais a force de repousser, on s'en sortira pas....


 mais on repousse pas !!!  on y va :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mais on repousse pas !!!  on y va :love:



ok, *GO!*


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *On te dis qu'on veut faire la revolution....*
> pour que nous nioubes prenions le pouvoir....
> 
> allons, motive toi....



Le Trooper attend de pied ferme les petits rebelles


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

Oui mais bon, t'as encore le pied sur ta poche là...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2005)

Nan, pocket inside


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *On te dis qu'on veut faire la revolution....*
> pour que nous nioubes prenions le pouvoir....
> 
> allons, motive toi....




Vous voulez en faire quoi du pouvoir ?

(Je suis Nioube non-combattant car je m'en foutiste) :sleep: 
(lâche aussi ?.... faut voir.)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le Trooper attend de pied ferme les petits rebelles




j'ai deja declarée a la presse que le role de jeanne d'arc m'interesse pas


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, *GO!*


 héhéhé  :love:

On en est arrivé où avec la fourche la pioche et le flambeau ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2005)

Nulle part : vous vous êtes faits blaster


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nulle part : vous vous êtes faits blaster


  J'ai rien senti...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nulle part : vous vous êtes faits blaster



c'est pas tres conventionnel ça......


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas tres conventionnel ça......




On s'en fout puisque'après on va décapiter


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout puisque'après on va décapiter


 T'as pensé au matos ?


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2005)

moi j'ai des baguettes de bambous pour mettre sous les ongles...

Je les vend pas cher 

C'est mon côté sombre suisse: neutre et qui en profite à mort


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2005)

guillotine ou peloton d'exécution???


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

ok je suis opérationel


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> guillotine ou peloton d'exécution???


J'opterais pour mettre une grille sur un sujet a flood une fois qu'ils sont tous dedans.


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> guillotine ou peloton d'exécution???


 Les deux  C'est plus sûr


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

en meme temps, la guillotine, c'est propre....moi, ça me plait....mais faudrait demander a Sonny, c'est lui le specialiste....


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'opterais pour mettre une grille sur un sujet a flood une fois qu'ils sont tous dedans.



HaHAHa ! Renonce Supermoquette ! Nous avons un otage !


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> HaHAHa ! Renonce Supermoquette ! Nous avons un otage !



Waow.....toi au moins, tu rigoles pas....:love:...

donc, je resume parce que c'est compliqué....
le faux-Nioube SM est menacé par l'execution du Nioube, tout ça pour le bien des nioubes.....
pas tres clair....mais on s'en sort....


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as pensé au matos ?



Si c'est Sonny qu'i s'y colle, c'est à la guillotine, si c'est moi, c'est à l'Opinel...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> HaHAHa ! Renonce Supermoquette ! Nous avons un otage !


Post signalé au GIGM


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est Sonny qu'i s'y colle, c'est à la guillotine, si c'est moi, c'est à l'Opinel...




Celui un peu rouillé, qui n'a pas été aiguisé depuis longtemps ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

>



Je suis contre. Je n'ai pas d'écran imperméable et je viens de récurer le salon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Celui un peu rouillé, qui n'a pas été aiguisé depuis longtemps ? :love:



Celui là même.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

entre ton Opinel rouillé...et les baguettes de Bambou de Téo, ça promet....vont pas faire les malins...
....moi j'ai une hache....ça va...?
en plus N°6 a un otage....


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

En tant que Ministre de la régulation des Nioubes, je propose la nomination de Téo en Secrétaire d'Etat à la torture des Nioubes récalcitrants et aux opposants au régime.


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Post signalé au GIGM



Le Groupe d'Intervention des Gardes-Marielle ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> En tant que Ministre de la régulation des Nioubes, je propose la nomination de Téo en Secrétaire d'Etat à la torture des Nioubes récalcitrants et aux opposants au régime.



voté....!


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2005)

Bon c'est fini oui.

à cause de vos revolutions intempestives on aura pas de jeu macgéens avant 2016  
(ça serait macbidouille qui aurait eu l'investiture 2012  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est fini oui.
> 
> à cause de vos revolutions intempestives on aura pas de jeu macgéens avant 2016
> (ça serait macbidouille qui aurait eu l'investiture 2012  )




....je croyais que c'etait a cause du non au referendum sur la Charte inter-Forum...?


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....je croyais que c'etait a cause du non au referendum sur la Charte inter-Forum...?


 aussi  

allez les nioubies au travail plutôt, on va vous reformer le droit du floude et vous prolonger la periode de nioubitude, vous allez voir si vous aurez encore le temps de vous lancer dans des jacqueries intempestives pour occuper vos debuts de vacances.


:hosto: :modo: :rateau: = :combo:


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2005)

Liberté sur les forums de macgé règnera,
Les 6000+ posts à zéro rammenés seront,
Le flood partout sera 


et combo


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Liberté sur les forums de macgé règnera,
> Les 6000+ posts à zéro rammenés seront,
> Le flood partout sera
> 
> ...


 etudiant diant diant 

(et c'est les 6000 pts disco qui ramenent à zero  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Liberté sur les forums de macgé règnera,
> Les 6000+ posts à zéro rammenés seront,
> Le flood partout sera
> 
> ...



bon, ton idée sur les posts.........bof bof.........


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ton idée sur les posts.........bof bof.........



Oui, sans intérêt. Mais comme il faut un exemple pour que la révolution soit crédible, tenez le moi bien, le temps que je retrouve mon Opinel


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sans intérêt. Mais comme il faut un exemple pour que la révolution soit crédible, tenez le moi bien, le temps que je retrouve mon Opinel





*nooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnn*


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sans intérêt. Mais comme il faut un exemple pour que la révolution soit crédible, tenez le moi bien, le temps que je retrouve mon Opinel


 la revolution est à peine commencée que debute dejà la terreur :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la revolution est à peine commencée que debute dejà la terreur :affraid:



bah, faut dire qu'avec le gouvernement qu'on a preparé, ça va faire mal....


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> etudiant diant diant
> 
> (et c'est les 6000 pts disco qui ramenent à zero  )



Ah, justement, puisqu'on en parle, nous sommes en train de réfléchir à de nouveaux types de signalisation du bannissement (dont étudiant69 goutera prochainement s'il continue à proner le flood hors du Bar des floodeurs... )
Vous avez déja pu remarquer que, dorénavant, un membre banni n'est plus identifié par un titre spécifique (banni des fourms), mais par une absence de force disco.
Et bien nous réfléchissons à une mesure plus radicale : *tout bannissement se traduirait également par  la remise à zéro des points discos. Et diminution de la force en conséquence*. 
La révolution peut reprendre cette mesure à son programme. Ça lui fera au moins une proposition dans son inexistant catalogue de réformes...


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, justement, puisqu'on en parle, nous sommes en train de réfléchir à de nouveaux types de signalisation du bannissement (dont étudiant69 goutera prochainement s'il continue à proner le flood hors du Bar des floodeurs... )
> Vous avez déja pu remarquer que, dorénavant, un membre banni n'est plus identifié par un titre spécifique (banni des fourms), mais par une absence de force disco.
> Et bien nous réfléchissons à une mesure plus radicale : *tout bannissement se traduirait également par  la remise à zéro des points discos. Et diminution de la force en conséquence*.
> La révolution peut reprendre cette mesure à son programme. Ça lui fera au moins une proposition dans son inexistant catalogue de réformes...




avec des mesure comme ca on vas tous finir a 0 points disco


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, justement, puisqu'on en parle, nous sommes en train de réfléchir à de nouveaux types de signalisation du bannissement (dont étudiant69 goutera prochainement s'il continue à proner le flood hors du Bar des floodeurs... )
> Vous avez déja pu remarquer que, dorénavant, un membre banni n'est plus identifié par un titre spécifique (banni des fourms), mais par une absence de force disco.
> Et bien nous réfléchissons à une mesure plus radicale : *tout bannissement se traduirait également par  la remise à zéro des points discos. Et diminution de la force en conséquence*.
> La révolution peut reprendre cette mesure à son programme. Ça lui fera au moins une proposition dans son inexistant catalogue de réformes...




alors, si tu veux tout savoir, j'y avais pensé....mais...parce qu'il y a un mais tres technique...
voila, prenons Grug par exemple...
il est le plus primé en matiere de point disco....donc il ne doit pas etre loin des 5/6000 , ok?
apres quelques coup de boule, il passe a 6000 et hop, tout reviens a Zero....ok?
mais....si il fait expres d'etre banni, il perd ces points disco....et garde le reste....
donc continue de bouler a nombre de post/5000+ nombre d'années d'inscription....
donc, je ne sais pas si c'est si bien que ça.....
mais pourquoi pas...

faut y reflechir avec les ministres deja designé...



ps: n'oublions pas que le nioube-veteran est un floodeur-psycopathe...


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2005)

Puisque le meneur stook, visiblement n'a rien à foutre de ses journées, qu'il passe 5 minutes à me faire un résumé de la situation car je n'ai pas envie de me taper des pages et des pages de n'importe quoi nioubesque.
Une révolution ? Où ca ? Certains lorgnent encore du côté de la Stylandie ? Ca commence à devenir une habitude...

Combien de fois faudra t-il vous expliquer que :

- Ce n'est pas avec une bande de bras cassés telle que la votre que l'on révolutionne quoi que ce soit,

- Vous n'avez pas d'armes, le palais, si,

- Les grandes gueules finissent toujours au cachot (et il y en a eu de plus grandes que vos culs de poule, qui finirent par rendre les armes).

Donc, dans l'ordre, voici l'avenir : Résumé, excuses, punition*.

* C'est blanc, avec des trucs dans les oreilles, et ca chante en marchant.


----------



## B00 (6 Juillet 2005)

je comprends rien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Puisque le meneur stook, visiblement n'a rien à foutre de ses journées, qu'il passe 5 minutes à me faire un résumé de la situation car je n'ai pas envie de me taper des pages et des pages de n'importe quoi nioubesque.
> Une révolution ? Où ca ? Certains lorgnent encore du côté de la Stylandie ? Ca commence à devenir une habitude...
> 
> Combien de fois faudra t-il vous expliquer que :
> ...



heu....suis mega a la bourre....pitin® ça la fout mal....

bon, ben, rien , juste une petite revolution comme ça en passant....pour les armes effectivement, a part 2 pousses de bambou et un opinel, on est short.....

pour les excuses, ben, vu que pour l'instant on a rien fait...

et pour la punition....ben,, pareil.....pour l'instant on monte le bureau de notre association *comité de revolution nioubesque*

mais bon, je le sens bien ce truc...


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, je le sens bien ce truc...



Ce que tu vas sentir bientôt, c'est l'odeur de la peinture !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Puisque le meneur stook, visiblement n'a rien à foutre de ses journées, qu'il passe 5 minutes à me faire un résumé de la situation car je n'ai pas envie de me taper des pages et des pages de n'importe quoi nioubesque.
> Une révolution ? Où ca ? Certains lorgnent encore du côté de la Stylandie ? Ca commence à devenir une habitude...
> 
> Combien de fois faudra t-il vous expliquer que :
> ...



Ben oui, mais non... Tu peux pas nous laisser faire la révolution tranquille? En plus c'est pour la bonne cause, c'est pour faire croire aux nioubes qu'ils peuvent se sentir important et mieux les museler après... 
On serait même pas contre un coup de main d'ailleurs...


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> je comprends rien.




Tiens, voila le défilé de la troupe qui commence ! L'organisation, avouons le, est digne d'interêt !


----------



## Franswa (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> entre ton Opinel rouillé...et les baguettes de Bambou de Téo, ça promet....vont pas faire les malins...
> ....moi j'ai une hache....ça va...?
> en plus N°6 a un otage....


 Je dois avoir une vieille fourche aussi pour accompagner tout ça :love:


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> En tant que Ministre de la régulation des Nioubes, je propose la nomination de Teo en Secrétaire d'Etat à la torture des Nioubes récalcitrants et aux opposants au régime.



Je ne fais que vendre... j'ai une exploitation à rentabiliser 
Des deux côtés...

Désolé  *

Ca rapporte, alors qui n'en veut ?

_Compte bancaire numéroté par MP..._




* déjà que l'exil à Paris est si difficile alors si en plus je me fais bannir, voir décapiter...


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !
Je profite de thread pour me remettre à poster au bar, l'année scolaire étant terminée...
De cette révolutution, tous les aspects je n'ai pas saisit...
Mais je m'y join, en tant que nioub...
Cordialement,
Avril

Ps : je peux jouer ?


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2005)

pitin©

Avec vos c**** vous allez me faire passer pour un rebelle...    

Non, je goute à un certain confort sur ces forums et je ne ferai que vendre mes bambous à quinenveut

Mes seules propositions n'intéressent personne. de toutes façons, je ne sais plus où je les ai postées il ya bien longtemps... (à l'automne il me semble).

Personne n'en voulait


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Mais je m'y join, en tant que nioub...
> Cordialement,
> Avril
> 
> Ps : je peux jouer ?




*Avril...*
15 ans pour mourir, c'est pas un peu jeune ?


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Juillet 2005)

*Une mort certaine*
est un aspect de cette révolution que j'avais préssenti à travers les posts du très haut Amok®©
Mais je suis prêt à prendre le risque puisque la cause me parrait juste.


----------



## MrStone (6 Juillet 2005)

Dire qu'il y a 200 ans des paysans qui ne savaient ni lire ni écrire on réussi à faire une révolution avec des fourches, des faux et leurs sabots


----------



## Malkovitch (6 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> avec des mesure comme ca on vas tous finir a 0 points disco



L'enfer sur terre.



			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> *(...)* les posts du très haut Amok®©


 
 Pas haut, mais monté sur un iPod.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu vas sentir bientôt, c'est l'odeur de la peinture !



ben,...le suplice de l'ipod ne me dit guere....




			
				Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> *Une mort certaine*
> est un aspect de cette révolution que j'avais préssenti à travers les posts du très haut Amok®©
> Mais je suis prêt à prendre le risque puisque la cause me parrait juste.



ok, tu sera notre porte parole....c'est important de choisir des jeunes...on a moins envie de tirer sur des jeunes...



			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avoir une vieille fourche aussi pour accompagner tout ça :love:



merci commandant Franswa...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu vas sentir bientôt, c'est l'odeur de la peinture !




La preuve en image  






 :love:


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Dire qu'il y a 200 ans des paysans qui ne savaient ni lire ni écrire on réussi à faire une révolution avec des fourches, des faux et leurs sabots


Celle là, je l'encadre


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...la guillotine, c'est propre...


Tu en as trouvé une qui cautérise


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

Yes, çà :


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> *Une mort certaine*
> est un aspect de cette révolution que j'avais préssenti à travers les posts du très haut Amok®©
> Mais je suis prêt à prendre le risque *puisque la cause me parrait juste.*



Waow....deja une conscience politique....  
c'est bô quand meme..... :sick:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Pauvre Poildep............


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

Tu finiras comme lui, voir pire


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

de la MORT FINE pour tous ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu finiras comme lui, voir pire




ce quui me derange dans ta phrase, c'est le voir pire....


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

On l'a tuée à coups d' chassepot,
A coups de mitrailleuse,
Et roulée avec son drapeau
Dans la terre argileuse
Et la tourbe des bourreaux gras
Se croyait la plus forte.​


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je ne ferai que vendre mes bambous à quinenveut



Qu'entends-tu exactement par "bambous" ?! :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

*bambou...:*











sinon, il aurait enfrain la charte....
et on ne finance pas notre revolution avec de l'argent sale....


----------



## lumai (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Poildep............


 Son ombre plane encore les nuits venteuses dans les allées désertes du forum... 
Parfois même on peut entendre son âme damnée appeler à la vengeance ! :affraid:


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

Les estampes comme pièges à filles :sick: je doute


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *bambou...:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois que tu ne manques pas une occasion de faire avancer le schmilblick  Moins non plus


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Son ombre plane encore les nuits venteuses dans les allées désertes du forum...
> Parfois même on peut entendre son âme damnée appeler à la vengeance ! :affraid:


 Poildep guette... Il attend paisiblement son heure, son tour...


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Poildep guette... Il attend paisiblement son heure, son tour...


tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac 

et toujours pas de dring  poildep est vraiment patient 


 _Ou aux fraise_s :sleep: ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

bon bon bon.....ben c'est pas gagné.....


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon bon bon.....ben c'est pas gagné.....


 C'est moi ou y en a certains qui ont vraiment du mal...


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

je suis vraiment pas d'accord, et j'ai mes raisions.


----------



## B00 (7 Juillet 2005)

sinon je vous conseille vivement ça: http://www.les3chapeaux.com/modules/wfchannel/


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou y en a certains qui ont vraiment du mal...



c'est pas toi.....


----------



## Franswa (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toi.....


 Ouf  J'ai eu peur :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon bon bon.....ben c'est pas gagné.....



BOO est un hacktiviste


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> je suis vraiment pas d'accord, et j'ai mes raisions.



Dans ce cas là, MP, avec des arguments. Le problème est que tu sembles seul à les comprendre, tes raisons.


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'entends-tu exactement par "bambous" ?! :mouais:



C'était un peu plus haut:



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai des baguettes de bambous pour mettre sous les ongles...
> 
> Je les vend pas cher
> 
> C'est mon côté sombre suisse: neutre et qui en profite à mort



Pour éclaircir, pour les nioubz du bambou:
Tu coupes un bout de bambou, tu coupes l'écorce (c'est vide à l'intérieur) en fine lamelles en pointe et tu les glisses sous les ongles ou dans des endroits sensibles.
Etape 2, tu en fais des chtites, assez courtes et ultrafines, tu les remets là où tu veux et tu allumes le bout. Ca crame lentement, ça fait braise quand c'est sec.

Sinon, y'a aussi le _supplice du bambou_. Mais là faut pas couper le bambou: tu vois quand une pousse sort du sol, tu immobilises le prisonnier au dessus, en position assise et tu attend une ou deux jours que ça pousse... c'est rapide et terriblement douloureux parait-il. Ca pousse droit et ça s'arrête pas quand y'a plus de lumière


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juillet 2005)

En tant que nouveau porte-parole de cette révolution...
(ou encore celui qui va se faire trancher le premier)
Je propose que l'on choisisse une chanson pour symboliser cette révolution.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> En tant que nouveau porte-parole de cette révolution...
> (ou encore celui qui va se faire trancher le premier)
> Je propose que l'on choisisse une chanson pour symboliser cette révolution.




*Je te conseille*
la chanson de Craonne....


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> En tant que nouveau porte-parole de cette révolution...
> (ou encore celui qui va se faire trancher le premier)
> Je propose que l'on choisisse une chanson pour symboliser cette révolution.


La danse des canards   (daffy  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> En tant que nouveau porte-parole de cette révolution...
> (ou encore celui qui va se faire trancher le premier)
> Je propose que l'on choisisse une chanson pour symboliser cette révolution.



tu as une idée derriere la tete...?....

...moi pas......
ou commandante Che Guevara ...


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juillet 2005)

Jeune et con de Saez :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Jeune et con de Saez :mouais:



voté....surtout que je pensais a un morceau des sex pistols....mais maintenant.... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

De vous à moi, je vous trouve quand même un peu légers sur ce coup là. La révolution de Stylandie avait quand même un autre panache : hymne chanté par Monsieur Docquéville, vidéos des révolutionnaires, évasion en live de Paul qui escalade les murs au péril de sa vie (et de sa capacité de reproduction), discours officiels, photographies des combats, dépêches d'agences... Faites une recherche et prenez en de la graine, bande de spermatos maladifs.

Là, des pages et des pages de "bon, alors, on fait quoi ?".

Décidément... Comme certaines femmes font douter de l'hétérosexualité, les nioubs font douter de leur capacité à devenir un jour de vrais posteurs.


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2005)

Difficile de faire le malin après ça  

Juste que le sieur Poildep conserve son record de (peu de) longévité


----------



## mado (7 Juillet 2005)

On sait, on sait..., c'était toujours mieux aaaaavant...


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On sait, on sait..., c'était toujours mieux aaaaavant...




Je cite, au cas ou certains auraient raté ce post non seulement plein d'humour, mais de plus tellement adapté au fil....

Donc, goulag, Poutine, Staline. Bien. Je vois avec plaisir que ta culture fait des pas de géant. Allez, prochain challenge : trouver la définition de : "trismégiste". La suite par MP si tu as des difficultés.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De vous à moi, je vous trouve quand même un peu légers sur ce coup là. La révolution de Stylandie avait quand même un autre panache : hymne chanté par Monsieur Docquéville, vidéos des révolutionnaires, évasion en live de Paul qui escalade les murs au péril de sa vie (et de sa capacité de reproduction), discours officiels, photographies des combats, dépêches d'agences... Faites une recherche et prenez en de la graine, bande de spermatos maladifs.
> 
> Là, des pages et des pages de "bon, alors, on fait quoi ?".
> 
> Décidément... Comme certaines femmes font douter de l'hétérosexualité, les nioubs font douter de leur capacité à devenir un jour de vrais posteurs.


 "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24h..."

 

Damned !

:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Ché mé souviens :love:

"Comment c'est derrière le Mac" et autres super sujets karaoké / Love stories mis en scène par le Doc en train de faire briller de mille feux une boule disco maison, Bassman en train de se faire une peluche sur le son de "Dreams are my reality", Foguenne dans le rôle du terrible et impartial Moderator :love: , JPMiss dans le rôle de Gilbert Montagnier, TheBig avec les aventures de Kernic et Panel :love:

SuperMoquette avec son plan d'attaque de la [MGZ] :love:

Et j'en passe, on pouvait dire que c'était l'époque de la rébellion structurée, colorée, inventive et revendicatrice...   

Ah, belle époque... Je m'en souviens encore comme si c'était hier... Parfois le soir, seule, dans un moment de nostalgie désabusée, je me refais les vidéos de MacGé :love:


----------



## mado (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je cite, au cas ou certains auraient raté ce post non seulement plein d'humour, mais de plus tellement adapté au fil....
> 
> Donc, goulag, Poutine, Staline. Bien. Je vois avec plaisir que ta culture fait des pas de géant. Allez, prochain challenge : trouver la définition de : "trismégiste". La suite par MP si tu as des difficultés.



Pas de soucis merci.
A défaut d'autre chose j'ai un peu de mémoire.


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ché mé souviens :love:
> 
> "Comment c'est derrière le Mac" et autres super sujets karaoké / Love stories mis en scène par le Doc en train de faire briller de mille feux une boule disco maison, Bassman en train de se faire une peluche sur le son de "Dreams are my reality", Foguenne dans le rôle du terrible et impartial Moderator :love: , JPMiss dans le rôle de Gilbert Montagnier, TheBig avec les aventures de Kernic et Panel :love:
> 
> ...



Tu sais que là, tu deviens vraiment adepte du "c'était mieux avant" ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que là, tu deviens vraiment adepte du "c'était mieux avant" ?


 C'est plus fort que moi... :rose:

Je vis dans la nostalgie de ce que le bar fut autrefois je pense...


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Donc, cette révolution ? Hymne, vidéos, communiqués de presse, compte rendus de batailles, et tutti quanti.

Sinon, iPod pour tout le monde.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Mettez-nous en plein la vue :love:


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

Vous z'avez pas remarqué, révolutionnaires de chambres à coucher, que votre effort a au moins une conséquence  :rateau: 
Il rend le Canis lupus bavard comme une pie et surtout lyrique


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il rend le Canis lupus bavard comme une pie et surtout lyrique



Laisse Golf ils sont mimis tous les deux ... on va peut-être les laisser tranquilles hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'était un peu plus haut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le site officiel de la révolution serait donc la bambouseraie d'Anduze, pour un remake du Salaire de la peur version à la découverte de l'or blanc, supplice de l'ipod oblige  ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mettez-nous en plein la vue :love:



Vraiment ? Tu crois qu'ils peuvent ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ? Tu crois qu'ils peuvent ?


 Euh, nous on l'a bien fait


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh, nous on l'a bien fait



Eh bien disons que, comme toujours, je ne demande qu'à être détrompé.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien disons que, comme toujours, je ne demande qu'à être détrompé.


 Tu sais Doc, ça fait quelques jours qu'ils nous braillent d'une bataille... L'encre coule certes mais ce ne sont que des paroles  Rien à l'horizont !

Pas une seule vidéo de propagande musicale de l'un ou l'autre ressortissant, aucun encart publicitiaire, aucun roman photo, bref ça nous repproche mais ça parle de quoi au juste :love:

Arf... 

Ils n'arriveront jamais à la taille du Lord of Ze Forums   :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Laisse Golf ils sont mimis tous les deux ... on va peut-être les laisser tranquilles hein ?



Ah oui, ce serait bien....


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vous z'avez pas remarqué, révolutionnaires de chambres à coucher, que votre effort a au moins une conséquence  :rateau:
> Il rend le Canis lupus bavard comme une pie et surtout lyrique



Lyrique ? tu ne me connais pas pour dire ca ! Tu ne m'as jamais vu raide mort clamer du Beaudelaire sous la lune !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne m'as jamis vu raide mort clamer du Beaudelaire sous la lune !



Il peut le faire !  :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il peut le faire !  :love:



Un peu, mon n'veu !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juillet 2005)

*Bon, c'est quand donc*
que commence le massacre ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un peu, mon n'veu !


 Tu crois qu'avec ce peu d'organisation ils oseraient se lancer  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'avec ce peu d'organisation ils oseraient se lancer  :love:



Oh, ça, pas de doute ! Ils osent toujours...
C'est l'atterissage qui promet d'être difficile.


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

D'un autre côté, il ne faut pas tout mélanger ! Si on se base sur Aragon, par exemple, il a dit beaucoup de conneries ! Exemple : 

                               C'était un temps déraisonnable
                               On avait mis les morts à table
                              On faisait des châteaux de sable
                             On prenait les loups pour des chiens

Le premier ici qui me prend pour un chien....


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oh, ça, pas de doute ! Ils osent toujours...
> C'est l'atterissage qui promet d'être difficile.


 On va se marrer je crois :love: 


Je veux une place de premier choix pour voir ça !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le premier ici qui me prend pour un chien....



Ouaf !


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On va se marrer je crois :love:
> 
> 
> Je veux une place de premier choix pour voir ça !



C'est affreux : je les trouve mignons avec leurs bras qui battent l'air pour y trouver la portance... Ils ne manquent pas de volonté, non, mais les bras sont si courts ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est affreux : je les trouve mignons avec leurs bras qui battent l'air pour y trouver la portance... Ils ne manquent pas de volonté, non, mais les bras sont si courts ...



Ils y trouveront la potence... Leurs bras courts n'empêcheront pas qu'on les y pende haut.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est affreux : je les trouve mignons avec leurs bras qui battent l'air pour y trouver la portance... Ils ne manquent pas de volonté, non, mais les bras sont si courts ...


 Les casse pas trop, sinon y n'auront plus la force de faire leurs vidéos musicales de propagande


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

Ach, Propagande...


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Hein ? mais je ne casse personne ! On va dire que leurs ailes de géants les empèchent de marcher, c'est tout ! 

(Raaahhhh Lovely)


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est affreux : je les trouve mignons avec leurs bras qui battent l'air pour y trouver la portance... Ils ne manquent pas de volonté, non, mais les bras sont si courts ...



Moi, ce sont mes ailes de géant qui m'empêchent de marcher.



Edit: mince, grillé!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On va dire que leurs ailes de géants les empèchent de marcher, c'est tout !
> 
> (Raaahhhh Lovely)



Précisément, je me vois assez dans la peau (1) d'un homme d'équipage qui aurait envie de s'amuser un peu... 

(1) C'est hélas une image. :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Edit: mince, grillé!



Normal !


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Précisément, je me vois assez dans la peau (1) d'un homme d'équipage qui aurait envie de s'amuser un peu...
> 
> (1) C'est hélas une image. :love:



Avec un "brûle gueule" ?  Moi, je préfère la "splendeur triste d'une lune" !


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Normal !



Ouais, les threads t'obéissent au doigt et à l'oeil, hein?

Pfffff.... c'est trop injuste, tiens...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, les threads t'obéissent au doigt et à l'oeil, hein?
> 
> Pfffff.... c'est trop injuste, tiens...


 du tout, c'était une belle coincidence 

Faut suivre


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, les threads t'obéissent au doigt et à l'oeil, hein?
> 
> Pfffff.... c'est trop injuste, tiens...



Bah oui, même si le Doquéville est prêt (je le sens) à te dire que c'est plus au doigt qu'a l'oeil !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avec un "brûle gueule" ?  Moi, je préfère la "splendeur triste d'une lune" !



Toi, tu veux encore voir mon "oiseau qui pleure" !  :love:


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu veux encore voir mon "oiseau qui pleure" !  :love:



Au doigt ou à l'oeil?

:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Au doigt ou à l'oeil?
> 
> :affraid:



Pour lui, c'est toujours à l'½il.


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Elle jouait avec sa chatte
Et c'était merveille de voir
La main blanche et la blanche patte
S'ébattre dans l'ombre du soir

Elle cachait, la scélérate !
Sous ses mitaines de fil noir
Ses meurtriers ongles d'agate
Coupants et clairs comme un rasoir.

Vous avez 5 minutes pour me dire pourquoi ce post n'est pas "hors charte", tas de nioubs révolutionnaires !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez 5 minutes pour me dire pourquoi ce post n'est pas "hors charte", tas de nioubs révolutionnaires !



_Et, dans le boudoir où, sonore,
Tintait son rire aérien
Brillaient quatre points de phosphore._


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Et, dans le boudoir où, sonore,
> Tintait son rire aérien
> Brillaient quatre points de phosphore._



Justement : certains feraient mieux de sucer des allumettes, ca leur donnerait de la mémoire ! 

Doc  C'est toujours un plaisir !


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Mais vous allez vraiment finir par nous les décourager hein ! 


franchement mais... :love:


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Justement : certains feraient mieux de sucer des allumettes, ca leur donnerait de la mémoire !
> 
> Doc  C'est toujours un plaisir !


 
A propos de mémoire, il manque:

"L'autre aussi faisait la sucrée
Et rentrait sa griffe acérée,
Mais le diable n'y perdait rien..."


Tsssss...


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Bah alors.... Merde, les jouets sont déjà cassés ? mais ils ont plus fragiles que les Belges !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous allez vraiment finir par nous les décourager hein !



Ça semble toujours plus facile que de les motiver !


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le site officiel de la révolution serait donc la bambouseraie d'Anduze, pour un remake du Salaire de la peur version à la découverte de l'or blanc, supplice de l'ipod oblige  ?



Non. Le site de fournisseur en objet culte révolutionnaire _et_ contre-révolutionnaire est basé pas loin de la bambouseraie.

Je suis né pas loin des mines d'Alès... Eh oui, le charbon, y'en avait aussi là-bas, on a aussi des terrils...



A part ça, ça se pourrait que ça bouge par là-bas d'ici... 

Enfin. Faut qu'on voit, hein _tu sais qui_ ?  (et là je parle pas de révolution... )


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

En voilà un ! Chuuuuuut......


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors.... Merde, les jouets sont déjà cassés ? mais ils ont plus fragiles que les Belges !



C'est à peine si j'ai pu attraper la peinture. Je n'ai même pas eu le temps de sortir mon gros pinceau. :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est à peine si j'ai pu attraper la peinture. Je n'ai même pas eu le temps de sortir mon gros pinceau. :love:


 je tiens la mélasse, les plumes sont là, cachons-nous, en voilà un...  :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Bon, mon petit téo, toi qui semble plus malin que ce ramassis de nazes, dis nous ce qui te chagrine ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Surtout n'aie pas peur, nous sommes très ouverts.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

tu as une vidéo musicale en projet ? :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

oui, tu peux parler sans crainte : donc, les bambous ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> donc, les bambous ?



Tu parles à qui là ? Je suis un peu perdu... Je dois lâcher ?  :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Vous êtes nazes : vous lui avez fait peur ! Je l'ai vu courir sur l'horizon, tracant des "8" liquides à l'entrejambe !


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes nazes : vous lui avez fait peur ! Je l'ai vu courir sur l'horizon, tracant des "8" liquides à l'entrejambe !


 bien sûr que non, y sont pas si timides que ça, tracasse  (enfin, j'espère  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes nazes : vous lui avez fait peur ! Je l'ai vu courir sur l'horizon, tracant des "8" liquides à l'entrejambe !



Va savoir ! Si ça se trouve, c'est comme pour les abeilles, il appelle juste ses copines à la rescousse.


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Et le stook, le meneur, où est -il ? Avec de l'entrainement je suis sûr qu'il peut nous faire des chiffres avec des tas de trucs après la virgule !


----------



## Aragorn (7 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, les révolutionnaires ne sont plus, tous dans le KOMA !!! 

:king:


----------



## bengilli (7 Juillet 2005)

silence le nioub


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> silence le nioub



Enfin un homme de goût (1) ! Ça nous manquait. :love:

(1) Salé.


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> silence le nioub



La voix de la sagesse !  :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (1) Salé.



J'exige des explications !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'exige des explications !



Primo, tu n'exiges rien du tout. Y'a pas marqué "nioube". 
Secundo, moi qui l'aimais tant, je le trouvais le plus beau de Saint-Jean. Il ne m'aime plus, c'est du passé, n'en parlons plus.


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'exige des explications !



ça expliquerai pourquoi il y avait plein de bretzel en mienne dans le canapé ce matin


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> silence le nioub


c ki gili ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

C'est ici maintenant le bar des flooders ?


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c ki gili ?




kigali ? euh c'est en afrique ça ?


----------



## Aragorn (7 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Primo, tu n'exiges rien du tout. Y'a pas marqué "nioube".



Heu... Que signifie cette délicate phrase très lourde de sens ?  

:king:


----------



## bengilli (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La voix de la sagesse !  :love:




Non, seulement le besoin de casser du nioub avant d'aller au lit   
Toujours aussi apaisant comme hobby.  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

supere jk'aio mille posts


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Non, seulement le besoin de casser du nioub avant d'aller au lit
> Toujours aussi apaisant comme hobby.  :love:




tu n'urine plus dessus ?


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici maintenant le bar des flooders ?



le jour où les floodeurs citeront comme ca, tous les bars leur seront ouverts.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici maintenant le bar des flooders ?


tain t'es bonne toi !


----------



## bengilli (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c ki gili ?



Tu veux vraiment que je t'explique ?  Monsieur le Cercle, je vais t'ovaliser le cylindre  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> le jour où les floodeurs citeront comme ca, tous les bars leur seront ouverts.



il y beaucoup d'autres choses perdues parmi quelques vers.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

Bon les nases c'est quoi le problème ? Lorna ?


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> supere jk'aio mille posts



Toi, tu allumes la Bengilli !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment que je t'explique ?  Monsieur le Cercle, je vais t'ovaliser le cylindre  :rateau:


Xavier ! ne crois pas ce que le Monsieur dit, c'est pas vrai !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tain t'es bonne toi !



Comment faut-il l'entendre ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> il y beaucoup d'autres choses perdues parmi quelques vers.


effectivement et beaucoup plus encore


----------



## Aragorn (7 Juillet 2005)

Messieurs, messieurs... ressaisissez-vous !!! 
Que faites-vous donc de la charte !!! 

:king:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> il y beaucoup d'autres choses perdues parmi quelques vers.



Lesquels rongeront ta peau comme un remords...


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> il y beaucoup d'autres choses perdues parmi quelques vers.



Oui, des fruits dans lesquels les vers pénetrent. C'est tout le jeu de ce fil : que les nioubs sucent notre substantifique moelle de leurs doigts graisseux.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Xavier ! ne crois pas ce que le Monsieur dit, c'est pas vrai !!!



J'exige des explications, nioube !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Lesquels rongeront ta peau comme un remords...


ouais voilà, l'anti hétéro me traite de remord ! ben voyons


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

je rentre de resto et que vois-je ! 

que vois-je ?

que vois-je ?

ok vous pouusez pas pour répondre hein


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Lesquels rongeront ta peau comme un remords...



Comme les mendiants nourrissent leur vermine ?


----------



## Aragorn (8 Juillet 2005)

des éléphants roses ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, des fruits dans lesquels les vers pénetrent. C'est tout le jeu de ce fil : que les nioubs sucent notre substantifique moelle de leurs doigts graisseux.



Voici une requête qui, sur un plan purement anatomique, suggère une organisation peu courante chez les mamifères !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Ça vole ici , bravo !


----------



## bengilli (8 Juillet 2005)

Voici ce que Google indique pour "pipi newbie" :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=19950&page=1&pp=20

Déjà en 2001...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme les mendiants nourrissent leur vermine ?


merci le pack automodération à 3 euros, merci benjamin


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Voici une requête qui, sur un plan purement anatomique, suggère une organisation peu courante chez les mamifères !



C'est ca le problème avec eux : il faut tout leur expliquer ! Aucune imagination !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs, messieurs... ressaisissez-vous !!!
> Que faites-vous donc de la charte !!!
> 
> :king:



Se ressaisir est un art ! Comment crois-tu qu'ils tirent de leurs vers ce festin gargantuesque ?


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme les mendiants nourrissent leur vermine ?



Plutot : "Que vous sert, courtisane imparfaite
De n'avoir pas connu ce que pleurent les morts ?"

Ed. rencontres, Suisse (vrai ! )


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

non non je ne le referai pas


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

la révolution des nioubes c'est pas un peu porno finalement ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Déjà en 2001...



Moi qui pensais, comme j'étais naïf !, mener un combat solitaire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca le problème avec eux : il faut tout leur expliquer ! Aucune imagination !



Reste l'hypothèse des "extra terrestres".


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Reste l'hypothèse des "extra terrestres".



Sans oublier celle des "mormons".


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

apres cette passionnante lecture je vais aller me coucher......
je reflechirai a quel degré je dois prendre ces dernieres pages


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Reste l'hypothèse des "extra terrestres".



5/1 qu'il est banni avant la fin de la semaine !  Je prends !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier celle des "mormons".


houla j'ai peur de saisir


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier celle des "mormons".



 Je peux envisager un mormon "sucer ses doigts", mais "sucer DE ses doigts" ?


----------



## bengilli (8 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensais, comme j'étais naïf !, mener un combat solitaire...




Au contraire, Doc, et finalement tout cela est rassurant, les nioubes d'hier ressemblent aux nioubes d'aujourd'hui, ils se succèdent simplement, et avec eux leur piètre héritage


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

alors la révolution avance?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ils se succèdent simplement, et avec eux leur piètre héritage



C'est beau comme du Malraux un jour d'enterrement au Panthéon !  :love:


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire, Doc, et finalement tout cela est rassurant, les nioubes d'hier ressemblent aux nioubes d'aujourd'hui, ils se succèdent simplement, et avec eux leur piètre héritage



Clair que le notaire peut se pointer en pyjama pour lire le testament : qu'il réserve sa cravate pour des épanchements plus aériens !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> houla j'ai peur de saisir



On dit toujours ça la première fois. C'est juste une question d'habitude.  :love:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire, Doc, et finalement tout cela est rassurant, les nioubes d'hier ressemblent aux nioubes d'aujourd'hui, ils se succèdent simplement, et avec eux leur piètre héritage


le cercle sans fin de la nioub atitude


----------



## bengilli (8 Juillet 2005)

"Entre ici, Jean Moulin, mais pas en tennis"


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> alors la révolution avance?



Ben tu sais, elle va faire un tour complêt et revenir à son point de départ, comme toute révolution qui se respecte, alors autant l'attendre ici, ce sera moins fatiguant


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Clair que le notaire peut se pointer en pyjama pour lire le testament : qu'il réserve sa cravate pour des épanchements plus aériens !



Note que ça ne prête pas à conséquence tant que ce sont les nioubes qu'on enterre...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On dit toujours ça la première fois. C'est juste une question d'habitude.  :love:


lâche la moi je dois aller au toilette


----------



## bengilli (8 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Clair que le notaire peut se pointer en pyjama pour lire le testament : qu'il réserve sa cravate pour des épanchements plus aériens !



 Pour ces affaires courantes, le Maître peut rester au lit, un simple clerc suffira


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> "Entre ici, Jean Moulin, mais pas en tennis"



Alphonse Daudet ?


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu sais, elle va faire un tour complêt et revenir à son point de départ, comme toute révolution qui se respecte, alors autant l'attendre ici, ce sera moins fatiguant


bon bien dans se cas moi je fait des aller et retour entre ici et le bar des floodeur comme ça j ai les vrai info et les ragot


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lâche la moi je dois aller au toilette



Fais ton pudique ! Comme si c'était la première fois qu'on y allait ensemble !  :love:

PS pour Amok : je t'expliquerai. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alphonse Daudet ?



Tiens, c'est curieux, moi j'aurais plutôt dit Nikos Adidas.


----------



## bengilli (8 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alphonse Daudet ?



Greg le millionnaire.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Greg le millionnaire.



À qui l'on doit également cette mémorable évocation du fort de Bregançon : "Il est dur de partout."


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Greg le millionnaire.



Gasp : je me disais que je connaissais ! "lettres à André Malriaux" ?


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À qui l'on doit également cette mémorable évocation du fort de Bregançon : "Il est dur de partout."



Excuse moi : méprise ! Ca c'est le père Foura !


----------



## bengilli (8 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Gasp : je me disais que je connaissais ! "lettres à André Malriaux" ?




 Bon j'étais quand même parti pour aller dormir un peu je fais de la route demain 

On se voit dans 3 semaines


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'étais quand même parti pour aller dormir un peu je fais de la route demain
> 
> On se voit dans 3 semaines


bonne vacance alors!


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

..... avec tout ça...je sais plus ou on en etait.....
surement pas tres loin, mais bon.....


enfin, je sais plus...

ha, oui.....je cours sur le goudron, sur les mains et le capitaine crie terre, j'avance de trois case et je tombe sur Regine....
non, ça c'est le fil du Kamoulox....

ha, oui...donc a la SNCF....non, plus...

ha, oui.....heu....Avril, Revolution.com de No one is innocent, c'est le mieux....

yes, je me souviens...donc et la revolution.....
ben, trop tard, je vais me coucher, on verra demain...


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ..... avec tout ça...je sais plus ou on en etait.....
> surement pas tres loin, mais bon.....
> 
> 
> ...


j ai une fin de stook de révolutionnaire si vous voulez


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai une fin de stook de révolutionnaire si vous voulez



Euh, non je veux pas :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais que vendre... j'ai une exploitation à rentabiliser
> Des deux côtés...
> 
> Désolé  *
> ...



Un traitre à la révolution. Qu'on le décapite. Comme j'ai pas retrouvé mon Opinel, j'ai ressorti mon couteau Suisse, lame de 4,5cm, ça va faire mal...


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un traitre à la révolution. Qu'on le décapite. Comme j'ai pas retrouvé mon Opinel, j'ai ressorti mon couteau Suisse, lame de 4,5cm, ça va faire mal...


 s'agirait il d'une revolution technologique ?


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mon petit téo, toi qui semble plus malin que ce ramassis de nazes, dis nous ce qui te chagrine ?


Désolé pour hier, je suis passé entre les "flouttes", j'allais me coucher... rien ne me chagrinait, c'était juste pour dire que dans cette pseudo révolution, je voulais jouer au marchand d'armes qui arrange tout le monde... mais à force d'expliquer, ça devient lourd alors (au moins l 3e fois). Je dois être mauvais en explication. Pas l'âme d'un guerrier, moi. Enfin, pas sur les forums. 

Pour ce qui est d'être plus malin... je ne sais pas. Je ne vois à ce post qu'un prétexte à flood de plus... pour toutes et tous...  :rateau: 

Là pas trop le temps de lire vos tartines... ça devient très lounge comme "ravolution" si je peux me permettre.     :style: 
Et puis la révolution au 35h...

Je vend mes bambous à tous...
PS: je préfère Teo sans é... mais je suis très ouvert aussi de ce côté là 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Surtout n'aie pas peur, nous sommes très ouverts.


J'en suis persuadé Doc... mais t'inquiète pas, moi aussi


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un traitre à la révolution. Qu'on le décapite. Comme j'ai pas retrouvé mon Opinel, j'ai ressorti mon couteau Suisse, lame de 4,5cm, ça va faire mal...




Je suis neutre... ton opinel glissera sur l'inox de mon cou...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ..... avec tout ça...je sais plus ou on en etait.....
> surement pas tres loin, mais bon.....
> 
> 
> ...


 Quel leader de rebellion carismatique tu fais :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis neutre... ton opinel glissera sur l'inox de mon cou...



Moi qui fait plein d'efforts pour que cette révolution ait l'air crédible, rien à faire.

Si ça continue, je me laisse pousser les cheveux, je m'habille en violet et je crie peace and love à tout le monde tout en gambadant en sandalettes...
 :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si ça continue, je me laisse pousser les cheveux, je m'habille en violet et je crie peace and love à tout le monde tout en gambadant en sandalettes...



Et tu crois _vraiment_ que tu seras crédible avec çà   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois _vraiment_ que tu seras crédible avec çà   :rateau:


 cette revolution ne l'est deja pas :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> cette revolution ne l'est deja pas :love:



Quelle révolution ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois _vraiment_ que tu seras crédible avec çà   :rateau:



J'ai eu une période punk dans ma jeunesse, et je suis pas sûr d'avoir été très crédible non plus à cette époque...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quelle révolution ?


 c'est vrai tiens, y veulent quoi au juste ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quelle révolution ?


tournes-toi !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu une période punk dans ma jeunesse, et je suis pas sûr d'avoir été très crédible non plus à cette époque...



Oui, mais *no future* c'est pas très porteur non plus  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais *no future* c'est pas très porteur non plus  :rateau:


Oh que si !   


d'ailleurs il passe mercredi soir à montreux  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2005)

Je pensais à ceux-là :


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

Ca va les Papys? Vous vous racontez des souvenirs de jeunnesse?
Genre, c'était mieux avant, et patacoufin.

Il est temps que le renouveau s'installe sur ces forums,
on doit couper les vieux arbres pour faire de la lumière aux jeunes pousses prometteuses.

TIMBER!!!!


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

alors sa révolutionne ici ?

a pardon vous cherché encore les motif de votre révolution


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ... pour faire de la lumière aux jeunes pousses prometteuses.



Bcp d'appelées, peu d'élues   :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> alors sa révolutionne ici ?
> 
> a pardon vous cherché encore les motif de votre révolution


La révolution a pour objectif de rendre la vie plus mieux après qu'avant,
parce qu'avant c'était moins bien,
aujourd'hui on a l'expour, et avec cet espoir on va couper des têtes
et puis sans ces têtes ce sera mieux


en voilà, un programme qu'il est bien


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

ben par  là vous etes plutot tranquilles entre vous non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ca va les Papys? Vous vous racontez des souvenirs de jeunnesse?
> Genre, c'était mieux avant, et patacoufin.
> 
> Il est temps que le renouveau s'installe sur ces forums,
> ...


 Y sont beaux vos discours, on veut du concret


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y sont beaux vos discours, on veut du concret


 sont un peu vides surtout 


(ça me bourre ce truc  : Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes.  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y sont beaux vos discours, on veut du concret




*du concret*
des morts ?


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y sont beaux vos discours, on veut du concret




 .                     

.                                                         






​ 



.                             

.                                                     














Ce n'est que le début. *Camarades*, continuons la lutte!!!!!​


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *du concret*
> des morts ?


 des mots signifiants suffiraient


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *du concret*
> des morts ?


 Tres cher Pur Fils 

Vous n'avez aucun programme de campagne, aucun tracte, aucun quoi que ce soit... 

Toute bataille bien ordonnee commence par un plan d'attaque :love:

Hors vous n'avez rien de tout ca :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tres cher Pur Fils
> Vous n'avez aucun programme de campagne, aucun tracte, aucun quoi que ce soit...
> Toute bataille bien ordonnee commence par un plan d'attaque :love:
> Hors vous n'avez rien de tout ca :rateau:




*Ne nous méprenons pas*
je ne suis en aucun cas sympatisant avec les "rebelles" et autres posteurs de


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ne nous méprenons pas*
> je ne suis en aucun cas sympatisant avec les "rebelles" et autres posteurs de


Tu joues à l'agent double


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

Faites nous donc la liste de participants a la rebellion qu'on puisse en estimer le nombre :love:

Quelles sont vos revendications ?  

_qu'on puisse rigoler_


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ne nous méprenons pas*
> je ne suis en aucun cas sympatisant avec les "rebelles" et autres posteurs de



ne faisons pas le lien entre les rebelles et les -teurs.......
merci.......


bon, on en est ou....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ne faisons pas le lien entre les rebelles et les -teurs.......
> merci.......
> bon, on en est ou....





*Tiens*
revoilà Louise Michel


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens*
> revoilà Louise Michel



Ho l'ot' é....

comment va....tu remarqueras que je fais la greve du coucou.....


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

Poildep, il est où ?


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Poildep, il est où ?



dtc


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

Vous voyez que votre pseudo-revolution c'est du pipeau 

Pas d'organisation ni quoi que ce soit et vous n'etes meme pas d'accord entre vous :love: c'est trop mignon


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vous voyez que votre pseudo-revolution c'est du pipeau
> 
> Pas d'organisation ni quoi que ce soit et vous n'etes meme pas d'accord entre vous :love: c'est trop mignon



chy d'accore 

j ai un let motive UN POUR TOUS TOUS A POIL.


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

23 pages et encore à chercher un mot d'ordre  :hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 23 pages et encore à chercher un mot d'ordre  :hosto: :modo: :rateau:



bien si je viens d'en lancé un.



> UN POUR TOUS TOUS A POIL.


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

le programme:
boire du whisky et tout casser


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> le programme:
> boire du whisky et tout casser


sa se discute un truc comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Genre, c'était mieux avant, et patacoufin.



Si être un "papy" réac consiste à dire que le bar était plus agréable à lire quand ceux qui y postaient étaient drôles et inventifs, alors oui, je suis un "papy" réac, et oui, c'était mieux avant.
Cela étant posé, je ne dis pas que des temps meilleurs ne puissent revenir : on n'est pas plus à l'abri du malheur que des heureuses surprises... Malgré tout, il me semble que, pour cela, certains devraient d'abord sortir de leur cul le doigt qui ne leur sert pas d'ordinaire à taper du rien et se soucier davantage du plaisir des autres que du meilleur moyen de combler leur ennui en public.


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si être un "papy" réac consiste à dire que le bar était plus agréable à lire quand ceux qui y postaient étaient drôles et inventifs, alors oui, je suis un "papy" réac, et oui, c'était mieux avant.
> Cela étant posé, je ne dis pas que des temps meilleurs ne puissent revenir : on n'est pas plus à l'abri du malheur que des heureuses surprises... Malgré tout, il me semble que, pour cela, certains devraient d'abord sortir de leur cul le doigt qui ne leur sert pas d'ordinaire à taper du rien et se soucier davantage du plaisir des autres que du meilleur moyen de combler leur ennui en public.


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vous voyez que votre pseudo-revolution c'est du pipeau
> 
> Pas d'organisation ni quoi que ce soit et vous n'etes meme pas d'accord entre vous :love: c'est trop mignon


 même pas vrai d'abord


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> même pas vrai d'abord


 Si trop vrai :rateau: 

Ce thread en est a 23 pages de vent total : rien, absolument rien... Que des cris de guerre etouffes :bebe:


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si trop vrai :rateau:
> 
> Ce thread en est a 23 pages de vent total : rien, absolument rien... Que des cris de guerre etouffes :bebe:


 Ouais, mais tout ce vent n'est qu'illusion :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais tout ce vent n'est qu'illusion :love:


 C'est pour ca que depuis les dernieres 24 h ce thread pattauge et fait du sur place :love: (comme avant :love: )


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que depuis les dernieres 24 h ce thread pattauge et fait du sur place :love: (comme avant :love: )


 Mais tu sais que j'aime pattauger :love: Donc en pattaugeant, il est impossible de rester sur place


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

Forcement puisque ca glisse et ca s'enlise dans la gadoue :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Forcement puisque ca glisse et ca s'enlise dans la gadoue :rateau: :sleep:


 Ça joue dur là !!! Il me faut de l'aide  :love: J'ai encore la gueule de bois, je sais plus quoi répondre 

Je vais essayer quand même...

La gadoue finit toujours par sécher  J'ai réussi !!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore la gueule de bois, je sais plus quoi répondre



*Une solution dans ce cas*
garder le silence....


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si être un "papy" réac consiste à dire que le bar était plus agréable à lire quand ceux qui y postaient étaient drôles et inventifs, alors oui, je suis un "papy" réac, et oui, c'était mieux avant.
> Cela étant posé, je ne dis pas que des temps meilleurs ne puissent revenir : on n'est pas plus à l'abri du malheur que des heureuses surprises... Malgré tout, il me semble que, pour cela, certains devraient *d'abord sortir de leur cul le doigt *qui ne leur sert pas d'ordinaire à taper du rien et *se soucier davantage du plaisir des autres* que du *meilleur moyen de combler leur ennui* en public.


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> La gadoue finit toujours par sécher  J'ai réussi !!!!!




Ca seche mais ca laisse toujours des traces 

:love:


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca seche mais ca laisse toujours des traces
> 
> :love:


 Normal  C'est une révolution :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

Concretement, elle est ou votre revolution ?  c'est normal que je vois rien ?  :rateau:  (combo©)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



Il faut toujours que tu salisses tout !  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> même pas vrai d'abord



belle remarque Commandant Franswa....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Une solution dans ce cas*
> garder le silence....



oui, mais trop de silence nuit au bruit....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> *elle est ou votre revolution ?*



ici, c'est bien le bon fil, ne cherche plus....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

non, serieusement, on dit que le plus gros coup du diable c'est de faire croire qu'il n'existe pas....
ben, nous c'est pareil....

tu crois qu'on est des pinpins, mais non....


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ici, c'est bien le bon fil, ne cherche plus....


 Figure-toi que je commencais fortement a en douter 

juste un peu comme ca en passant...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Figure-toi que je commencais fortement a en douter



te voila rassuré....
c'est une bonne chose....


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais trop de silence nuit au bruit....


 Merci de défendre le peu de bruit que j'ai fait  Pour que je défende moi même cette révolution :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci de défendre le peu de bruit que j'ai fait  Pour que je défende moi même cette révolution :love:



en fait, faut que je me renseigne...mais a part notre porte parole et nous deux, j'ai l'impression qu'on est un peu seul..... 

mais ne le repete pas, je crois qu'on nous observe et nous ecoute....


----------



## Franswa (8 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en fait, faut que je me renseigne...mais a part notre porte parole et nous deux, j'ai l'impression qu'on est un peu seul.....
> 
> mais ne le repete pas, je crois qu'on nous observe et nous ecoute....


 Ouais mais ça veut rien dire 

On est déjà trois, c'est pas mal  

C'est mieux que de faire une révolution tout seul


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

bon, faut arreter pour ce soir, c'est moins drole si modern n'est pas là pour floudre avec vous  :rateau:


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

Une technique de buvardage en taches mise au point par les experts du Centre de recherches agroalimentaires du Pacifique de Summerland (ColombieBritannique) permet de détecter la pourriture noire du concombre. Cette technique utilisant des sondes d'ADN permet de déceler la présence du champignon Didymella bryoniae, l'agent causal de la maladie.

Grâce à cette méthode, on peut désormais identifier le champignon en deux à trois jours contre trois à quatre semaines avec les méthodes classiques. La technique s'avère en outre très précise.


----------



## golf (8 Juillet 2005)

Y aurait il un Violet pour activer la technique maison à la fraise contre les parasites


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Juillet 2005)

:modo: un ban préventif de B00 serait du meilleur effet


----------



## golf (9 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: un ban préventif de B00 serait du meilleur effet


Aux fraises   
Marchi


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Juillet 2005)

J'ai rarement vu la boule disco virer au rouge sur quelqu'un 
on a affaire au bouler d'or de l'année :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rarement vu la boule disco virer au rouge sur quelqu'un
> on a affaire au bouler d'or de l'année :affraid:


je t'en met un d'ailleurs, pour voir.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je t'en met un d'ailleurs, pour voir.



T'es pas couché à cette heure toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

Non mes invités viennent de partir  t'aurais gouté mon ragout


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais gouté mon ragout



Arrière Satan !  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Juillet 2005)

sacré SM, ils empoisonnent même ses amis


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2005)

J'ai plutot eu rumeur qu'il etait fin cuisto :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plutot eu rumeur qu'il etait fin cuisto :love:



C'est effectivement un bruit qui circule. Perso, je testerais bien sa cuisine :love:    et re combo


----------



## teo (9 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> yes, je me souviens...donc et la revolution.....
> ben, trop tard, je vais me coucher, on verra demain...



C'est pas ce que tu dis depuis 3 jours ? 



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu une période punk dans ma jeunesse, et je suis pas sûr d'avoir été très crédible non plus à cette époque...



à la télé ? 
Plastic ! Dans mes bras ! :love: 



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ca va les Papys? Vous vous racontez des souvenirs de jeunnesse?
> Genre, c'était mieux avant, et patacoufin.
> 
> Il est temps que le renouveau s'installe sur ces forums,
> ...



C'est vrai, ouvrons un fil Star'MACademy... ça doit pouvoir se vendre aux amateurs de ringtones révolutionnaires 



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si trop vrai :rateau:
> Ce thread en est a 23 pages de vent total : rien, absolument rien... Que des cris de guerre etouffes :bebe:



absence de motivation et peu d'idées... vive la nouvelle génération de révolutionnaires 



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que depuis les dernieres 24 h ce thread pattauge et fait du sur place :love: (comme avant :love: )



oui mais les contre-révolutionnaires l'ont submergé par un _flot_ de posts qui l'a assommé...
Avec des pros du neurone et du doigt bien placé, ils sont pas habitués, ça bouscule.



			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Modern__Thing a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh... là ça fait plutôt traces de pneus et sortie de route...  :rateau: la révolution s'est endormie au volant de sa cariole 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement un bruit qui circule. Perso, je testerais bien sa cuisine :love:    et re combo



et voilà, ça part sous la mitraille et on se retrouve à papoter près du fourneau en buvant du bouillon*...

Stook... énergise un peu, faites un remue-ménage, ouvrez un dictionnaire, chai pas: fais quelque chose, trublion !  (non, ce n'est pas un gros mot) 

* SM, tu cuisines au gaz, à l'électrique ou vitrocéramique ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et voilà, ça part sous la mitraille et on se retrouve à papoter près du fourneau en buvant du bouillon*...
> 
> Stook... énergise un peu, faites un remue-ménage, ouvrez un dictionnaire, chai pas: fais quelque chose, trublion !  (non, ce n'est pas un gros mot)
> 
> * SM, tu cuisines au gaz, à l'électrique ou vitrocéramique ?



Eh, ho, on se calme, là, moi, la seule révolution qui m'intéresse, c'est celle de la terre autour du soleil, je trouve la cuisine de SM beaucoup plus captivante. Stookounet veut jouer à Danton, libre à lui, moi, je regarde, et je compte l'absence de points, alors en attendant, les ragouts "made by SM", ça occupe !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Stookounet veut jouer à Danton, libre à lui, moi, je regarde, et je compte l'absence de points




*Il y a toujours*
des victimes innocentes dans un conflit...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2005)

Dommages collatéraux


----------



## teo (9 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh, ho, on se calme, là, moi, la seule révolution qui m'intéresse, c'est celle de la terre autour du soleil, je trouve la cuisine de SM beaucoup plus captivante. Stookounet veut jouer à Danton, libre à lui, moi, je regarde, et je compte l'absence de points, alors en attendant, les ragouts "made by SM", ça occupe !




mais je m'énervais pas  je compte _aussi_ l'absence de points et j'essayai juste de motiver un peu cette révolution gentillette qui s'étale... de tout son long.

Enfin, fallait  pas commencer en été, ça allanguit ! attendez la rentrée...

En tout cas SL, chuis au gaz, c'est ce qui a de mieux je trouve pour mijoter :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'essayai juste de motiver un peu cette révolution gentillette qui s'étale... de tout son long.



T'inquiètes, mon petit doigt ma dit que si elle s'étale pas toute seule, Amok va l'aider un peu.

Molgow s'y était essayé l'automne dernier, avec autre chose comme énergie, il a même pas réussi à desserer un peu un écrou, alors tu penses, c'est pas ce rêve au lution qui va le déboulonner notre Amok, faut pas le confondre avec un quelconque sa dame hue scene, il a les pieds qui touchent bien par terre, lui !


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

Y'a rien de pire pour une révolution de se faire bouffer le temps d'audience par des messages démoralisants 

__________________________________
Ils sont beaux mes bambous... ils sont beaux !
__________________________________


Ce qui est drôle c'est que c'est sûrement un rideau de fumée pour masquer la contre-attaque 

Tout en discrétion 



__________________________________
Ils sont beaux mes bambous... ils sont beaux !
Moins cher que gratuits © ! Livraison à domicile
Modèle Mao® de nouveau disponible...
__________________________________


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2005)

*Les révolutionnaires*
ont semble t'il perdu leur verve contestataire...


On les tue quand même ?


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les révolutionnaires*
> ont semble t'il perdu leur verve contestataire...
> 
> 
> On les tue quand même ?



Faudrait arriver à les attraper d'abord...   ça court vite...
Moi je suis pas pour tuer.  

Un nioubz ça peut toujours servir. Vous allez dire que c'est récurent, mais j'ai fait une liste   

C'est les Soldes, j'irai bientôt faire mon marché. A la Gladiator' style 
Certains d'entre eux regretteront sans doute ta proposition mais bon, c'est pas mon problème.  :rateau:  En plus même à la revente, je suis sur d'un bon prix.  la concurrence se jettera dessus telle Messaline sur un débardeur un tant soit peu costaud...

M'les abimez pas trop à la capture


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2005)

*dans ce cas *
on pourrait tous les enfermer au bar des floodeurs ?


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

faut d'abord qu'ils se rendent.

Si tu veux les casser, il leur faut être humilié. Enfin, c'est ce qui est marqué dans le Manuel de domptage du Nouveau Révolutionnaire en page 356, dans les Annexes.

Sinon, après ils se révoltent et la sécurité abime la marchandise avec son gros baton 

S'ils sont cassés, il parait qu'une simple remarque un peu dure et ils se déconnectent tout seuls.
On en a vu certains filer à la Cave sur un simple emoticon mal compris 

En tout cas, vu le chemin que ça prend (Stook tu fais grève ?), ça va pas rester longtemps ouvert par ici, je le sens, ça sent l'ozone...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2005)

Lol, quelques petits posts en vrac et le thread-noyau de la révolution part déjà en vrille et les militants sont déjà éparpillés :love:

ça va vite


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2005)

Pitin© me dites pas que la loi du marché aura la révolution ?

Joseph et Vladimir, on se réveille  les petits gars ont perdu le mode d'emploi !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait arriver à les attraper d'abord...   ça court vite...



Oui. Mais pas longtemps.


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

quoi de neuf les révolutionnaires 

j ai pas ete la deux jour de suite alors je prend des nouvelles.

on a un dossier de pret.


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Mais pas longtemps.





J'imagine la gazelle... 

Pitipitipiti...


Eh non mon cher Toys, la révolution n'a pas avancé d'un poil...


Point mort... 


je vais me retrouver avec un stock...


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

ouf ca me rassure 

en fait s'est comme les feux de l'amour, même si tu loupe deux jours tu peut toujours suivre.


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (...)je vais me retrouver avec un stock...




Merci de ne pas lire:



> je vais me retrouver avec un Stook




je parlais de bambous donc


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ne pas lire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ho pardon j'avais pas compris.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Juillet 2005)

C'est le calme plat ! 
Stook, où es-tu donc passé ? Toi le meneur, le défenseur sans peur et sans reproche de tous les néomacgééns (terme vous conviendrez, bcp plus élégant, que "nioubes") ? :love:

Viens donc fédérer ce mouvement qui a du mal à survivre !!! :casse: :hosto:

Les colorés ne sont pas tendres avec la bleusaille. Il faut un chef, un vrai, un homme de terrain et d'expérience. STOOK REVIENS !!!! 

:king:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2005)

Apparemment, c'est "has-been" la révolution    

Tous des déserteurs


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

gwinet paltrow elle est de quel  côté ?


----------



## Grug (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gwinet paltrow elle est de quel  côté ?


 de dos, fonce.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> de dos, fonce.


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

Oui.

Mais il est tellement bon 

On dirait un général d'infanterie


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> ... Il faut un chef, un vrai, un homme de terrain et d'expérience. STOOK REVIENS !!!! ...



y a pas à dire, il est drôle ce fil...    :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

une révolution  pour se marré je vote OUI


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> une révolution  pour se marré je vote OUI



une révolution ne se vote pas... elle se fait    ou pas !

Et les lieutenants de choc, z'avez assassiné votre _capitaine courageux_ ?


C'est pas très joli joli...    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> STOOK REVIENS !!!!




* Aragorn*
au revoir


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

Bah la viande marinée c'est plus goutu et plus tendre


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

Purée, y a pas beaucoup de "nioube" dans votre révolution...


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2005)

En plus comme l'impression qu'il marine pas tout seul  

ça donne bon goût la dopamine, la lulibérine, l'endorphine, bref tous ces trucs qui donnent bonne mine ?

:love:


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

T'es plutôt cuissot ou abats ? 

Je vous avais dit de pas les abîmer...    

Ca se ressent à la revente


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

Quoi stook se dope ? il fait le tour de france ??


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2005)

Je connais pas son nom


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Purée, y a pas beaucoup de "nioube" dans votre révolution...



La vieille garde (Madonna: je parle au figuré...  ) a pris possession du post, les révolutionnaires ont fui... ou attendent, terrés à la cave ou batifolants, inconscients, dans les patures macgéennes...   


D'ailleurs, vous me donnez faim, là...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juillet 2005)

*VIVE LA CONTRE RÉVOLUTION !*






​


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2005)

C'est clair que ce fil ressemble plus à un cordon de sécurité qu'à autre chose... :rateau: 

Bon, vous les balancez ces lacrimos oui ou merde ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

Non ça altère le gout du filet


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que ce fil ressemble plus à un cordon de sécurité qu'à autre chose... :rateau:
> 
> Bon, vous les balancez ces lacrimos oui ou merde ?




Apparemment, c'est l'attente... longue et déprimante...

Allez un petit tour sur et sous les remparts...

*Bambou, il est beau mon bambou ! Jeune pousse... grand effet ! Parfait pour vos révolutions et coups d'état !!! *


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que ce fil ressemble plus à un cordon de sécurité qu'à autre chose... :rateau:
> 
> Bon, vous les balancez ces lacrimos oui ou merde ?



Y en a plus, CHEF ! on peut prendre celles au phosphore, CHEF ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

il faudrait etre comme la femme de mon frere :* im per tur bable    * 

rien ne la fait vaciller, ni palir  ni enrager , rien de RIEN !!!!!!!    


a se demander s'elle avale au petit dej une boite  entiere de tranquillisant 
au lieu de son croissant


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi stook se dope ? il fait le tour de france ??


 S'il fait le tour de France, ca expliquerait la relache et le fait que tout part en vrille 

Une revolution, ca s'organise :love: Y a un commite etc...

Ou se trouve l'accueil par exemple ?


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La vieille garde (Madonna: je parle au figuré...  ) a pris possession du post, les révolutionnaires ont fui... ou attendent, terrés à la cave ou batifolants, inconscients, dans les patures macgéennes...
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, vous me donnez faim, là...



Encore un qui veux manger du nioube...
Je vais allé me terrés à la cave avec les autres
pour bien préparer la prochaine offensive 

Bande de cannibale


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui veux manger du nioube...
> Je vais allé me terrés à la cave avec les autres
> pour bien préparer la prochaine offensive
> 
> Bande de cannibale




Pas tant... pas tant...

j'attend juste une vraie révolution ou qu'on ferme ce post... jusqu'à la prochaine


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

Pas vraiment simple de fare un cyber révolution...
Je vois qu'une chose, l'utilisation de nioube-hacker  

telle la  citation du jour :

« Moins le Hacker a fait d?étude, plus il est doué pour faire des dégâts. »

 :love:    :love:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'attend juste une vraie révolution ou qu'on ferme ce post... jusqu'à la prochaine



IMHA, ce post sera fermé bien avant la Révolution, la vraie  :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2005)

En fait, Stook en leader c'est pas con, et c'est loin d'être innocent. La seule arme vraiment efficace ici, ce serait du flood de masse, des attaques surprises dans des cibles clairement définies à l'avance... 

Quoi, j'ai dit un truc qu'il ne fallait pas là ? :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2005)

Ouais, fallait pas... _Leur_ vengeance sera terrib'


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous les balancez ces lacrimos oui ou merde ?




*Je pense*
qu'on devrait mettre les mitrailleuses en position


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

Bande de nain


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bande de nain





*Ca existe*
une bande d'un seul nain ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> La seule arme vraiment efficace ici, ce serait du flood de masse, des attaques surprises dans des cibles clairement définies à l'avance...
> Quoi, j'ai dit un truc qu'il ne fallait pas là ? :rateau:




*Ben nos nioubies*
sont bien trop occupés à se faire des coucous et autres rodomontades pour penser à établir un plan aussi établi...


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca existe*
> une bande d'un seul nain ?



c'est malin ça... c'est petit même
 :rateau:


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

Rien ne fait plus mal que la désobéissance civile*...

C'est pour ça qu'on l'apprend pas dans les écoles.

Et c'est bien dommage !


* voir ce mot: c'est pas faire n'importe quoi, attention


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne fait plus mal que la désobéissance civile*...
> 
> C'est pour ça qu'on l'apprend pas dans les écoles.
> 
> ...



La désobéissance civile par la pratique :

Exercice n° 1 :  Postez ci-dessous un terme hors charte entre 11h33 et 11h37.   :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2005)

Dégonflés :rateau:


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Dégonflés :rateau:



c fait


----------



## Aragorn (12 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne fait plus mal que la désobéissance civile*...
> 
> C'est pour ça qu'on l'apprend pas dans les écoles.
> 
> ...



*Pour info :*
*La désobéissance civile* est le refus de se soumettre à une loi jugée inique par ceux qui la contestent. Le terme fut créé par Henry David Thoreau dans son essai la Désobéissance civile, publié en 1849, à la suite de son refus de payer une taxe destinée à financer la guerre avec le Mexique.

En Europe, même si le recours au concept de désobéissance civile a tardé à être formulé, l'idée de la résistance à une loi inique ou injuste a existé bien avant leXIXe siècle. C'est aux États-Unis que le concept de désobéissance civile fut pour la première fois formulé au XIXe siècle. Aujourd'hui, le concept s'est étendu à de nombreuses personnes notamment par les actions très médiatiques des altermondialistes ou celles des mouvements anti-pub, certains ne voyant dans ces actions que la dégradation de biens, d'autres y voyant un acte salutaire de désobéissance civile, visant à faire modifier la politique des autorités.


Ca vaudrait p'têtre le coup d'ouvrir un fil sur ce thème. Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

:king:


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

Merci Aragorn, pour la définition 

Pas trop le temps de la donner ce matin, mais la curiosité n'est pourtant pas absente des jeunes recrues de macge, non ?  un coup de Google... c'est pas difficile... [le mode recherche non plus ] on vous demande pas d'aller à bibliothèque 

Ouvrir un fil, pourquoi pas, peut-être sur des sujets plus importants que la vie de nos forums...   j'ai d'autres sujets en tête, même si j'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment de m'y mettre srieusement  :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2005)

Alors Stook, on en fait quoi de cette révolution?
J'ai l'impression que le grand soir s'en est allé sous d'autres horizons 

  Un plan B?  (combo)


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> STOOK REVIENS !!!!
> 
> :king:



ui...?





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi stook se dope ? il fait le tour de france ??



la dope, c'est pas bien quand on fait du sport....sinon....  




			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, Stook en leader c'est pas con, et c'est loin d'être innocent. La seule arme vraiment efficace ici, ce serait du flood de masse, des attaques surprises dans des cibles clairement définies à l'avance...




......





*bon, je suis de retour.....j'ai manqué quelque chose, il semblerait que non.....
bon, ben, faut que j'y aille....
c'est vrai que je ne suis pas tres dispo ces temps ci....
mais bon, suis pas indispensable pour faire la revolution, si...?
alors....hop, on se bouge...*


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi stook se dope ? il fait le tour de france ??



et oui, j'ai fait du sport, mais pas du Velo...


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ui...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Adoôorable ce révolutionnaire...  quel modeste... 

Mais il a raison...

Les cimetières sont remplis de gens indispensables   

Sporte-toi bien alors !


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

Pour les autres:

_*Volontaires, faites un pas en avant ! *_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les autres:
> 
> _*Volontaires, faites un pas en avant ! *_





*SIR, YES SIR!!!!*


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un a commandé un réveil matin ?


----------



## Patamach (12 Juillet 2005)

Réééévolution ...................


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *SIR, YES SIR!!!!*




faut le dire à Stook, moi, je fais que dealer du bambou... je te regarde !


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)

je savais que l'on pouvait compter sur notre Punk insulaire.........


----------



## Aragorn (12 Juillet 2005)

Il faudrait déjà éclaircir une question essentielle : *qu'est-ce qu'un nioube ? A partir de quand ne l'est-on plus ? 

*Deux hypothèses de travail et de réflexion :

1) Le nioube est un membre qui poste peu...   
2) Le nioube est un membre inscrit depuis peu (moins d'un an)... 

A partir de là, chacun pourra choisir son camp   
*
:king:
*


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (12 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les autres:
> 
> _*Volontaires, faites un pas en avant ! *_



Un pas en avant vers le peloton de tir ?

Tu offres la dernière cigarette ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait déjà éclaircir une question essentielle : *qu'est-ce qu'un nioube ? A partir de quand ne l'est-on plus ?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


*


J'ai l'impression que le chef des rebelles n'en est déjà plus un, là  


non je fous pas la m... *


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait déjà éclaircir une question essentielle : *qu'est-ce qu'un nioube ? A partir de quand ne l'est-on plus ?
> 
> *Deux hypothèses de travail et de réflexion :
> 
> ...


Plus de 500 réponses avant d'arriver à ces questions indipensables...

Bravo !  




			
				Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Un pas en avant vers le peloton de tir ?
> 
> Tu offres la dernière cigarette ?



ce sera je l'espère, la dernière avant que j'arrête !


----------



## Aragorn (12 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que le chef des rebelles n'en est déjà plus un, là
> 
> 
> non je fous pas la m...



C'est p'têtre simplement une histoire d'ancienneté !   
Tu n'as que 20 jours de plus que moâ , 5000 posts de plus :casse::casse:, et tu es verte :casse::casse::casse: !!!

Mais comment as-tu fait pour gravir si vite les échelons célestes ? 

Magie noire, sorcellerie, enchantement ?   

:king:


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2005)

tuez les tous


----------



## Aragorn (12 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tuez les tous



* Non, pas toi !!!* 

De parler à l'envers, ta tête a tourné !
Du côté obscur, je crains que tu n'aies basculé 

:king:


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2005)

tuez les tous vers rouges bleus, violaids, TOUS


----------



## Aragorn (13 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tuez les tous verts rouges bleus, viloets, TOUS




*N*ul ne sait pourquoi
*A* cette heure tardive
*A*vide de pouvoir, Naas 
*S*e veut pourfendeur de couleurs !

  

:king:


----------



## Aragorn (13 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tuez les tous verts rouges bleus, violaids, TOUS



Si tu comptes te faire Seppuku, je veux bien être ton Kaishaku !   

:king:


----------



## N°6 (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon, molgow a ouvert une classe de rattrapage pour les nioubies à propos de la révolution, c'est pas gagné...   :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, molgow a ouvert une classe de rattrapage pour les nioubies à propos de la révolution, c'est pas gagné...   :rateau:



Un tricycle pour débuter, ça semble raisonnable


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

Ah voila un sujet intéréressant, je suis tellement nioube que je viens à peine de découvrir cette discussion 

Bon et bien tout ça pour dire que j'adhère totalement à la révolution (je pense même y avoir participer mainte fois depuis mon inscription ) 


Le pouvoir aux nioubes !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que le chef des rebelles n'en est déjà plus un, là
> 
> 
> non je fous pas la m...





....n'oublions pas que *Nioube un jour, Nioube toujours...*...(Tigrou®)


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

Les nouveaux s'appelent les Nioubes mais quel est le surnon de ceux qui sont la depuis longtemps ??

S'ils n'ont n'en pas vous avez des propositions ?? intéressantes j'en suis sûr !! 


A nous d'instaurer un langage ici !!! 

Faisons le révolution par les mots !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....n'oublions pas que *Nioube un jour, Nioube toujours...*...(Tigrou®)


 Tu es un nioube-exception ?   :rateau: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un nioube-exception ?   :rateau: :love:



non!....un nioube-vétéran.....
c'est fou....mais je ne vois pas en quoi le nombre de post interviendrait dans la dé-nioubiturisatation....
enfin....

cherches-tu a te rassurer....non, ta couleur en dit suffisamment...
c'est vrai d'ailleurs....si tu n'etais pas verte.....tu ne te sentirais pas un peu nioube dans l'ame....
un petit peu nostalgique de cette epoque revolu....mais tant aimé....


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non!....un nioube-vétéran.....
> c'est fou....mais je ne vois pas en quoi le nombre de post interviendrait dans la dé-nioubiturisatation....
> enfin....
> 
> ...


 Euh, nioube sur Mac, je pense pas (plus de 10 ans d'experience)
Ca fait tout de meme un an passe que je suis sur MacGe 

Et non, mon status ne me donne rien


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2005)

Je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs...  

Je suis un nioube aussi...   


...sur Macbidouille !  et même pas inscrit (nioube en devenir donc) sur tellement d'autres sites ! 


Et même sur iPodgeneration... à peine 100 posts...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh, nioube sur Mac, je pense pas (plus de 10 ans d'experience)
> Ca fait tout de meme un an passe que je suis sur MacGe
> 
> Et non, mon status ne me donne rien




tu souleves un point interessant.....effectivement, ce n'est pas parce que l'on est nioube su MacG que l'on est nioube sur Mac....ça c'est sur....

quand au Statut.....si, il va de soit que l'on ne fait pas d'un Nioube incapable de poster une photo , un modo....

mais c'est sur, ça ne fait qu'un An....c'est bien, mais c'est pas enorme non plus....
et 5000 messages....mouais...moi aussi...

enfin, si tu veux rejoindre notre coté tu seras la bienvenue...


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin, si tu veux rejoindre notre coté tu seras la bienvenue...


 En tant que modo je me dois de ne pas reellement prendre partie mais j'avoue que c'est fun de jouer avec vous  :love:

Surtout que c'est une revolution qui n'en est pas :love: c'est gai de mettre arguments et contre-arguments... c'est gai de faire mousser  c'est amusant 

Ben, le but d'un thread au bar en gros


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c'est fun de jouer avec vous  :love:
> c'est gai de faire mousser  c'est amusant
> Ben, le but d'un thread au bar en gros



*Oui mais on va pas aller jusqu'à dire*
que le nioubies sont nos amis !?!


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui mais on va pas aller jusqu'à dire*
> que le nioubies sont nos amis !?!



Non quand même pas mais laisse le temps faire !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui mais on va pas aller jusqu'à dire*
> que le nioubies sont nos amis !?!


 Pourtant PurFilsounet cheri, tu es un nioube :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

C'est le retour du ministre de la régulation des nioubes.
Y'a quelqu'un à décapiter?


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui mais on va pas aller jusqu'à dire*
> que le nioubies sont nos amis !?!


Par le flood, point tu ne seras dénioubisé


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant PurFilsounet cheri, tu es un nioube :love:




oui, il a encore le duvet du nioube aux joues...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est le retour du ministre de la régulation des nioubes.
> Y'a quelqu'un à décapiter?



Dommage, à peu de temps près, t'aurais été le premier SDF à obtenir un portefeuille ministériel (et le petit studio de fonction de 800 M2 qui va avec


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oui, il a encore le duvet du nioube aux joues...


 C'est mignon tout plein :love:  

Enfin, peu importe qui est nioube ou pas, ce qui importe, c'est la qualite des posts du membre


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oui, il a encore le duvet du nioube aux joues...



Si il n'y avait qu'aux joues...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, peu importe qui est nioube ou pas, ce qui importe, c'est la qualite des posts du membre



... Ben, oui... Il semblerait même que ce soit essentiel. C'est ce qui me fait venir au bar ; le plaisir de lire certains, voire même de passer du temps à rechercher LEURS posts, parce qu'ils sont teintés d'un humour qui me convient, d'un bon sens qui me manque parfois, de sensibilité ou encore de poésie... A ce titre, la prose de certains nioubes m'a parfois beaucoup plus captivé que celle d'autres piliers de longue date... J'aime les posts des membres qui ne jouent pas (Même si c'est parfois dur à évaluer) ; quel que soit leur statut...     :love:


----------



## Franswa (13 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu souleves un point interessant.....effectivement, ce n'est pas parce que l'on est nioube su MacG que l'on est nioube sur Mac....ça c'est sur....
> 
> quand au Statut.....si, il va de soit que l'on ne fait pas d'un Nioube incapable de poster une photo , un modo....
> 
> ...


 Je confirme le post du vétéran nioube Stook :love:

Si tu veux nous rejoindre, tu seras la bienvenue


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et même sur iPodgeneration... à peine 100 posts...


alors tu es un vétéran :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ben, oui... Il semblerait même que ce soit essentiel. C'est ce qui me fait venir au bar ; le plaisir de lire certains, voire même de passer du temps à rechercher LEURS posts, parce qu'ils sont teintés d'un humour qui me convient, d'un bon sens qui me manque parfois, de sensibilité ou encore de poésie... A ce titre, la prose de certains nioubes m'a parfois beaucoup plus captivé que celle d'autres piliers de longue date... J'aime les posts des membres qui ne jouent pas (Même si c'est parfois dur à évaluer) ; quel que soit leur statut...     :love:


J'te dis plus dans quel sens te retourner


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...enfin, si tu veux rejoindre notre coté tu seras la bienvenue...


alors depuis le cercle les frères de forums tout le monde fait son petit club   
dehors les clubs, les cercles, les carrés, les frères des forums, les points discos dehors les etoiles, ç c'est la vraie révolution
tiens à ce propos un vert qui poste sur un autre forum que le sien il est vert ou bleu ?      (et re combo)


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

naas, dire que tu as postulé...


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2005)

comme à peu pres beaucoup de monde, car nous ne savions pas ce que c'etait.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

justement tu ne le sais pas plus maintenant, pourtant quand t'as postulé t'as lu le texte (donc t'as pigé, à moins que...), mais bon, comme y en a eu d'autre... le nous te rassures ? un cercle anti-cercle ?


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2005)

c'est toi qui dit que je n'en sais pas plus 
pas de cercle anti cercle, juste rien le vide le neant absolu rien


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

re-combo


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

jusqu'à preuve du contraire, le cercle  est tout ou à peu-près :; limite proche du fer à repasser !!


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

re-mirrored drive !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

tu fais des gags de nioube mainant ?


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu fais des gags de nioube mainant ?




ouais, j'aime !


----------



## N°6 (13 Juillet 2005)

Ce matin, côté nioubies, on a tous suivi un cours de chants révolutionnaires. Le prof est une sacrée peau de vache mais sinon c'était sympa :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, côté nioubies, on a tous suivi un cours de chants révolutionaires. Le prof est une sacrée peau de vache mais sinon c'était sympa :love:



Le cours était plus révolutionnaire que le chant !


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

_ami, entends-tu le vol noir des corbeaux sur nos plaines..._


----------



## N°6 (13 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ami, entends-tu le vol noir des corbeaux sur nos plaines..._


Là je sais pas encore si c'est faisable...


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, côté nioubies, on a tous suivi un cours de chants révolutionnaires. Le prof est une sacrée peau de vache mais sinon c'était sympa :love:





Magnifique 

Grandiose 

ça me rappelle nos cours d'endoctrinements fin 2000-début 2001 


_- Macgé, cé supèrecoule !_

*- Chpaaaff ! Teo ! tu me démontes ce StarMax 4000 et plus vite que ça, tu me changes le disque dur, tu rajoutes ta barrette de 128 acheté aux states et tu me remontes tout ça avant 17h !*

_- Oooooouuuuuuiiiiiiiiinnnnn, je veux plus le faire... la dernière fois j'm'ai coupé avec les glissières   :rateau: et j'm'ai mélangé les fils, j'avais un Sad Mac*_

*- tais-toi et fais ce que te dis ou je te prend ton modem 33.6 et tu pourras pas aller chatter sur Palace ce soir !*

Ben ouais à cet'époque je passais pas de bon temps au Bar, c'était direct les forums techniques le nioubz et pour un bon moment (si si   )



* pour les nioubz, les vrais: un KP, en pire...


----------



## Aragorn (13 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Les nouveaux s'appelent les Nioubes mais quel est le surnon de ceux qui sont la depuis longtemps ??
> 
> S'ils n'ont n'en pas vous avez des propositions ?? intéressantes j'en suis sûr !!
> 
> ...



Bonne idée. 

*Pour les nouveaux :* padawan, néophyte, apprenti, macado, bleusaille ???

_*Pour les anciens :*_ sage, vénérable, ancien, maître (ça va plaire à certains ), viok, fossile, dinosaure ???

  
:king:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, côté nioubies, on a tous suivi un cours de chants révolutionnaires. Le prof est une sacrée peau de vache mais sinon c'était sympa :love:



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à N°6._ Mouais...  Mais les autres ne m'ont pas fait rire comme toi ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> _*Pour les anciens :*_ sage, vénérable, ancien, maître (ça va plaire à certains ), viok, fossile, dinosaure ???


Je ne sais pas vraiment pkoi, mais les 3 dernières propositions me gênent    :love:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, côté nioubies, on a tous suivi un cours de chants révolutionnaires. Le prof est une sacrée peau de vache mais sinon c'était sympa :love:


Merdeuuu, j'ai failli me faire dessus


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juillet 2005)

*Je crois avoir trouvé*
une issue honorable à la fronde nioubesque : l'exil


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, côté nioubies, on a tous suivi un cours de chants révolutionnaires. Le prof est une sacrée peau de vache mais sinon c'était sympa :love:




voila , j'ai bien ecouté et je me suis entrainé   

voila maintenant je ne suis plus une niuobie qui n'ecote pas ses leçons  







ps: merki ms pour l'hergement  :love:


----------



## katelijn (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila , j'ai bien ecouté et je me suis entrainé
> 
> voila maintenant je ne suis plus une niuobie qui n'ecote pas ses leçons
> 
> ...




Purééééé :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Avec des casseroles pareilles, tes souris ne sont pas prêtes a danser sur la table


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

_Ohhhhh Puréééeeeee !!_ :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila , j'ai bien ecouté et je me suis entrainé
> 
> voila maintenant je ne suis plus une niuobie qui n'ecote pas ses leçons
> 
> ...




ils sont mignons tous les deux....mais qu'ils sont mignons....:love: :love: :love:.....
....


----------



## Aragorn (15 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas vraiment pkoi, mais les 3 dernières propositions me gênent    :love:



Pour toi mon cher trooper, il n'y a pas 36 solutions : :love:





*sage* : tu es encore trop jeune pour avoir ce statut particulier ! 
*vénérable* : ça pourrait convenir...
*ancien* : ne convient pas à ton rang 
*maître* :  tu ne peux l'être car un simple trooper tu es ! 
*viok* : trop péjoratif pour un membre comme toi ! :mouais:
*fossile* : il y a de l'idée... 
*dinosaure :* bof bof !!!
Je ne vois qu'une seule et unique solution qui te convient à merveille :




*:love::love::love:Vénérable fossile :love::love::love:

* Que la Farce soit avec toi !

:king:
​


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2005)

Rhoooo, l'aut'... Mais, c'est qu'il va connaitre le pouvoir du côté obscur gniark :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: (c'est bon, y en a 13  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juillet 2005)

*Katarn ?*
si je peux aider.... 

 :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Katarn ?*
> si je peux aider....
> 
> :casse:  :casse:  :casse:



C'est curieux quand même, depuis que tu t'es collé une tranche d'ananas clignotante dans l'avatar, je te trouve devenu un poil servile ?  :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (15 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux quand même, depuis que tu t'es collé une tranche d'ananas clignotante dans l'avatar, je te trouve devenu un poil servile ?  :mouais:



mdr Pascal 77!     
bon ok je sort...


----------



## N°6 (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila , j'ai bien ecouté et je me suis entrainé
> 
> voila maintenant je ne suis plus une niuobie qui n'ecote pas ses leçons



Mouahaha !    J'adore ! Bravo Robertav !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Mouahaha !    J'adore ! Bravo Robertav !  :love:




je suis une bonne eleve n'est pas  ?   

je me suis longuement , tres longuement entrainée avant l'enregistrement !!!


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Katarn ?*
> si je peux aider....
> 
> :casse:  :casse:  :casse:



Toute aide sincère est la bienvenue...

Essaye sur mon casque que je vérifie ta sincérité   :love:


----------



## Aragorn (15 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Katarn ?*
> si je peux aider....
> 
> :casse:  :casse:  :casse:



*lepurfilsdelasagesse

*Rappelle toi... quand tu méditais de longues heures... pronant la non-violence... jurant d'aider les faibles (les nioubes en l'occurence)  
Que s'est-il passé ? Ne te laisse pas aveugler par le côté obscur ! Résiste !
Car jeune padawan tu es encore ! Ta formation est loin d'être achevée !  

:king:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> *lepurfilsdelasagesse
> *Rappelle toi... quand tu méditais de longues heures... pronant la non-violence... jurant d'aider les faibles (les nioubes en l'occurence)





*J'ai juré*
un truc pareil moi ?

À l'image du Christ chassant les marchants du temple, l'expansion floodo-nioubesque se doit d'être réprimée.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

Non pas réprimé mais exterminé, flemmard va


----------



## Carla Del Ponte (15 Juillet 2005)

Toi je te surveille.


----------



## teo (15 Juillet 2005)

Carla Del Ponte a dit:
			
		

> Toi je te surveille.





Magnifique 

fallait y penser...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique
> 
> fallait y penser...




c'est qui celle là ?  :mouais: 

encore une maitresse cachée ??? et tu continue a m'envoyer des mp enflammé ???     

rentre vite a la maison , on va discuter   

 :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui celle là ?  :mouais:
> 
> encore une maitresse cachée ??? et tu continue a m'envoyer des mp enflammé ???
> 
> ...




Une bonne copine suisse qui fait dans l'agit-prop ... rien de _sexuel_ entre nous  

J'ai enfin écouté ta répétition postée plus haut ma douce: tu restes la seule et l'unique: entendre ta voix n'as fait que vivifier mes ardeurs  et avec la chaleur qu'il fait c'est pas peu dire... je suis intenable 

Tu viens quand à Paris ? Seule ?  Depuis avant Ibiza, je suis en manque


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne copine suisse qui fait dans l'agit-prop ... rien de _sexuel_ entre nous
> 
> J'ai enfin écouté ta répétition postée plus haut ma douce: tu restes la seule et l'unique: entendre ta voix n'as fait que vivifier mes ardeurs  et avec la chaleur qu'il fait c'est pas peu dire... je suis intenable
> 
> Tu viens quand à Paris ? Seule ?  Depuis avant Ibiza, je suis en manque




bonjour la tete de ta moitié si je debarque chez toi avec ce posst !!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2005)

A venir d'ici quelques jours un sujet explosif qui va écraser cette mini révolution ! :rateau: :casse:
Aucun nioub ne pourra se relever après çà


----------



## teo (15 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour la tete de ta moitié si je debarque chez toi avec ce posst !!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



le Prince Charmant est compréhensif tu sais !   il rigolera un moment, c'est sûr...


----------



## teo (15 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A venir d'ici quelques jours un sujet explosif qui va écraser cette mini révolution ! :rateau: :casse:
> Aucun nioub ne pourra se relever après çà





Depuis le temps qu'elle est morte, on se demande encore pourquoi on est encore là 

Mais bon si c'est du _croustillant_, j'en veux bien un morceau en avant-première


----------



## N°6 (16 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Aucun nioub ne pourra se relever après çà



Tu sais que je ne suis pas encore assis ?  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A venir d'ici quelques jours un sujet explosif qui va écraser cette mini révolution ! :rateau: :casse:
> Aucun nioub ne pourra se relever après çà


Les restes des nioubes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juillet 2005)

Bon ça n'a pas l'air d'abraser des masses par ici...


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2005)

Le fil s'est émoussé


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juillet 2005)

Il semblerait oui...

Des révolutionnaires de salons ouais !


----------



## Carla Del Ponte (16 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça n'a pas l'air d'abraser des masses par ici...


Abraser oui, mais dans le cadre des conventions de Genève. Aucun nioube non-armé ne devra être touché.


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2005)

non, y'a des révolutionnaires de salon qui assuraient un minimum. Là, _ça n'a pas le temps..._

C'est la motivation, le désir, l'envie réelle qui manque dans cette révolution. Le statut actuel doit nous convenir


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2005)

Carla Del Ponte a dit:
			
		

> Abraser oui, mais dans le cadre des conventions de Genève. Aucun nioube non-armé ne devra être touché.





Euh... non armé ?



Touché comment ? Ca laisse de la marge...

Des fois que...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juillet 2005)

Carla Del Ponte a dit:
			
		

> Abraser oui, mais dans le cadre des conventions de Genève. Aucun nioube non-armé ne devra être touché.



Tu m'as bien vu ??? 

Pas de service minimum.

C'est maximum overdrive dés le matin avec moi !!!

D'ailleur tu vas commencer par me tomber ce futal vite fait histoire de dire...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Carla Del Ponte a dit:
			
		

> Abraser oui, mais dans le cadre des conventions de Genève. Aucun nioube non-armé ne devra être touché.




et pour ceux armées , c'est quel supplice?


----------



## Carla Del Ponte (16 Juillet 2005)

Le TPI impose une robe, noire. Je ne puis accéder à cette requête. Rejetée.

Si la méthode n'est pas réglementée, la définition du nioube armé peut se résumer :

- tout nioube ayant posté ou cité le mot "flood" dans le sujet ad'hoc (l'orthographe ne compte pas)
- tout nioube ayant émis un plainte pour persécution


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

Carla Del Ponte a dit:
			
		

> Abraser oui, mais dans le cadre des conventions de Genève. Aucun nioube non-armé ne devra être touché.




*Même pas*
une petite balle perdue ?


----------



## Carla Del Ponte (16 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pour ceux armées , c'est quel supplice?


Dasns le cadre de la charte il n'y a communément aucune restriction de moyen, d'autant plus que de mémoire d'humain il n'y a jamais eu de prisonnier ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pour ceux armées , c'est quel supplice?



Ben ... Le supplice officiel de MacGe je suppose, celui de l'iPod !     


Sonny, caisse tu dev'nais, on s'inquiétais !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

Carla Del Ponte a dit:
			
		

> Si la méthode n'est pas réglementée, la définition du nioube armé peut se résumer :
> - tout nioube ayant posté ou cité le mot "flood" dans le sujet ad'hoc (l'orthographe ne compte pas)
> - tout nioube ayant émis un plainte pour persécution



*Bon, ils rentrent*
presque tous dans ces deux cas de figure
on va tout de même pouvoir s'offrir une petite ratonnade...


----------



## Franswa (16 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait oui...
> 
> Des révolutionnaires de salons ouais !


 Ou de plages...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Carla Del Ponte a dit:
			
		

> dans le sujet ad'hoc



Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait encore ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, ils rentrent*
> presque tous dans ces deux cas de figure
> on va tout de même pouvoir s'offrir une petite ratonnade...



N'oublie pas que, selon le critère de calcul du degré de nioubitude qui sera retenu, il reste possible que toi ou moi fassions partie des "ratons" !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas que, selon le critère de calcul du degré de nioubitude qui sera retenu, il reste possible que toi ou moi fassions partie des "ratons" !



L'Amok jugera sur pièce et de manière impartiale, quite à s'forcer.


----------



## Franswa (16 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas que, selon le critère de calcul du degré de nioubitude qui sera retenu, il reste possible que toi ou moi fassions partie des "ratons" !


 C'est même sûr


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

oh pas lui, reste à comprendre pourquoi.


----------



## Franswa (16 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh pas lui, reste à comprendre pourquoi.


 :mouais:   combo ou pas


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

les combos c'est pour les nioubes du bar


----------



## Franswa (16 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les combos c'est pour les nioubes du bar


  Ils sont où d'ailleurs ???


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Juillet 2005)

Pour faire la revolution, je prefere qu'on la fasse a ma place. Pour cela , j'ai contacte mon ami Bob D. seulement il a pris sa retraite depuis....








PS : Supermoquette, tu ne serais pas le fils cache de M. Denard ??????


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont où d'ailleurs ???



  
Ici !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A venir d'ici quelques jours un sujet explosif qui va écraser cette mini révolution ! :rateau: :casse:
> Aucun nioub ne pourra se relever après çà




quoi?........
pitin® mais tu es le roi du teaser.......
bon, vivement que je vois ça....

en tout cas, je sais plus ou on en est....


----------



## Aragorn (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quoi?........
> pitin® mais tu es le roi du teaser.......
> bon, vivement que je vois ça....
> 
> en tout cas, je sais plus ou on en est....



Tjs au même point ! 
Des hordes de nioubes attendent tes ordres ! :casse:

Sans un véritable chef, ils sont perdus... :mouais: 

:king:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Tjs au même point !
> Des hordes de nioubes attendent tes ordres ! :casse:
> 
> Sans un véritable chef, ils sont perdus... :mouais:
> ...




mince, ....j'avais pas realisé...

dommage qu'on soit Samedi, on ne fait pas la revolution un Week end, ça se fait pas....


----------



## Aragorn (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, ....j'avais pas realisé...
> 
> dommage qu'on soit Samedi, on ne fait pas la revolution un Week end, ça se fait pas....



Prépare bien tes troupes car les autres seront sans pitié...:casse::casse::casse: :hosto:
Enfile ta cotte de maille elfique et n'oublie pas ta cape. Si ça tourne mal tu pourras disparaître... 

:king:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Prépare bien tes troupes car les autres seront sans pitié...:casse::casse::casse: :hosto:
> Enfile ta cotte de maille elfique et n'oublie pas ta cape. Si ça tourne mal tu pourras disparaître...
> 
> :king:



je suis pret....pas de soucis, j'ai meme fait le plein de Lambas au cas ou....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai meme fait le plein de Lambas au cas ou....



Au cas où tu serais sur le point de prendre un pain.


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au cas où tu serais sur le point de prendre un pain.





bien vu....


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, ....j'avais pas realisé...
> 
> dommage qu'on soit Samedi, on ne fait pas la revolution un Week end, ça se fait pas....




Si tu commences à te dire ça, elle est pas commencée la révolution...

Y'a pas de jours pour une pointe de bambou


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu commences à te dire ça, elle est pas commencée la révolution...
> 
> Y'a pas de jours pour une pointe de bambou



c'est vrai qu'un petite pointe de Bambou....hummmmmmmm...... :love:


----------



## Aragorn (17 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'un petite pointe de Bambou....hummmmmmmm...... :love:



Il me reste un peu d'herbe à pipe... :love:
Je vais bientôt devoir m'absenter pour aller me ressourcer à Foncombe. En attendant, profite du week-end pour lancer l'offensive. Les anciens ne s'y attendent pas, ils souffrent de la canicule. :hosto:    
A mon retour, nous partagerons cette herbe si précieuse !   

:king:


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

[Mode Psittt ON]T'en veux ? j'ai du stock...[/Mode Psittt OFF]


----------



## Aragorn (17 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> [Mode Psittt ON]T'en veux ? j'ai du stock...[/Mode Psittt OFF]




Heuuuu...  Tu as du *stook* ? En poudre ou en granulés ?   

:king:


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste un peu d'herbe à pipe... :love:
> Je vais bientôt devoir m'absenter pour aller me ressourcer à Foncombe. En attendant, profite du week-end pour lancer l'offensive. Les anciens ne s'y attendent pas, ils souffrent de la canicule. :hosto:
> A mon retour, nous partagerons cette herbe si précieuse !
> 
> :king:




La meilleure est pas à Foncombe...

Pour les anciens, méfies-toi...


chacun ne dort que d'un ½il (_the lidless one..._) mais le bon...


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu...  Tu as du *stook* ? En poudre ou en granulés ?
> 
> :king:



rhooooo....


En blague... à part...

ou en tonnelet... suivant la demande


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Prépare bien tes troupes car les autres seront sans pitié...:casse::casse::casse: :hosto:
> Enfile ta cotte de maille elfique et n'oublie pas ta cape. *Si ça tourne mal tu pourras disparaître*...
> 
> :king:



Il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas, là : pourquoi avoir mis cette phrase au conditionnel ?


----------



## toys (17 Juillet 2005)

hello par ici!

bon ca roule cette revolution?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hello par ici!
> 
> bon ca roule cette revolution?




Qui cette révolution doit-elle rouler ?  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

ben toute la "nouvelle" génération qui pense que "l'ancienne" génération est nase, sans même savoir le pourquoi du comment - sans passer par le sujet : c'est quoi ici ? - du bar, pourquoi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben toute la "nouvelle" génération qui pense que "l'ancienne" génération est nase, sans même savoir le pourquoi du comment - sans passer par le sujet : c'est quoi ici ? - du bar, pourquoi ?




en ce qui me concerne, j'aimerai bien que l'ancienne generation revienne un peu plus souvent sur le Forum.....ça nous manque les histoires incroyable du Zebig, les blagues du Poildep ou encore les ouverture du fil de la nuit de Lemmy pour ne citer qu'eux ( et j'oublie les bellles images de la nuit d'helene et j'en passe.....)

enfin, je suis juste arrivé entre deux....et c'est bien dommage....m'enfin, je ne veux pas faire non plus du "c'etait mieux avant..."
en tout cas, je pensais pour faire le nostalgique , retrouver l'ambiance du Bar et de la Revolution d'il y a bientot un an.....en ouvrant celui-ci....
c'est fou comme les choses change en peu de temps.....
en meme temps, je me peux m'en prendre qu'a moi meme pour ne pas dire a nous meme.....


----------



## lumai (17 Juillet 2005)

Y a plus d'jeunesse moi j'vous dis !


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (17 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en ce qui me concerne, j'aimerai bien que l'ancienne generation revienne un peu plus souvent sur le Forum.....ça nous manque les histoires incroyable du Zebig, les blagues du Poildep ou encore les ouverture du fil de la nuit de Lemmy pour ne citer qu'eux ( et j'oublie les bellles images de la nuit d'helene et j'en passe.....)
> 
> enfin, je suis juste arrivé entre deux....et c'est bien dommage....m'enfin, je ne veux pas faire non plus du "c'etait mieux avant..."
> en tout cas, je pensais pour faire le nostalgique , retrouver l'ambiance du Bar et de la Revolution d'il y a bientot un an.....en ouvrant celui-ci....
> ...



ni ancienne ni nouvelle me concernant mais la disparition de toute envie, la fin d'un cycle, de nouvelles activités chronophages ... pouvant expliquer cela


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Y a plus d'jeunesse moi j'vous dit !


ta jeunesse je la [censuré] volontier !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> ni ancienne ni nouvelle me concernant mais la disparition de toute envie, la fin d'un cycle, de nouvelles activités chronophages ... pouvant expliquer cela



....peut-etre bien......vivement le nouveau cycle.....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben toute la "nouvelle" génération qui pense que "l'ancienne" génération est nase, sans même savoir le pourquoi du comment - sans passer par le sujet : c'est quoi ici ? - du bar, pourquoi ?



tant qu'on pensera en termes de "générations" ou encore de "nioubes"...


----------



## lumai (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *lumai t'es folle avec cette châleur !!!!!!!!*



En effet ! T'as l'air d'avoir besoin d'une bonne douche froide...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> En effet ! T'as l'air d'avoir besoin d'une bonne douche froide...


un lac entier tu veux dire !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'on pensera en termes de "générations" ou encore de "nioubes"...



pas faux non plus.........cependant, tant que c'est pour s'amuser, pourquoi pas, des fois ça me fait bien rire......tout depend commment c'est tourné....mais alors on en revient au second degré......enfin............


mais ce que je retiens aussi, c'est le remarque de SM dans son dernier post du fil de l'aurore....
je trouve qu'il resume terriblement bien les choses en peu de mots......
bien vu SM.....


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'on pensera en termes de "générations" ou encore de "nioubes"...


C'est une phrase tirée d'une frange de la "nouvelle génération" que je cite, alors penses-y, ça ne vient pas de moi, désolé... dans les remous que le bar à subit ces derniers temps c'est ce qu'on m'a raconté, entre autre. Rien que le fait d'être d'accord avec certains "anciens" (encore là c'est pas de moi) me vaut des animosités, alors la morales je la fous aux chiottes. Si j'étais "cool" je ne parlerais plus à certains. On me le dit à demi-mots. Et ce n'est pas que des nioubes qui me le disent. Il y a des cercles, lemmy, et ce n'est pas le cercle. Par contre question courage ça vole pas haut.


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est une phrase tirée d'une frange de la "nouvelle génération" que je cite, alors penses-y, ça ne vient pas de moi, désolé... dans les remous que le bar à subit ces derniers temps c'est ce qu'on m'a raconté, entre autre. Rien que le fait d'être d'accord avec certains "anciens" (encore là c'est pas de moi) me vaut des animosités, alors la morales je la fous aux chiottes. Si j'étais "cool" je ne parlerais plus à certains. On me le dit à demi-mots. Et ce n'est pas que des nioubes qui me le disent. Il y a des cercles, lemmy, et ce n'est pas le cercle. Par contre question courage ça vole pas haut.



Le courage de quoi ?


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'on pensera en termes de "générations" ou encore de "nioubes"...



Tant que certains ne sauront pas passer outre leurs blocages aigris et mélangeront allègrement tout et n'importe quoi en tournant en boucle, geignant en permanence, tant que d'autres se baseront sur de l'apparence pour en tirer des conclusions psy de comptoir à deux balles pour faire l'intello de service en consultations ichatesques , tant que quelques-uns trouveront follement génial de s'imaginer ici le plus sérieusement du monde un pouvoir qui ne s'exteriorise que par le foutage de merde et les alliances à deux balles d'autant follement exitantes que planquées, tant que l'ensemble de ceux là pourront crier à l'injustice et au scandale en toute impunité au lieu de poster drole, intelligent, créatif, sûr que ce n'est pas prêt de changer.

A la (bonne) question de savoir pourquoi le bar était plus interessant avant, je crois que la réponse "il y a des périodes, c'est normal, ca va revenir" est un peu facile. Au delà de périodes, il y a aussi une réelle volonté des intervenants de faire changer les choses qui, actuellement, n'existe pas.

Reprenez des sujets comme "chic la réclame", ou la première "révolution", par exemple. Si chacun s'était arrété aux termes, rien de tout cela n'aurait existé. Quels en furent les intervenants ? Et quels furent ceux, qui, justement, n'y participèrent pas ? Faites le compte : les casses-couilles qui couinent toujours n'ont jamais fait le moindre effort, si ce n'est pour de temps en temps commettre un post inutile et totalement dénué de participation active. Alors quand après je les entend se plaindre j'ai une forte envie de remonter la machine à baffes.

Cela n'a rien à voir avec ce jeu plutot sympatique des "nioubs" et des "anciens". Je n'attends pour ma part qu'une chose ; que des nouveaux débarquent par centaines pour faire un peu bouger les choses, avec la volonté de déconner créativement.

[ici : de l'auto modération]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les histoires incroyable du Zebig


incroyables ... mais vraies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :love: 
Tiens ! la dernière en date ... après 33 ans de mariage, ma femme m'entraîne dans une procédure de divorce... vaut mieux en rire car j'arrive pas à en pleurer ... ou du moins, pas encore..... 
Mais je sens que ça va venir....


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Tu as toute ma sympathie, même si c'est rien. 

ps : thebig est mou, longue vie à zebig :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> incroyables ... mais vraies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :love:
> Tiens ! la dernière en date ... après 33 ans de mariage, ma femme m'entraîne dans une procédure de divorce... vaut mieux en rire car j'arrive pas à en pleurer ... ou du moins, pas encore.....
> Mais je sens que ça va venir....




Tu sais que la mer te tend les bras même si elle roule fort, les fidèles ont le pied marin et se chargent de hisser la grand-voile  


PS: À éviter, le bar des floodeurs, problèmes d'inondations


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que la mer te tend les bras même si elle roule fort, les fidèles ont le pied marin et se chargent de hisser la grand-voile


Je sens que "les villes de grande solitude" et "Ecoute, c'est la mer qui roule" me tendent leurs bras ... je vais peut être prendre un abonnement...:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que "les villes de grande solitude" et "Ecoute, c'est la mer qui roule" me tendent leurs bras ... je vais peut être prendre un abonnement...:rateau:


Et bien non !!!!!! 
Pas question de se laisser abattre par l'adversité ... l'humour ! y'a que ça !!!!!!! 
D'ailleurs je commence :
C'est l'histoire d'un gars qui a 56 ans, qui va se faire virer et qui trouve des papiers de divorce sur sa table... ... surpris, il marche sur la queue de son bichon de poils qui traîne par là et... et... arrrgghhhhh !!!! j'peux pas continuer.......... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

au moins t'as vu une queue


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et bien non !!!!!!
> Pas question de se laisser abattre par l'adversité ... l'humour ! y'a que ça !!!!!!!



C'est aussi ce que s'est dit ton bichon en regardant sa queue ! Quelle adversité !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et bien non !!!!!!
> Pas question de se laisser abattre par l'adversité ... l'humour ! y'a que ça !!!!!!!


 TheBig est réellement de retour :love:

Avec nous ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> au moins t'as vu une queue


Euh ! c'est vrai qu'on a rarement marché sur la mienne... faut dire qu'on se ballade rarement avec des grosses godasses et un microscope en même temps....:rateau:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

zebig mord, vive zebig


(même s'il a une petite queue)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (même s'il a une petite queue)


  ... on ne dit pas "petite" mais "mignonne"...:rose: :rose: :love:


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... on ne dit pas "petite" mais "mignonne"...:rose: :rose: :love:



Quel savoir vivre!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Quel savoir vivre!


Ce n'est pas du savoir vivre, mais de la résignation !!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love: 
ps : salut katelijn !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas du savoir vivre, mais de la résignation !!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love:
> ps : salut katelijn !



Ben pourquoi ? c'est la qualité qui prime, pas la quantité !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi ? c'est la qualité qui prime, pas la quantité !


Euh ! t'en as aussi une petite ?????????????    :love:


----------



## Franswa (17 Juillet 2005)

zebig a une queue de cheval ? :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> zebig a une queue de cheval ? :mouais:


Désolé, mais je ne peux plus te bouler !!!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Franswa (17 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais je ne peux plus te bouler !!!!!!!!!!  :love:


 Moi aussi, elles sont vides  Mais elles devraient pas tarder à se recharger  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! t'en as aussi une petite ?????????????    :love:



Je sais pas, je manque de points de comparaison. Tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est qu'en cas d'émoi soudain, je ne m'en colle pas un coup dans le nez !    

EDIT : Tiens, à ce propos, on est quasiment lundi, alors, je vais en mettre une exprès pour toi dans la "blague du lundi" .


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas du savoir vivre, mais de la résignation !!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love:
> ps : salut katelijn !



C'est bien pareil :rose: 
  :love:


----------



## Aragorn (17 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est une phrase tirée d'une frange de la "nouvelle génération" que je cite, alors penses-y, ça ne vient pas de moi, désolé... dans les remous que le bar à subit ces derniers temps c'est ce qu'on m'a raconté, entre autre. Rien que le fait d'être d'accord avec certains "anciens" (encore là c'est pas de moi) me vaut des animosités, alors la morales je la fous aux chiottes. Si j'étais "cool" je ne parlerais plus à certains. On me le dit à demi-mots. Et ce n'est pas que des nioubes qui me le disent. Il y a des cercles, lemmy, et ce n'est pas le cercle. Par contre question courage ça vole pas haut.



J'avoue ne pas avoir suivi "les affaires" qui ont ébranlé le bar :rose: J'ai découvert qu'une nouvelle "ambiance" régnait... 

Je ne comprends pas que certains puissent t'en vouloir. J'ai du mal à saisir certaines phrases :"Si j'étais "cool" je ne parlerais plus à certains." Enfin, c'est pô bien grave, reste comme tu es SM  :love: !

Et que la Farce soit toujours avec toi 

:king:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2005)

Bon, si on se faisait le bilan de cette revolution ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre question courage ça vole pas haut.




pire je ne peux pas faire !!!    

tu as vu le ciel ? orageux      

tu crois que c'est parce que on ecoute en boucle la leçon de n°6 ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2005)

m'en parle pas sinon je ressors mon musique-à-bouche !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si on se faisait le bilan de cette revolution ?



Un p'tit tour et puis s'en vont ?  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si on se faisait le bilan de cette revolution ?


ben penches-toi mais tournes-toi d'abord (révolution)


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben penches-toi mais tournes-toi d'abord (révolution)


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juillet 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=105601

Jusqu'où s'arrêterons-t-il ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=105601
> 
> Jusqu'où s'arrêterons-t-il ?



C'est vrai ; c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres...


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'où s'arrêterons-t-il ?




ils s'arrêteront jusqu'à ce qu'ils commencent  :rateau: 

bref la révolution, hein..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'où s'arrêteront-t-ils ?




*J'ai plutôt dans l'idée*
que ça fait du surplace...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai plutôt dans l'idée*
> que ça fait du surplace...



et encore... Faire du surplace, c'est déjà faire quelque chose


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et encore... Faire du surplace, c'est déjà faire quelque chose




mauvaises langues...!


----------



## toys (19 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mauvaises langues...!



sa se travaille au besoin!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mauvaises langues...!





*Tu connais l'expression*
il faut révolutionner sept fois sa langue dans sa bouche avant de parler...



 
 :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben penches-toi mais tournes-toi d'abord (révolution)


 Mais quelle vulgarité lattente


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle vulgarité lattente


   ... Quoi ??? SM ! une tente ??????????  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Quoi ??? SM ! une tente ??????????  :love:


 Un chapiteau qu'on dit :love: 





(PS - coucou TheBig, heureuse de te revoir passer plus souvent  :love: )


----------



## madlen (19 Juillet 2005)

Baaaa, quel révolution de Nains !

Heureusement que je suis tenu à la neutralité
due à mes origines...


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2005)

Un peu de lecture pour ceux qui auraient raté ce grand moment.

Je vous préviens : c'est de plus en plus sanglant au fil des pages : âmes sensibles s'abstenir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est certain de grands moments


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (19 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de lecture pour ceux qui auraient raté ce grand moment.
> 
> Je vous préviens : c'est de plus en plus sanglant au fil des pages : âmes sensibles s'abstenir...



J'ai abandonné au premier message de Foguenne  

Je bute dès le début sur :

"convert_time($Posted,$offset,$timeformat); $alt = "."; $thisone = ",$PNumber,"; $imagesize = $images['icons']; if ( ($Posted >= $unread) && (!strstr($read,$thisone ) ) ) { $alt = "*"; $rowcolor = "new$color"; } else { $alt = "*"; $rowcolor = "$color"; } if ( ($Open == "C") || ($Open == "M") ){ $Icon = "lock.gif"; } // --------------------------------------- // If it isn't approved we need to mark it if ($Approved == "


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de lecture pour ceux qui auraient raté ce grand moment.
> 
> Je vous préviens : c'est de plus en plus sanglant au fil des pages : âmes sensibles s'abstenir...




C'est sûr que là... ça nous les coupe... hum... les mains, donc (au cas où Finn...) 

y'a de l'_entrejambe_... enfin, ça a mal fini mais ça avait du _style_...


----------



## N°6 (22 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de mettre la main (notez bien, je dis la main, mais que ça ne signifie aucunement qu'on m'ait coupé la seconde...  ) sur ce petit film d'animation et, allez savoir pourquoi, l'idée saugrenue m'est venue de vous faire profiter de ce petit bijou ici même. Petits veinards !  :love:


----------



## MrStone (23 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre la main (notez bien, je dis la main, mais que ça ne signifie aucunement qu'on m'ait coupé la seconde...  ) sur ce petit film d'animation et, allez savoir pourquoi, l'idée saugrenue m'est venue de vous faire profiter de ce petit bijou ici même. Petits veinards !  :love:



Sympa ce documentaire animalier 
J'ignorais que quand un crabe perdait toutes les pattes d'un même côté il tournait en rond :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre la main (notez bien, je dis la main, mais que ça ne signifie aucunement qu'on m'ait coupé la seconde...  ) sur ce petit film d'animation et, allez savoir pourquoi, l'idée saugrenue m'est venue de vous faire profiter de ce petit bijou ici même. Petits veinards !  :love:




super, bon film.....


mais en parlant de revolution, je pensais a quelque chose de plus violent...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, bon film.....
> 
> 
> mais en parlant de revolution, je pensais a quelque chose de plus violent...




assassin


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Mais non, mais non...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

Pas très violent en effet


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juillet 2005)

*Bon, voilà, la révolution est terminée*
les vautours se délectent des carcasses de nioubes écrasés...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

c'est ça le plus chiant chez les nioubes : c'est salissant


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

je vous prête un balais, 
au lieu de faire des remarques, va falloir mettre la main a la pâte.....
allez, au boulot....


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, voilà, la révolution est terminée*
> les vautours se délectent des carcasses de nioubes écrasés...



Rhooo, t'es NOIR toi aussi maintenant ?  :mouais:   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

quelqu'un dit vautours et hop gk arrive pour fragger !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

Nooooooon, même pas vrai : juste voir comment va cette révolution alors que je reviens de qq jours de vacances 

Euh, le Cercle s'est encore élargi non ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

question de pratique


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Dites heu.. a propos de cercle? c'est qui le dernier ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> question de pratique



qui sera le prochain ? j'aurai la surprise à mon retour dans 2 semaines vu que je repars demain en congé...  :rateau:

---
PS : Sm, t'es qu'un enfoiré   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2005)

Conseils au noubie 

FAITES EN SORTE QUE VOTRE POST SOIT CLAIR
 Préparez le à l'avance, le soir précédent s'il le faut. C'est une façon de faire savoir que vous avez pensé et que vous vous souciez des autres posteurs. La plupart de vos pairs ont faim lorsqu'ils arrivent sur MacG et la perspective d'un bon repas (particulièrement leur plat favori : vous) fait partie de la nécessaire chaleur d'une bonne soirée.

 SOYEZ PRÊTS
 Prenez quinze minutes pour vous reposer afin d'être détendu lorsqu'ils arrivent. Retouchez votre post, mettez un bandeau aux dimensions correctes dans votre signature et soyez frais et avenant. Ils ont passé la journée en compagnie de gens plus expérimentés que vous. Soyez enjoué et tentez d'être aussi intéressant que ces derniers. Leur dure journée sera égayée par votre présence et c'est un de vos devoirs de faire en sorte qu'elle le soit.

 RANGEZ LE DÉSORDRE
 Faites un dernier tour des principaux posts. Rassemblez les livres scolaires du nioubies (la charte, la FAQ), les jouets (les points discos), les papiers (votre mot de passe), etc. et passez ensuite un coup de chiffon à poussière sur votre clavier. Évitez de le frapper à la moindre occasion, surtout si l'on n'est pas d'accord avec vous. 

 PENDANT LES MOIS LES PLUS FROIDS DE L'ANNÉE, CEUX SANS AES,
 Il vous faudra vous préparer à vous faire "allumer" pour qu'ils puissent se détendre. Vos pairs auront le sentiment d'avoir atteint un havre de repos et d'ordre et cela vous rendra également heureux d'y avoir contribué. En définitive veiller à leur confort cela vous procurera une immense satisfaction personnelle.

 RÉDUISEZ TOUS LES BRUITS AU MINIMUM
 Au moment de leurs arrivées respectives sur le forum, taisez-vous et écoutez.  Essayez d'encourager les autres nioubies à être calmes. Soyez heureux de voir vos pairs. Accueillez-les avec un chaleureux "  " ou "  " s'ils sont floodeurs (sinon évitez), et montrez de la sincérité dans votre désir de leur plaire (les petits cadeaux peuvent faire plaisir : "feux d'artifice", pots de peinture, boisson au houblon, tickets gratuits pour les autos tamponneuses...).

 ÉCOUTEZ-LES
 Il se peut que vous ayez une douzaine de choses importantes à leur dire, mais votre arrivée dans leur sujet n'est peut être pas le moment opportun. Laissez-les parler d'abord, souvenez-vous que leurs sujets de conversation sont plus importants que les vôtres. Faites en sorte que vos pensées leurs appartiennent.

 NE VOUS PLAIGNEZ JAMAIS S'ILS ARRIVENT TARD DANS VOTRE SUJET
 Ou sortent pour dîner ou pour aller dans d'autres lieux de divertissement sans vous. Au contraire, essayez de faire en sorte que vos posts soit un modèle de naïveté, mais aussi de rigueur, d'ordre et de tranquillité où vos pairs puissent détendre leur corps et leur esprit. Évitez le style SMS. :sleep: 

 LORS DES AES NE LES ACCUEILLEZ PAS AVEC VOS PLAINTES ET VOS PROBLÈMES
 Ne vous plaignez pas s'ils sont en retard pour vous répondre ou même s'ils ne vous répondent pas. Considérez cela comme mineur, comparé à ce qu'ils posteront lorsqu'ils daigneront vous montrer de l'intérêt. Installez-les confortablement lors des AES.
 Proposez-leur de se détendre dans une chaise confortable ou d'aller s'étendre dans la chambre à coucher. Préparez-leur une boisson fraîche ou chaude. Arrangez l'oreiller et proposez-lui d'enlever ses chaussures.
 Parlez d'une voix douce, apaisante et plaisante. Ne leur posez pas de questions sur ce qu'ils ont fait et ne remettez jamais en cause leur jugement ou leur intégrité. Souvenez-vous qu'ils sont les maîtres et qu'en tant que tels, ils exerceront toujours leur volonté avec justice et honnêteté, même s'ils ont bu.

 LORSQU'ILS ONT FINI UN PACK DE BIÈRE, DÉBARRASSEZ LA TABLE ET FAITES RAPIDEMENT LA VAISSELLE
 Si vos pairs se proposent de vous aider, déclinez leur offre car ils risqueraient de se sentir obligés de la répéter par la suite et après une longue journée de test d'alcools divers et variés, ils n'ont nul besoin de travail supplémentaire. Encouragez vos pairs à se livrer à leurs passe-temps favoris et à se consacrer à leurs centres d'intérêt et montrez-vous intéressé sans toutefois donner l'impression d'empiéter sur leur domaine. Vous ne pouvez pas taper sur un autre nioubie pour faire bonne impression. Eux seuls savent manier l'humour, le "cassé", les pots de peinture et les ipods. Si vous avez des petits passe-temps vous-même (site web), faites en sorte de ne pas l'ennuyer en lui parlant, car les centres d'intérêts des nioubies sont souvent assez insignifiants et mal fichus comparés à ceux de leurs pairs. 

 A LA FIN DE LA SOIRÉE D'AES
 Rangez l'ordinateur (réparez vos autorisations) afin qu'il soit prêt pour le lendemain matin et pensez à préparer votre petit déjeuner à l'avance. Le petit déjeuner de vos pairs est essentiel s'ils doivent faire face au monde extérieur de manière positive. Ils auront ainsi la mine fraîche et l'oeil vif, enfin peut être, ça dépend...
 Une fois que vous vous êtes tous les deux retirés dans la chambre à coucher, préparez-vous à vous mettre au lit aussi promptement que possible. :affraid:

 BIEN QUE L'HYGIÈNE DU NIOUBIE
 soit d'une grande importance, vos pairs fatigués ne sauraient faire la queue devant la salle de bain, comme il aurait à la faire pour prendre son train. Cependant, assurez-vous d'être à votre meilleur avantage en allant vous coucher. Essayez d'avoir une apparence qui soit avenante sans être aguicheuse, enfin... à vous de voir.
 Si vous devez vous appliquer de la crème pour le visage ou mettre des bigoudis, voir prendre une aspirine à cause d'un excès de boisson, attendez leur sommeil, car cela pourrait les choquer de s'endormir sur un tel spectacle.

 EN CE QUI CONCERNE LES RELATIONS INTIMES AVEC VOS PAIRS
 Il est important de vous rappeler la charte et en particulier votre obligation de leur obéir. S'ils estiment qu'ils ont besoin de dormir immédiatement sans vous répondre, qu'il en soit ainsi. Ne faites aucun reproche. En toute chose, soyez guidé par les désirs de vos pairs et ne faites en aucune façon pression sur eux pour provoquer ou stimuler une relation intime c'est-à-dire ce que l'on nomme une réponse. 

 SI VOS PAIRS SUGGÈRENT LE SUPPLICE DE L'IPOD PARCE QUE VOUS AVEZ FAILLI
 acceptez alors avec humilité tout en gardant à l'esprit que le plaisir d'un de vos pairs est plus important que le votre. Lorsqu'il atteint l'hilarité, un petit gémissement de votre part l'encouragera et sera tout à fait suffisant pour indiquer toute forme de plaisir que vous ayez pu avoir. 

 ÇA Y VOUS ÊTES FORMÉS, SOURIEZ VOUS POUVEZ VOUS FILMER !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Conseils au noubie



*J'aurais résumé*
par un simple : "fermez-la !"


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2005)

Lapidaire mais efficace... quoique j'aime bien aussi la prose de Tibo


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juillet 2005)

Il y a ceux qui parlent pour ne rien dire, d'autres qui parlent, mais ne disent rien...
 Monsieur TibomonG4 fait partie de ces deux catégories.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Il y a ceux qui parlent pour ne rien dire, d'autres qui parlent, mais ne disent rien...
> Monsieur TibomonG4 fait partie de ces deux catégories.



Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

ahh mon juju !!!! tu te fais rare mais tu arraches dis-donc ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2005)

Au fait, c'est mademoiselle


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'est mademoiselle


voir photo


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ahh mon juju !!!! tu te fais rare mais tu arraches dis-donc ! :love:


merci sm,... (touche pas a mon nioube)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> (touche pas a mon nioube)


Merde, trop long, j'arrive pas à tout mettre sur le badge.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> voir photo



Ce n'est pas très grave le fond y était. D'ailleurs si vous aviez approuvé ce texte plein de vide, je me serai bien inquiètée, vous auriez la mentalité des bien-pensants des années 50.


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas très grave le fond y était. D'ailleurs si vous aviez approuvé ce texte plein de vide, je me serai bien inquiètée, vous auriez la mentalité des bien-pensants des années 50.



heu... ! Je n'y avais pas pensé sur ce fond d'arbre à palabre, Mais sur la forme d'un soixante huitard avec la mentalité de ces années oui


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juillet 2005)

*Tiens*
Juju a réussi à traverser la route


----------



## juju palavas (24 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens*
> Juju a réussi à traverser la route



Au feu vert, et sur les passages cloutés


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'aurais résumé*
> par un simple : "fermez-la !"





mais non , mais non....nous avons besoin de communiquer....pour pas dire grand chose, mais des fois.....on essaie .... de dire des trucs....le probleme, c'est que souvent on n'a pas le temps , parce qu'entre deux "bonjour" et un "ça va" , ça ne laisse plus trop de temps libre.....
mais bon, nous sommes confiant et un jour vous verrez que nous ne sommes en fait pas si different de vous.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> heu... ! Je n'y avais pas pensé sur ce fond d'arbre à palabre, Mais sur la forme d'un soixante huitard avec la mentalité de ces années oui



Le texte d'origine a été écrit par une personne née bien avant 1950  donc, dans le fond comme dans la forme, il date.  Pour ce qui est du jeu, autant dire que les révolutionnaires s'attaquent à une "institution" et à "une forme de pensée" qui n'ont aucune raison d'évoluer puisque cela précisément fait partie du jeu...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le texte d'origine a été écrit par une personne née bien avant 1950  donc, dans le fond comme dans la forme, il date.  Pour ce qui est du jeu, autant dire que les révolutionnaires s'attaquent à une "institution" et à "une forme de pensée" qui n'a aucune raison d'évoluer puisque cela précisément fait partie du jeu...




comment ça , aucune raison d'evoluer......mais si, evoluons......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non , mais non....nous avons besoin de communiquer....pour pas dire grand chose, mais des fois.....on essaie .... de dire des trucs....le probleme, c'est que souvent on n'a pas le temps , parce qu'entre deux "bonjour" et un "ça va" , ça ne laisse plus trop de temps libre.....
> mais bon, nous sommes confiant et un jour vous verrez que nous ne sommes en fait pas si different de vous.....




*Vous devriez réclamer un cercle des nioubes*
comme ça, tous vos coucous et autres horreurs nous seraient cachés...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

le salauuuuuuuuuuuud


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez réclamer un cercle des nioubes*
> comme ça, tous vos coucous et autres horreurs nous seraient cachés...




tiens, c'est une idée qui ne m'est pas etrangere..........
ceci dit, ça fait un moment que les  ne sont plus legion.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez réclamer un cercle des nioubes*
> comme ça, tous vos coucous et autres horreurs nous seraient cachés...





et si.......


imagine qu'en fait, tu fasses fausse route.....

les admins ont leur forum privé,
les super modos ont leur forum privé,
les modos ont leur forum privé,
les membres du cercle ont leur forum privé,
et nous (les autres, les nioubes...).....ben, on a le reste de MacG.....:rateau:

en fait, si tu ne veux pas voir de .......
ben........

Mais, t'inquete pas, on vous aime bien et votre presence ne nous derange pas.....


----------



## N°6 (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez réclamer un cercle des nioubes*
> comme ça, tous vos coucous et autres horreurs nous seraient cachés...



Ah ben voilà, maintenant on sait à quoi sert le cercle !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non , mais non....nous avons besoin de communiquer....pour pas dire grand chose, mais des fois.....on essaie .... de dire des trucs....le probleme, c'est que souvent on n'a pas le temps , parce qu'entre deux "bonjour" et un "ça va" , ça ne laisse plus trop de temps libre.....
> mais bon, nous sommes confiant et un jour vous verrez que nous ne sommes en fait pas si different de vous.....



Après huit mois sur MacG et quelques milliers de messages creux, c'est plus de la nioubitude, c'est un fond de commerce.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Après huit mois sur MacG et quelques milliers de messages creux, c'est plus de la nioubitude, c'est un fond de commerce.



ça pourrai etre pire.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Après huit mois sur MacG et quelques milliers de messages creux, c'est plus de la nioubitude, c'est un fond de commerce.



mais, si ça te derange....y a toujours une solution....


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et si.......
> 
> 
> imagine qu'en fait, tu fasses fausse route.....
> ...


tu oublies que les abonnés aussi ont leur forums privés


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies que les abonnés aussi ont leur forums privés



j'oublie pas, mais c'est un cas particulier......
il y a des nioubes, des moins nioube , des vert, des violet, des rouges.....
c'est un peu MacG en mini.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

Messieurs ; meeeeessieeeeeeeeeurs... Les coups de lattes dans les burnes sont formellement interdits


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Patoch, t'es allé voir le même maraîcher clignotant que le purfilsdesamaman?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs ; meeeeessieeeeeeeeeurs... Les coups de lattes dans les burnes sont formellement interdits



on ne fait pas d'omelettes sans casser des........oeufs..........:casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs ; meeeeessieeeeeeeeeurs... Les coups de lattes dans les burnes sont formellement interdits



*Ben voyons*
et tu veux pas non plus qu'on applique la convention de Genève ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben voyons*
> et tu veux pas non plus qu'on applique la convention de Genève ?


Tant qu'on ne fait pas de mal aux animaux. 


Quoique à la réflexion 




Ca peut être jouissif


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez réclamer un cercle des nioubes*




*J'oubliais*
comme ça les autres chercheraient à l'introduire...



 :rateau:


----------



## toys (27 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'oubliais*
> comme ça les autres chercheraient à l'introduire...
> 
> 
> ...


révolution y a plus de saucisson


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

laisse tomber Toys.....tous des pourris....pas un nioube suffisamment motiver pour suivre cette révolution.....les seuls qui etaient chaud, z'etait pas nioubes.....
ces fous, n'ont meme pas vu quel pouvait etre l'avantage de reussir une telle revolution
ça va faire mal....
je vais me venger....


----------



## toys (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber Toys.....tous des pourris....pas un nioube suffisamment motiver pour suivre cette révolution.....les seuls qui etaient chaud, z'etait pas nioubes.....
> ces fous, n'ont meme pas vu quel pouvait etre l'avantage de reussir une telle revolution
> ça va faire mal....
> je vais me venger....




mode voix off /on

un homme.

un seul homme contre tous.

vas t il réussir dans sa misson de sauve les nioubs.

sortie le mois d'aout.

enfin si tout vas bien

mode voix off /off


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2005)

mais non y va pas être banni, enfin j'en sais rien


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'oubliais*
> comme ça les autres chercheraient à l'introduire...
> 
> 
> ...


tu veux dire : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :rose:


----------



## Franswa (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber Toys.....tous des pourris....pas un nioube suffisamment motiver pour suivre cette révolution.....les seuls qui etaient chaud, z'etait pas nioubes.....
> ces fous, n'ont meme pas vu quel pouvait etre l'avantage de reussir une telle revolution
> ça va faire mal....
> je vais me venger....


 :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

*Vous connaissez la différence*
entre un nioube et un intérimaire ?

L'intérimaire est appelé pour faire face à un besoin de main d'½uvre puis est remercié lorsqu'on n'a plus besoin de lui.
Le nioube, lui, s'incruste sans qu'on ne lui demande rien et s'accroche alors que l'on souhaiterait son départ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> on souhaiterait son départ...



avec nos nouveaux Nioubes, ces temps-ci, on souhaiterait qu'il ne soit vraiment jamais venu...


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> avec nos nouveaux Nioubes, ces temps-ci, on souhaiterait qu'il ne soit vraiment jamais venu...


 Ouais, si ça se trouve, c'est toujours le même


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous connaissez la différence*
> entre un nioube et un intérimaire ?
> 
> L'intérimaire est appelé pour faire face à un besoin de main d'½uvre puis est remercié lorsqu'on n'a plus besoin de lui.
> Le nioube, lui, s'incruste sans qu'on ne lui demande rien et s'accroche alors que l'on souhaiterait son départ...



c'est le niouble-morpion ça ou nioube-multi-pseudo... je crois avoir des noms... 

heureusement la majorité est fort sympathique et ne restera pas nioube très longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et ne restera pas nioube très longtemps...



Je paie pour voir.


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je paie pour voir.


 Tu mises combien ?


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

Je n'accepte que les paiements en nature, Doc


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'accepte que les paiements en nature, Doc



Comment dois-je le prendre ?


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comment dois-je le prendre ?



Non, je ne tomberai pas sur cette très longue longue perche (ça fait mal ?    )

Quoique... elle est trop belle 

_Comme tu le sens _

c'est tout ce que je peux dire sans que la Charte en prenne encore un coup au dessous de la ceinture (de la jupette)...


_Faut que je fasse gaffe, sa Vengeance peut -être terrible, à Dieu... _


----------



## Aragorn (1 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Faut que je fasse gaffe, sa Vengeance peut -être terrible, à Dieu... _



Tu n'as rien à craindre, Il est juste  et bon  

:king:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comment dois-je le prendre ?



Comment je sais pas, mais ou, je peux t'en causer si tu veux...


----------



## toys (2 Août 2005)

s'est une révolution diesel! elle met du temps a chauffé mais quand s'est partie,elle peut faire des killomètre.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Cette nuit j'aqi été surpris, le supplice de l'iPod peut rater, hé oui, incroyable. Bon j'ai un super lance-pierre blanc du coup !


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est une révolution diesel! elle met du temps a chauffé mais quand s'est partie,elle peut faire des killomètre.


 Diesel de mauvaise qualite alors, parce que depuis le temps que ca essaie de decoller...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Du biogaz issu de rollmops oui


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as rien à craindre, Il est juste  et bon
> 
> :king:


C'est ce qu'il m'a semblé. Je ne suis toujours pas en cendre, ni en enfer... comme quoi, la franchise et un peu d'humour, ça fonctionne bien


----------



## Aragorn (5 Octobre 2005)

Bon, alors ? Cette révolution en est où ?  :sick:
Il est tant de se réveiller avant que le gourou ne soit élu !!! 
Etrange tout de même, depuis quand élit-on les gourous ? :affraid:

:king:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors ? Cette révolution en est où ?  :sick:
> Il est tant de se réveiller avant que le gourou ne soit élu !!!
> Etrange tout de même, depuis quand élit-on les gourous ? :affraid:
> 
> :king:



ben, en plus, avec tous ces nioubes qui pleurnichent, je suis etonné quel ne fut pas relancé par un raleur....
mais bon, maintenant, non seulement on vote ces gourous, mais en plus, tout le monde aprecie...
l'ame revolutionnaire est morte mon bon roi, morte....  
c'est Teo qui va etre malheureux....fini sa tentative de commerce....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est Teo qui va etre malheureux....fini sa tentative de commerce....



C'est toujours les petits artisans qui trinquent en premier ..


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Octobre 2005)

Kamarades!!!

Je propose que l'on rajoute à notre programme révolutionnaires l'ouverture d'un zinc des floodeurs,
et le lancement du shinkansen 

Tiens je ne sais pas d'où me viennent ces idées


----------



## Franswa (5 Octobre 2005)

hmmm... la rerévolution ?


----------



## Stargazer (6 Octobre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hmmm... la rerévolution ?



Oui on prend un virage à 360° ... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

You say you want a revolution, well you know
We all want to change the world
You tell me that is evolution, well you know
We all want to change the world,
But when you talk me about destructions , don't you know that you can count me out ?


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2005)

Il n'y a pas que l'industrie de la Révolution qui a besoin de bambous, la construction aussi !


Tout est une question de conditionnement 



En tout cas, on dirait que vous ne perdez pas espoir mais moi je vous prédis une révolution qui ne décollera jamais (à part peut-être un peu de tapisserie par-ci par-là).

Allez fight for your right (et on lève son petit poing !)


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

Tout cela est trop beau, on dirait du Jennifer.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tout cela est trop beau, on dirait du Jennifer.




*Débâchez les camions*
armez les mitrailleuses.


On va voir si tout ça est bon enfant.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Débâchez les camions*
> armez les mitrailleuses.



SIR YES SIR !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Débâchez les camions*
> armez les mitrailleuses.
> 
> 
> On va voir si tout ça est bon enfant.



Tiens, j't'ai trouvé un drapeau, pour mettre sur tes camions :


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Débâchez les camions*
> armez les mitrailleuses.
> 
> 
> On va voir si tout ça est bon enfant.


Si une révolution est faite pour faire tomber des têtes...
Toi, tu triches !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Je suis plutôt pour la technique de fermer un thread de nioube et de le remplir d'eau, et ensuite regarder ces petites mains s'agiter quelques secondes vers le haut


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

Pourquoi tant de haine ?
Parce qu'il y en a un dans nioube


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Octobre 2005)

Petit, petit !


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plutôt pour la technique de fermer un thread de nioube et de le remplir d'eau, et ensuite regarder ces petites mains s'agiter quelques secondes vers le haut



tant que tu fais pas reference a ce fil...  

ps: gnagnagna...


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Octobre 2005)

Aux armes accros à MacGé,

un jour nous serons des vétérans auréolés de nos faits de posts héroïques dans cette révolution  


Et sinon vous êtes pour ou contre un rade des floodeurs?   
Ou alors vous souhaiteriez réserver un ticket pour le prochain TGV en partance?   (départ et arrivé incertains, très incertains :rateau: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Aux armes accros à MacGé,
> 
> un jour nous serons des vétérans auréolés de nos faits de posts héroïques dans cette révolution
> 
> ...




*Finnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....*,
un client pour toi....

c'est a toys, qu'il faut demander...


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Finnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....*,
> un client pour toi....
> 
> c'est a toys, qu'il faut demander...


Balance! 
Collabo! 
Vendu! 
Pleutre! 
Lacheur!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Collabo!




j'avais prevenu...


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

Du temps de l'armée qui fit de moi un homme, on parlait de "mousse", voire de "gros mousse".
Mais ça n'était qu'une question d'ancienneté, il n'y avait pas là de référence au comportement.
Il était donc facile de ne plus être mousse, il suffisait d'être patient.

Mousse je fus, un temps.
Nioube je suis et le resterais sans doute longtemps (voire définitivement)

Pas de révolution pour moi, donc.


----------



## juju palavas (6 Octobre 2005)

et voila que ça recommence....


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2005)

Tiens ! 
On organise une Rave pour les Nioubes ici   



Zavez toutes les autorisations :mouais:​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plutôt pour la technique de fermer un thread de nioube et de le remplir d'eau, et ensuite regarder ces petites mains s'agiter quelques secondes vers le haut





attends.....je vais me munir des bombes d'oxigene !!


----------



## Patamach (6 Octobre 2005)

La vraie révolution ici serait de bazarder tout vos mac par la fenêtre, d'acheter un PC, de finalement tout casser et partir vivre à Rodez sans rien du tout. :king:


----------



## Aragorn (6 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> > Posté par *-lepurfilsdelasagesse-*
> > _*Débâchez les camions*
> > armez les mitrailleuses.
> >
> ...



Il faut lui pardonner. Lepurfilsdelasagesse n'a plus toute sa tête depuis fort longtemps...

:king:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Il faut lui pardonner. Lepurfilsdelasagesse n'a plus toute sa tête depuis fort longtemps...
> 
> :king:




*Alors toi*
je croyais que t'avais déjà une 7,62 dans le front...


----------



## Aragorn (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors toi*
> je croyais que t'avais déjà une 7,62 dans le front...



Mais tu es tombé sur la tête !  Tu devrais partir la tête basse au lieu de n'en faire qu'à ta tête. 
Ne fais pas une tête de six pieds de long, mais efforce toi de garder la tête froide ! 
Arrête de jouer à la forte tête, mais sois plutôt un homme de tête ! 

:king:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

Oh... un comique de répétition dis donc.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Du temps de l'armée qui fit de moi un homme, on parlait de "mousse", voire de "gros mousse".
> Mais ça n'était qu'une question d'ancienneté, il n'y avait pas là de référence au comportement.
> Il était donc facile de ne plus être mousse, il suffisait d'être patient.
> 
> ...


 Et ben voilà. Tout s'explique. La marine...


----------



## juju palavas (6 Octobre 2005)

Il y a un nioube dans chacun d'entre nous, connaissez-vous le con qui n'a jamais été nioube, c'est un con...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

con d'nioube !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

Ça c'est un beau début de page !!!  J'aurais dû mettre un S tiens


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Octobre 2005)

kikadéterré çuila encore?
pas fini oui?
pouvez pas ouvrir des threads interessants au lieu d'en remonter des tout pourraves? 
comment ça hôpital, charité, moquerie, quoi? comment?


----------



## juju palavas (6 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> con d'nioube !


 c'est le nom de ta tribu,t'as retrouver  tes freres???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Ouais. C'est bien ce que je disais...

Suivant.


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> connaissez-vous le con qui n'a jamais été nioube, c'est un con...





			
				juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> c'est le nom de ta tribu,t'as retrouver  tes freres???


Mouarfff


			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. C'est bien ce que je disais...
> 
> Suivant.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Evidemment, dit d'après Audiard, ça présente mieux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> kikadéterré çuila encore?
> pas fini oui?
> pouvez pas ouvrir des threads interessants au lieu d'en remonter des tout pourraves?
> comment ça hôpital, charité, moquerie, quoi? comment?




*Ah bobby tu fais bien de passer*
il reste une place là contre le mur


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah bobby tu fais bien de passer*
> il reste une place là contre le mur



*Fais pas ça, malheureux !*
Tu vas nous empester le bar pour six mois, que ça va être carrément intenable. Jamais de trous dans un blorg, l'intérieur est tellement fétide, qu'après l'avoir senti, tu confondrait une fosse sceptique avec une citerne de sels de bain.

Nan, le blorg, ça se travaille au lance flammes EX-CLU-SI-VE-MENT ! Là, y a pas d'odeur, elles ne résistent pas à la chaleur.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> nous les nioubes on est des oufs !! des psycopates guedins !! on va prendre le pouvoir et on va le redistribuer aux pauvres.....ouais !!
> bouyaaah!! et puis ecrire correctement c'est pas si facile que ca en a l'air, faut être un minimum culturé....ce qui n'est pas donné a tout le monde.
> enfin bon voila quoi....sur ce




*Tout va bien*
honnêtement, là, on touche au sublime.





:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2005)

Une p'tite remontée de fil pour celui-ci, mythique 


PS: Purfils, tu aurais pu ajouter le post de chaton


----------



## juju palavas (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tout va bien*
> honnêtement, là, on touche au sublime.
> 
> 
> ...



je repond ...pour te dire que j'ai pas envie de repondre......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> je repond ...pour te dire que j'ai pas envie de repondre......




*Merci de ta participation*
le jury te recontactera pour te dire si tu as gagné des pompes en béton pour plonger dans le canal.






:love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tout va bien*
> honnêtement, là, on touche au sublime.
> 
> 
> ...



P'têt ben, mais fallait pas te sentir obligé de remonter cette révolution à 2 balles  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*Dis G4*
T'aurais pas vu Pat' ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Oui?!? ... On m'appelle???


----------



## N°6 (22 Novembre 2005)

Vite, un seau d'eau ! :sick:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2005)

C'est la fete de l'ananas aujourd'hui


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

11h03 :





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dis G4*
> T'aurais pas vu Pat' ?




11h08 :





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui?!? ... On m'appelle???




Enoncé du théorème dit "du PurFils et Patoch" :

_A température et degré d'humidité constants, l'intervention du Purfils entraine dans un délai de 5 minutes maximum une réaction du Patoch'. La réciproque est vraie.​_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 11h03 :
> 
> 
> 11h08 :
> ...



11h36 : 

Toi, par contre, t'es un peu peine-à-jouir, ma grosse...


----------



## sofiping (22 Novembre 2005)

un petit truc m'échappe ...

L'est ou le taulier ?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2005)

je pense qu'il dort sous le bar...

Si on fait trop de bruit, il va se reveiller...


_Chutttt_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

_*BACKCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!*_


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2005)

C'est bientôt fini ce bordel ?!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> _*BACKCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!*_


----------



## sofiping (22 Novembre 2005)

N'braille nin com cha ... cha va pa din t'iéte !

 je disais le taulier , j'aurais du dire .... le meneur ... Stook quoi !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 11h36 :
> 
> Toi, par contre, t'es un peu peine-à-jouir, ma grosse...



Aujourd'hui, c'est normal : je ne suis pas au bureau à regarder les conneries sur le forum mais à la maison à cause de nos amis syndicalistes de la SNCF (que je salue au passage)


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

Et pis, d'abord, je ne suis pas grosse naméo :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Enoncé du théorème dit "du PurFils et Patoch" :




*Non, là, franchement*
je ne poste que pour ne pas déroger à la règle du théorème de Katarn


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Tout à fait, Dan... Tout à fait!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*Hein Pat'*
on voit de ces trucs tout de même !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Oui, oui, mon cher Dan... Tout celà n'est qu'une parodie de flood qui ne redore pas du tout la blason du bar, loin s'en faut...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*Flooder dans un fil qui exalte la niouberie*
c'est comme faire sa grosse commission sur le trône dédié


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Aaaaahhh!... L'image est leste et audacieuse ; mais fors est de reconnaître qu'elle sied parfaitement à la situation...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaahhh!... L'image est leste et audacieuse ; mais fors est de reconnaître qu'elle sied parfaitement à la situation...




*Effectivement*
j'ai trouvé l'image fort bien... sentie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Je n'en disconviens point...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*Toutefois*
ce qui m'étonne c'est que le trooper n'ait pas encore réapparu ici




 
:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Aaaah, mais c'est qu'il est indubitable que d'aucuns se dispersent trop facilement à papillonner sur des threads inconsistants...  ... C'en est une véritable pitié, mon cher Dan


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*Voici qu'éclate au grand jour *
l'insondable légèreté du trooper mon cher


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

D'une etonnante clarté ;  à nous en faire reluire la rondelle, mon cher Dan!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toutefois*
> ce qui m'étonne c'est que le trooper n'ait pas encore réapparu ici
> 
> 
> ...




Que vois-je ? on ne peut même pas s'absenter pour déjeuner que hop, le théorème dit "du Pur fils et Patoch" semble s'emballer et s'auto-alimenter ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Que vois-je ? on ne peut même pas s'absenter pour déjeuner que hop, le théorème dit "du Pur fils et Patoch" semble s'emballer et s'auto-alimenter ?



La masse critique est presque atteinte...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*Théorème et énoncé*
se doivent d'être démontrés


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Cqfd


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*Néanmoins et toutefois*
je crains que le sujet initial de ce fil ne finisse par m'échapper.





 
:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Pouvait-il en être autrement pour un thread initié par un as du flood?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voici qu'éclate au grand jour *
> l'insondable légèreté du trooper mon cher


Insondable.. que voici un qualificatif qui s'apparente parfaitement au trooper. D'ailleurs ne dit-on pas que les _voies_ du trooper sont insondables ? Bon? Peut-être pas mais on pourrait.

Cela dit, j'ai cru entendre susurrer mon nom ?
Belle citation purfils en tout cas  ça méritait de rester à l'esprit effectivement


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La masse critique est presque atteinte...



Attention à ne pas la dépasser  :modo:


----------



## sofiping (22 Novembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je disais le taulier , j'aurais du dire .... il est ou le meneur ... Stook quoi !



Dites , au lieu de me m'ignorer comme si j'avais dit la connerie du siécle .... dites moi carrément de m'occuper de mes fesses et comme ça je comprendrais ...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Euh.. d'ailleurs,  et à ce sujet, si je peux te filer un _coup de main_ 

Allez sof', arrête de bougonner


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2005)

Y'a plus de meneur, il a capitulé en rase campagne. Quant à Stook, il doit être dans une AG de grévistes...


----------



## sofiping (22 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. d'ailleurs,  et à ce sujet, si je peux te filer un _coup de main_
> 
> Allez sof', arrête de bougonner




moi bougonner    meuuuuuh non !!!  

J'explique : j'ai l'impression de ne plus voir Stook dans les parages et j'ai besoin de ses lumiéres , mais il a effectivement peut être mieux a faire en ce moment que de soutenir le niou en déroute ...


----------



## sofiping (22 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. d'ailleurs,  et à ce sujet, si je peux te filer un _coup de main_



Sans les griffes alors , j'ai la pofine !


----------



## juju palavas (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Néanmoins et toutefois*
> je crains que le sujet initial de ce fil ne finisse par m'échapper.
> 
> 
> ...



Ne crains rien  de ce coté là rien ne t'échappe.
Cher voisin, Ton avatar me fatigue, ta révolution aussi ,change de disques change d'avatar, change de menu....Mange du poulet.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai jamais pu comprendre les gens qui se complaisaient à venir répandre leur fiel et perdre leur temps dans des endroits et avec des personnes qu'ils n'aiment pas. Moi je préconiserais bien un changement d'air.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Boahrfff... C'est dans l'air du temps L'élégance se perd...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Boahrfff... C'est dans l'air du temps L'élégance se perd...



 Patoch, alors, t'as réussi à déneiger ta connexion internet ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'élégance se perd...



Tu me fais penser à un truc : faut que je me rachète un costard :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Patoch, alors, t'as réussi à déneiger ta connexion internet ?


... Un petit problème de tartre sur la résistance de la tête de delco du modem...  Mais surtout une dalle à bouffer un ours non épluché, pour le moins invalidante...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2005)

Tiens un endroit où il ne se passe rien et  je n'y étais pas  

Voilà, c'est réparé  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

bonjour...

j'ai vu "nioube" dans le titre, alors je me suis permis de rentrer...


...
je dois me presenter a quel bureau? c'est ou pour l'inscription?
c'est normal que mon mac il fasse un drole de bruit quand il demarre?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bonjour...
> 
> j'ai vu "nioube" dans le titre, alors je me suis permis de rentrer...
> 
> ...



veuillez prendre la queue...

_comme tout le monde :rateau:_​


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bonjour...
> 
> 
> je dois me presenter a quel bureau? c'est ou pour l'inscription?
> c'est normal que mon mac il fasse un drole de bruit quand il demarre?



As tu réparé les autorisations? 

Penses à faire une recherche !!!

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

je ne vois pas du tout de quoi vous parlez môôôssieur...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

J'ignore vos sarcasmes, par contre...




			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> veuillez prendre la queue...
> 
> _comme tout le monde :rateau:_​




Je remercie le vieux monsieur bizarre de m'avoir indique le chemin...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Cher voisin, Ton avatar me fatigue




*Bon entendu*
je le garde


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Un bel avatar comme ça... Faut pas gâcher :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*Oui, j'aime bien*
quand ça clignote


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Et puis tu as vu? ...Plusieurs à la suite, c'est comme Noêl, mais en plus joli :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*Clair et net*
vraiment, on se s'en lasse pas 



:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Ben, ça avait pourtant l'air de fatiguer le monsieur...


----------



## Bouche Dorée (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Clair et net*
> vraiment, on se s'en lasse pas
> 
> 
> ...






Encoreeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuu................:rateau:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> Encoreeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuu................:rateau:  :love:


Et voilàààààààààààààà! Il a tout niqué not' belle guirlande clignotante!


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2005)

bon il entre quand dans la danse le chaton


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon il entre quand dans la danse le chaton



On fait de l'iArt, nous, Môssieur!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*De même que le sublime est l'apogée du beau*
le joli en est comme le diminutif. 
Le beau est l'état normal de l'art : le joli en est un caprice; le sublime, un heureux accident.

Aussi, nos avatars clignotent, n'en déplaise au Monsieur.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et voilàààààààààààààà! Il a tout niqué not' belle guirlande clignotante!




*C'n'est point grave*
avec obstination et témérité nous retenterons notre chance.

À moins que notre camarade Bouche Dorée ne souhaite clignoter dans un élan commun de joie et de fraternité de bon aloi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Oh oui!!!!! Fais le clignoter, lui aussi... On pourra faire de belles guirlandes plus rapidement :love:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'n'est point grave*
> avec obstination et témérité nous retenterons notre chance.
> 
> À moins que notre camarade Bouche Dorée ne souhaite clignoter dans un élan commun de joie et de fraternité de bon aloi ?





Les rondelles de Gingembre sont cuites...!!!   
:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

j'ai mal au crane la les mecs. :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Dites... faisez gaffe, la dernière fois que j'ai dit quelque chose au monsieur, j'm'ai fait privately engueuler  Bon. Faut que je bosse mon avatar un peu. J'le trouve un peu... statique


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dites... faisez gaffe, la dernière fois que j'ai dit quelque chose au monsieur, j'm'ai fait privately engueuler  Bon. Faut que je bosse mon avatar un peu. J'le trouve un peu... statique



il est lent ce chat


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

et alleeeeeeeez, encore un qui va clignoter!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dites... faisez gaffe, la dernière fois que j'ai dit quelque chose au monsieur, j'm'ai fait privately engueuler  Bon. Faut que je bosse mon avatar un peu. J'le trouve un peu... statique



Quand on a reçu des MP de Derennes, Filolon et autres ; on ne craint plus rien...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Pas forcément.. mais faut soutenir les initiatives prometteuses et les défendre face à l'adversité


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*C'est bientôt Noel*
il faut que ça clignote.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est bientôt Noel*
> il faut que ça clignote.



Y'a assez de noir autour du chat tout niqué pour caler une rondelle :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Y'a assez de noir autour du chat tout niqué pour caler une rondelle :love:




euh ... tu veux castré le chat ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh ... tu veux castré le chat ?



M'a pas l'air du genre à se laisser castrer comme ça, çui là ...


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2005)

on va lui filer du Progesterex


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Cieeeeeeeeel!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cieeeeeeeeel!!!!


genre tu connaissais pas...


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cieeeeeeeeel!!!!




zut c'est moins drole maintenant :rateau:


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cieeeeeeeeel!!!!



C'était pas moi au Zen en tous cas ! J'vais qu'à la Villa Rouge, moins de risque


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2005)

moi j'y vais pas, il a trop de risque :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dites... faisez gaffe, la dernière fois que j'ai dit quelque chose au monsieur, j'm'ai fait privately engueuler  Bon. Faut que je bosse mon avatar un peu. J'le trouve un peu... statique



Comme par exemple quand tu maches un nioube ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

pascal t'es trop fort!!
(je dis ça passque je sais pas faire...)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'y vais pas, il a trop de risque :rateau:


C'est tout à fait raisonnable ça  Tout à fait !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comme par exemple quand tu maches un nioube ?


   

Saleté de machine... t'aurais mérité là


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Une p'tite remontée de fil pour celui-ci, mythique
> 
> 
> PS: Purfils, tu aurais pu ajouter le post de chaton





:sleep:....

tiens, voila une remonté de fil qui me fait sortir de mon sommeil....

:sleep:....



:love:


----------



## Franswa (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:....
> 
> tiens, voila une remonté de fil qui me fait sortir de mon sommeil....
> 
> ...


oh :mouais:

Un Stook :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:....
> 
> tiens, voila une remonté de fil qui me fait sortir de mon sommeil....
> 
> ...




Lenine réveille-toi !!!


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2005)

Ouais, c'est ton jour aujourd'hui monsieur le catalan 

:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> oh :mouais:
> 
> Un Stook :love:



et oui, I'm Back.....
et ça va faire mal.... 




ps: d'ailleurs....
_Une attente de 45 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 23 secondes._


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Lenine réveille-toi !!!




_Debout, les damnés de la terre
Debout, les forçats de la faim
La raison tonne en son cratère,
C'est l'éruption de la faim.
Du passé faisons table rase,
Foule esclave, debout, debout
Le monde va changer de base,
Nous ne sommes rien, soyons tout.

*C'est la lutte finale ;
Groupons nous et demain
L'Internationnale
Sera le genre humain.*

Il n'est pas de sauveurs suprêmes
Ni Dieu, ni César, ni Tribun,
Producteurs, sauvons-nous nous-mêmes
Décrétons le salut commun.
Pour que le voleur rende gorge,
Pour tirer l'esprit du cachot,
Soufflons nous-même notre force,
Battons du fer tant qu'il est chaud.

L'Etat comprime et la Loi triche,
L'impôt saigne le malheureux ;
Nul devoir ne s'impose au riche ;
Le droit du pauvre est un mot creux
C'est assez languir en tutelle,
L'Egalité veut d'autres lois ;
" Pas de droits sans devoirs, dit-elle
Egaux pas de devoirs sans droits ".

Hideux dans leur apothéose,
Les rois de la mine et du rail
Ont-ils jamais fait autre chose
Que dévaliser le travail ?
Dans les coffres-forts de la banque
Ce qu'il a crée s'est fondu,
En décrétant qu'on le lui rende,
Le peuple ne veut que son dû.

Les rois nous saoûlaient de fumée,
Paix entre nous, guerre aux Tyrans
Appliquons la grève aux armées,
Crosse en l'air et rompons les rangs !
S'ils s'obstinent ces cannibales
A faire de nous des héros,
Ils sauront bientôt que nos balles
Sont pour nos propres généraux.

Ouvriers, paysans, nous sommes
Le grand parti des travailleurs,
La terre n'appartient qu'aux hommes,
L'oisif ira loger ailleurs.
Combien de nos chairs se repaissent !
Mais si les corbeaux, les vautours,
Un de ces matins disparaissent,
Le soleil brillera toujours.
_


----------



## Franswa (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et oui, I'm Back.....
> et ça va faire mal....
> 
> 
> ...


héhéhé :love:

Je vais surement voir ça les prochains jours


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

attention, a apprendre par coeur, et demain, interro surprise........


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> _Debout, les damnés de la terre
> Debout, les forçats de la faim
> La raison tonne en son cratère,
> C'est l'éruption de la faim.
> ...




C'est reparti comme en 17 !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> _Debout, les damnés de la terre
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où tout le monde aura compris que c'est en arretant de parler de ce dont on ne veut pas entendre parler qu'on à le plus de chance d'avoir la satisfaction de ne plus en parler, on aura fait un grand pas.



:rateau:


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2005)

Ah ces paparazzi, quelle nuisance :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je bosse mon avatar un peu. J'le trouve un peu... statique





*Statique*
quoi ça ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

Un peu mou de la teub le clignotement  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> attention, a apprendre par coeur, et demain, interro surprise........



Demain... faudra encore que ces ****biiip**** de grévistes trotskistes de la SNCF me laissent venir bosser   


---
Edith : automodération


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un peu mou de la teub le clignotement  :love:



Bah, le probleme, je pense pas que ce soit le clignotement, mais le sourire style....
enfin, tu vois ...
on dirait qu'il vient de se faire latter les coui***...mais super violemment....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un peu mou de la teub le clignotement  :love:




*Prévention*
de l'épilepsie


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Statique*
> quoi ça ?


 

On dirait que ta secte s'aggrandit en tous cas... Fayot !  

Et mes cheveux qui devaient voler... Ah, bien sûr je suis pas verte moi. 
Vive la révolution


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que ta secte s'aggrandit en tous cas... Fayot !
> 
> Et mes cheveux qui devaient voler... Ah, bien sûr je suis pas verte moi.
> Vive la révolution



ce n'est pas grave ma soeur, satisfait toi de ta staticité....revendique là, meme....
car leur difference, petit a petit deviend indifference....
a nous de sauvegarder notre patrimoine....
a mort l'épilepsie, vive la platitude....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a mort l'épilepsie, vive la platitude....











*Hmmmmm*
Tu disais ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2005)

Boulet :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2005)

Qui? ... Lepurfils? ...  :love:


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2005)

*Le purfils pourrait :*

vider sa boite à MP
acheter un pack


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Qui? ... Lepurfils? ...  :love:


Oui, mais j'en connais un autre  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> *Le purfils pourrait :*
> acheter un pack



de bière


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais j'en connais un autre  :love:



Linguacia!!!   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2005)

Traduction, paske mon dictionnaire Corse-> français favori  ne connait pas 

:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

mais qui a deterré cette revolution qui etait pourtant bien enterrée ?  


sont bonnes les nouvelles du front ?  
sa avance ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Traduction, paske mon dictionnaire Corse-> français favori  ne connait pas
> 
> :rose:



Lingua = Langue  Le suffixe "acia" est dépréciatif... Mauvaise langue ou langue de p... 
  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de bière



sinon il demande à Paul


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Lingua = Langue  Le suffixe "acia" est dépréciatif... Mauvaise langue ou langue de p...
> :love:



Ah j'aime


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2005)

Couleurs plus automnales  mais j'aime bien aussi :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Couleurs plus automnales  mais j'aime bien aussi :love:



Ca fait baba, quand même...


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2005)

Tant qu'y a du rhum


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'y a du rhum



Baba coo!!!... Pas dessert d'ivrogne! Quel esprit mal placé!!!


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Baba coo!!!... Pas dessert d'ivrogne! Quel esprit mal placé!!!


 
Merci de la précision


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

Note : Penser à LucG, empêcher la prolifération des avatars _qui s'allument et s'éteignent par intermittence pour attirer l'attention_.
:rateau:


----------



## N°6 (25 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Note : Penser à LucG, empêcher la prolifération des avatars _qui s'allument et s'éteignent par intermittence pour attirer l'attention_.
> :rateau:



Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je pressent comme une éclipse de lune tout-à-coup... :afraid:


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Note : Penser à LucG, empêcher la prolifération des avatars _qui s'allument et s'éteignent par intermittence pour attirer l'attention_.
> :rateau:


 
pff, bientôt ce sera l'inverse. 


Jaloux ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hmmmmm*
> Tu disais ?



pinaise, j'adhere.....:love:....:love:


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

Telle une armée de morpions animés, les doigts se lèvent pour vérifier l'information ; Oui ou non ces salauds de censeurs vont-ils réduire nos avatars à de mornes plaines ? Nos gigotements sont-ils vraiment insuportables ?

Réponses :
1. Je m'en fous, ça ne me gène pas le moins du monde, de toute façon je ne vous regarde pas.

2. Je n'ai souvenir que d'une récrimination, à l'égard des gifs animés d'un certain jipétéka, à l'époque où il était quasiment le seul à utiliser ce moyen de clamer son existence virtuelle.

3. Si ça se propage comme la vérole sur le bas clergé, ou les doryphores sur un champ de patates, le vieux catalozérien sera peut-être rejoint par d'autres presbytes. Nous aviserons alors.

4. Il ne me viendrait même pas à l'esprit de faire clignoter le tablier d'Hantai qui me sert d'avatar. Ni la prochaine de mes incarnations forumesques, qui sera tout aussi statique et bichromatique.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il ne me viendrait même pas à l'esprit de faire clignoter le tablier d'Hantai qui me sert d'avatar. *Ni la prochaine de mes incarnations forumesques*, qui sera tout aussi statique et bichromatique.



que l'on attend avec impatience....


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2005)

*Des bambous... qui veut des bambous ?
Il est beau il est frais mon bambou ! Demandez vot' bambooooouuuuu !
* *

Et sinon à part ça, rien de neuf dans cette pseudo-révolution de vieux nioubz nantis ? 

Stook, je te répète, soit on casse tout, soit on fait rien...

et là...  

ça fait un peu 12e saison du loft, non ?


Pour les clignotements, chaque avatar est différent, certains ne dérangent pas et d'autres sont franchement énervants. Mais est-ce vraiment un si gros problème que ça ? 


_* c'est un vert bambou, pas modo, pour ceux qui penseraient à une censure verdâtre_


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que l'on attend avec impatience....



Chaque chose en son temps.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Stook, je te répète, soit on casse tout, soit on fait rien...



ok, on fout le feu.....!
t'as des alumettes...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, on fout le feu.....!
> t'as des alumettes...



stook si tu venais plus souvent sur last.fm, tu verrais qu'il y a une fonction de "situation politique" des groupes : tu peux mettre la révolution dans un groupe en remettant en cause le pouvoir du créateur du groupe/modérateur  

salut teo


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> stook si tu venais plus souvent sur last.fm, tu verrais qu'il y a une fonction de "situation politique" des groupes : tu peux mettre la révolution dans un groupe en remettant en cause le pouvoir du créateur du groupe/modérateur



je sais, mais je n'utilise pas iTunes, hormis pour mes popod.....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais, mais je n'utilise pas iTunes, hormis pour mes popod.....



que tu peux mettre à jour sous last.fm

ma réflexion était sur l'aspect révolution


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2005)

Baillonné l'Heroic Leader ?


----------



## Malkovitch (25 Novembre 2005)

J'ai suivi le bonhomme violet. Non mais quel bordel. 

M'étonnes pas que les griffes du chat soient si courtes si il se les fait ici.


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

Ah tiens, voila que la nouille est cuite, elle remonte à la surface !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivi le bonhomme violet. Non mais quel bordel.
> 
> M'étonnes pas que les griffes du chat soient si courtes si il se les fait ici.


non, je suis né avec ! C'est ce qui me légitime dans la cruauté que je déploie.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Des bambous... qui veut des bambous ?
> Il est beau il est frais mon bambou ! Demandez vot' bambooooouuuuu !
> *



Tu les vends combien ? Il m'en faudrait des bien secs. 

:king:


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

Voila les nioubes. On leur parle révolution, ils pensent société de consommation.


----------



## Malkovitch (25 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, voila que la nouille est cuite, elle remonte à la surface !


... où coment un gamerz® désoeuvré trop enthousiaste, ravi de découvrir que des gens dans ce monde sont suceptibles d'avoir les mêmes goûts, la même passion que lui, se fait remballer des son premier post par une bande de blasés rabats-joie.


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je pressent comme une éclipse de lune tout-à-coup... :afraid:




Je n'avais pas tout suivi : il paraît qu'il faut aussi bosser...

Mais je démens formellement, je résisterai à cet assaut de parpelejades diverses et avariées. De toutes façons, merci jptk, je suis mithridatisé maintenant !  

Ceci dit, va falloir que je lance une campagne pour prôner l'avatar bio, élevé ... j'ose pas dire à l'herbe quand même  , élevé au moins 18 mois en liberté, élevé en liberté, enfin élevé quoi !


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voila les nioubes. On leur parle révolution, ils pensent société de consommation.



Acheter sans sommations, c'est leur devise ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voila les nioubes. On leur parle révolution, ils pensent société de consommation.



on peut penser à spectacle plutôt que consommation


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mais qui a deterré cette revolution qui etait pourtant bien enterrée ?
> sont bonnes les nouvelles du front ?
> sa avance ?




*En fait c'est très simple*
les nioubes ont déserté le mouvement.

Aussi, pour en finir avec cette révolution, Stook ayant qui plus est rejoint nos rangs, nous occupons le terrain.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2005)

t'es aussi nioube que stook


----------



## N°6 (26 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En fait c'est très simple*
> les nioubes ont déserté le mouvement.
> 
> Aussi, pour en finir avec cette révolution, Stook ayant qui plus est rejoint nos rangs, nous occupons le terrain.



Mouahaha ! Depuis le temps qu'il attendait l'occasion de vous infiltrer pour mieux vous courtcircuiter!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'es aussi nioube que stook




*Raté*
essaie encore


----------



## Bouche Dorée (26 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'es aussi nioube que stook



Et quel nioube...  de la bombe...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'es aussi nioube que stook



nioube oui, mais "venerable nioube vieux-briscard veteran bientot sage"...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> nioube oui, mais "venerable nioube vieux-briscard veteran bientot sage"...




*Laisse tomber mec*
SM se mimétise avec les fossiles et vieux cailloux qu'il étudie... 






:hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Laisse tomber mec*
> SM se mimétise avec les fossiles et vieux cailloux qu'il étudie...
> 
> 
> ...



peuchere....
la couleur du schiste , c'est pas top pour le teint...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2005)

Qui parle de fossile ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> peuchere....
> la couleur du schiste , c'est pas top pour le teint...


un schiste n'a pas de couleur, blanc, vert, bleu ? 


			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Laisse tomber mec*
> SM se mimétise avec les fossiles et vieux cailloux qu'il étudie...
> 
> 
> ...


C'est fou ce que tu es susceptible là-dessus


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2005)

C'est le lot des grands révolutionnaires sûrement


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

je savais pas que la revolution etait entre nous     

on est plus contre les rouges et violet , voire vert, sadiques et dictateurs ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un schiste n'a pas de couleur, blanc, vert, bleu ?
> C'est fou ce que tu es susceptible là-dessus



mince, j'allais te repondre et tout a coup, bim, epilepsie....
c'est fou comme ça previent pas c'est truc là....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, j'allais te repondre et tout a coup, bim, epilepsie....
> c'est fou comme ça previent pas c'est truc là....



Avec l'avatar d'SM ?  T'es sur que c'est pas plutôt "et pis ineptie", ta crise ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'avatar d'SM ?  T'es sur que c'est pas plutôt "et pis ineptie", ta crise ?




'Tain, il est devenu tout rikiki.....?


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que la revolution etait entre nous
> 
> on est plus contre les rouges et violet , voire vert, sadiques et dictateurs ?


C'est le lot commun : après les révolutions, il y a toujours la guerre civile !


----------



## meldon (28 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un schiste n'a pas de couleur, blanc, vert, bleu ?
> C'est fou ce que tu es susceptible là-dessus



Et c'est pour ça que ton avatar est tout petit petit??


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est le lot commun : après les révolutions, il y a toujours la guerre civile !



c'est d'ailleurs, tres souvent, la meilleure partie de la revolution....hum...une bonne guerre civile...


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pour ça que ton avatar est tout petit petit??




Non c'est pour faire ressortir ses belles étoiles jaunes....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, il est devenu tout rikiki.....?



Chez Austin, il y avait la "Mini Moke", ) à MacGe, on a la "Mini Mokette"


----------

